# WVDuckchick's BYC Pond



## Debs Flock

Okay, all.  I scouted around & looks like this is the best place for us.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Yayyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Spookwriter

(Spook looking around)...

Am I here? Where are we? I wanta go home


----------



## Debs Flock

Testing a tag...

@Turtle Rock Farm


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Spookwriter said:


> (Spook looking around)...
> 
> Am I here? Where are we? I wanta go home


  no worries you found us


----------



## Debs Flock

Spookwriter said:


> (Spook looking around)...
> 
> Am I here? Where are we? I wanta go home



Hey there...good job, Spook!!


----------



## CTKen

Spookwriter said:


> (Spook looking around)...
> 
> Am I here? Where are we? I wanta go home



You ain't going nowhere, fella


----------



## CTKen

Nice one, Debs - great to have a second home


----------



## Debs Flock

Liz, would love to see pics of your horse, quail & dog.


----------



## Debs Flock

CTKen said:


> Nice one, Debs - great to have a second home


Love your avatar!


----------



## CTKen

Debs Flock said:


> Love your avatar!


 Was the last one I found in my photo album


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Debs Flock said:


> Liz, would love to see pics of your horse, quail & dog.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

i dont think i have quail pics, i'll look


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

I'm here. Howdy all.


----------



## CTKen

Too cute - I need me another GSD


----------



## Miss Lydia

It going to take us old..er folks a while to figure this all out. How do they come up with the quote under our names. At least it says exploring the pasture instead of out to pasture.


----------



## CTKen

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> I'm here. Howdy all.


----------



## Debs Flock

Great pics!!!  Thanks, Liz.  You daughter is adorbs!  Is your dog male or female?  Names?

I've always wanted a German Shepherd (and a horse and goats  )


----------



## CTKen

Miss Lydia said:


> It going to take us old..er folks a while to figure this all out. How do they come up with the quote under our names. At least it says exploring the pasture instead of out to pasture.


 Not sure any of us are in our prime anymore


----------



## DwayneNLiz

CTKen said:


> Too cute - I need me another GSD


  if i could send mine to you i would


----------



## Debs Flock

Miss Lydia said:


> It going to take us old..er folks a while to figure this all out. How do they come up with the quote under our names. At least it says exploring the pasture instead of out to pasture.



Those must be like the ones on BYC.  Like just hatched, Chillin' with my peeps, etc.


----------



## WVduckchick




----------



## Miss Lydia

Debs Flock said:


> Those must be like the ones on BYC.  Like just hatched, Chillin' witgotta playh my peeps, etc.


I figured as much


----------



## Miss Lydia

WVduckchick said:


>


 WV


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Debs Flock said:


> Great pics!!!  Thanks, Liz.  You daughter is adorbs!  Is your dog male or female?  Names?
> I've always wanted a German Shepherd (and a horse and goats  )


thank you!
 female dog, Dog is Dixie but if you ask my daughter it's Sister Dixie Doodle Dandy Dog
Horse is female her name is Trixie registered as Patons Mint Trixie
daughter is a turkey, some days a turtle or a turtle dove


----------



## Chaos18

Now I have to keep up with this one as well?


----------



## Debs Flock

WVduckchick said:


>



     Hope you don't mind me creating your pond here.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Hi WV, nice to have all the old threads up here. Maybe I'll be able to tolerate the move after all.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Chaos18 said:


> Now I have to keep up with this one as well?


Uh oh, Chaos found us.


----------



## CTKen

Gosh, I got so absorbed with this I forgot to close the coops, or turn on any lights in the house


----------



## DwayneNLiz

WVduckchick said:


>


Hey there, lady!!


Chaos18 said:


> Now I have to keep up with this one as well?


for now at least


----------



## DwayneNLiz

CTKen said:


> Gosh, I got so absorbed with this I forgot to close the coops, or turn on any lights in the house


  uh oh, better hurry before the monkeys move in


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

DwayneNLiz said:


> thank you female dog,


Uhhh, Liz, I think you messed up the wording there...


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Uhhh, Liz, I think you messed up the wording there...


no i meant to hit enter, oops
lol


----------



## Miss Lydia

Chaos18 said:


> Now I have to keep up with this one as well?


Hence your BYC name


----------



## Miss Lydia

DwayneNLiz said:


> thank you!
> female dog, Dog is Dixie but if you ask my daughter it's Sister Dixie Doodle Dandy Dog
> Horse is female her name is Trixie registered as Patons Mint Trixie
> daughter is a turkey, some days a turtle or a turtle dove


Where are the pics might I ask?


----------



## Spookwriter

I'm scared.  There will be STRANGERS here. Will they
be able to see me?  Where's my sheet? Did I lose it? It 
was the only sheet I had...


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

There you are, spookman.... It's your favourite Frenchie here. Would a brownie help ease the transition? Em gave me extras.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Spoiler: click here miss lydia






DwayneNLiz said:


> View attachment 32140 View attachment 32141 View attachment 32142
> 
> View attachment 32143








Miss Lydia said:


> Where are the pics might I ask?


click the thing above




Spookwriter said:


> I'm scared.  There will be STRANGERS here. Will they
> be able to see me?  Where's my sheet? Did I lose it? It
> was the only sheet I had...


----------



## Chaos18

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Uh oh, Chaos found us.


I've actually been a member over here for a while.


----------



## CTKen

DwayneNLiz said:


> uh oh, better hurry before the monkeys move in


 More the darn mongoose that was my worry. The monkeys are long gone to bed, thank goodness 



DwayneNLiz said:


> no i meant to hit enter, oops
> lol


 Course ya did 

Nice to see some more familiar pals here


----------



## Chaos18

Miss Lydia said:


> Hence your BYC name


That's so I remember myself easier.


----------



## Debs Flock

Miss Lydia said:


> Where are the pics might I ask?



Um, page 2, I think.  This thread.



Spookwriter said:


> I'm scared.  There will be STRANGERS here. Will they
> be able to see me?  Where's my sheet? Did I lose it? It
> was the only sheet I had...



Spook shouldn't worry.  No one can see him so he doesn't need a sheet here.


----------



## CTKen

Chaos18 said:


> I've actually been a member over here for a while.


 It does seem that you have an alter-ego here, though


----------



## Chaos18

CTKen said:


> It does seem that you have an alter-ego here, though


Nothing altered about me


----------



## Debs Flock

DwayneNLiz said:


> thank you!
> female dog, Dog is Dixie but if you ask my daughter it's Sister Dixie Doodle Dandy Dog
> Horse is female her name is Trixie registered as Patons Mint Trixie
> daughter is a turkey, some days a turtle or a turtle dove



    You edited!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Debs Flock said:


> You edited!


  i do that sometimes lol


----------



## CTKen

Chaos18 said:


> Nothing altered about me


 Possibly, but them midwives should have been more careful when you were delivered


----------



## Debs Flock

DwayneNLiz said:


> i do that sometimes lol



It's funny!  Don't hide.  Come out from under there.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Debs Flock said:


> You edited!



It was a lot funnier before.


----------



## Chaos18

CTKen said:


> Possibly, but them midwives should have been more careful when you were delivered


You mean it's not supposed to be that short?


----------



## DwayneNLiz

CTKen said:


> Possibly, but them midwives should have been more careful when you were delivered


this reminds me of when my little BIL was born
he was a girl all through pregnancy and even after the doc delivered him,
she handed him to my FIL and said 'congratulations on your beautiful baby girl'
my FIL looked down and said 'well that sure looks like a pecker to me'
my poor MIL had made everything pink and purple, poor kid


----------



## Debs Flock

DwayneNLiz said:


> this reminds me of when my little BIL was born
> he was a girl all through pregnancy and even after the doc delivered him,
> she handed him to my FIL and said 'congratulations on your beautiful baby girl'
> my FIL looked down and 'said well that sure looks like a pecker to me'
> my poor MIL had made everything pink and purple, poor kid


----------



## CTKen

Oh gosh. My cousin used to insist on pushing a baby doll in a pram when he was 4-5 years old. He's spent the last 30 years in the UK special forces


----------



## Miss Lydia

DwayneNLiz said:


> click the thing above


Awww I had a smile moment.  How precious Thank you!!


----------



## Miss Lydia

Spookwriter said:


> I'm scared.  There will be STRANGERS here. Will they
> be able to see me?  Where's my sheet? Did I lose it? It
> was the only sheet I had...


Boo


----------



## Debs Flock

Has anyone figured out if there's a page that will show just the threads we're following or subscribed to?


----------



## Spookwriter

Ok. I'm sort of looking around at this "sister site".

Still confused. Didn't even know I had a sister.  Wonder
what else mom and dad didn't tell me?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Debs Flock said:


> Has anyone figured out if there's a page that will show just the threads we're following or subscribed to?


Watched threads, top bar


----------



## Miss Lydia

Chaos18 said:


> That's so I remember myself easier.


----------



## Chaos18

Debs Flock said:


> Has anyone figured out if there's a page that will show just the threads we're following or subscribed to?


Click on the watched threads button just under forums.


----------



## Debs Flock

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Watched threads, top bar





Chaos18 said:


> Click on the watched threads button just under forums.



Great, thanks very much!


----------



## CTKen

Spookwriter said:


> Ok. I'm sort of looking around at this "sister site".
> 
> Still confused. Didn't even know I had a sister.  Wonder
> what else mom and dad didn't tell me?


 maybe your sister was from another mister


----------



## CTKen

Is there a BYH mobile app? App stored says no


----------



## DwayneNLiz

CTKen said:


> Is there a BYH mobile app? App stored says no


i cant find one either


----------



## Sourland

Where are we ?    Is this an alternate universe ?  Can someone help me with my elephants ?  They keep on ripping up the lily pads at this pond.

Hey, where's my magician's hat ?


----------



## Spookwriter

Wondering...will our current infractions, warnings follow
us over here or do we get a brand new slate?  (not that the
Spook would have any, understand)  But maybe they could
fall in the new pond?


----------



## Sourland

Spookwriter said:


> (Spook looking around)...
> 
> Am I here? Where are we? I wanta go home


Me too !  Is this an alternate universe ?


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Sourland said:


> Where are we ?    Is this an alternate universe ?  Can someone help me with my elephants ?  They keep on ripping up the lily pads at this pond.
> 
> Hey, where's my magician's hat ?


   welcome sour 



Spookwriter said:


> Wondering...will our current infractions, warnings follow
> us over here or do we get a brand new slate?  (not that the
> Spook would have any, understand)  But maybe they could
> fall in the new pond?


 this is a different site so it doesnt follow you here BUT your BYC infractions (if you had any) would follow you to the new BYC site, sorry


----------



## Spookwriter

And I see trophy points here... should I clean off a spot on the shelf?
Will Nifty need my mailing address?


----------



## CTKen

Sourland said:


> Where are we ?    Is this an alternate universe ?  Can someone help me with my elephants ?  They keep on ripping up the lily pads at this pond.
> 
> Hey, where's my magician's hat ?


don't worry - I'll deal with the ephelumps



Spookwriter said:


> Wondering...will our current infractions, warnings follow
> us over here or do we get a brand new slate?  (not that the
> Spook would have any, understand)  But maybe they could
> fall in the new pond?


 you be still on greeting duty, young man


----------



## Spookwriter

Nope. No greeting duty over here.

I couldn't even greet myself. Didn't see a place to
introduce me to us. I'm not sure I even exist over here.


----------



## CTKen

Spookwriter said:


> Nope. No greeting duty over here.
> 
> I couldn't even greet myself. Didn't see a place to
> introduce me to us. I'm not sure I even exist over here.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Spookwriter said:


> Nope. No greeting duty over here.
> 
> I couldn't even greet myself. Didn't see a place to
> introduce me to us. I'm not sure I even exist over here.


there is a place!

*New Member Introductions  lol*


----------



## CTKen

Where my smiley go?


----------



## DwayneNLiz

CTKen said:


> Where my smiley go?


 i was wondering what you were trying to do, lol


----------



## Sourland

Hey, we will finally discover Alaskan's gender if 'Al' comes over here.  Well at least 'Al' will have to claim a gender.


----------



## CTKen

DwayneNLiz said:


> i was wondering what you were trying to do, lol


 Seems I'm snookered already


----------



## Sourland

I got points over at our real home, but I have turned over a new leaf.


----------



## CTKen

Ok, so iPhone smileys dont work and the site ones don't work either  - ah, got it


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Sourland said:


> Hey, we will finally discover Alaskan's gender if 'Al' comes over here.  Well at least 'Al' will have to claim a gender.


lol, you dont have to choose a gender, there is an undeclared


----------



## CTKen

Sourland said:


> Hey, we will finally discover Alaskan's gender if 'Al' comes over here.  Well at least 'Al' will have to claim a gender.


One can opt outta that question,so who knows


----------



## CTKen

DwayneNLiz said:


> lol, you dont have to choose a gender, there is an undeclared


beat me to it


----------



## Bunnylady

If you choose an avatar before posting, even the symbol becomes moot point.


----------



## CTKen

Bunnylady said:


> If you choose an avatar before posting, even the symbol becomes moot point.


Nice the cross paths again


----------



## Bunnylady

Yeah, well, ya stumble and stagger around enough, you never know what you'll bump into (or what bumps into you), right?


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## DwayneNLiz

Dan26552 said:


>


Hi Dan! that pig is kinda scary lookin


----------



## Dan26552

DwayneNLiz said:


> Hi Dan! that pig is kinda scary lookin




Is she? She's just laughing.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Bunnylady said:


> Yeah, well, ya stumble and stagger around enough, you never know what you'll bump into (or what bumps into you), right?



Harvey??

NOBODY wants to have Harvey bump into them.


----------



## Bunnylady

Harvey?

Geez, did he come too?


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## Spookwriter

Spook isn't happy here. He wants to go home. How long do I have to stay? I can't find my way around here.


----------



## Pyxis

Look at this, you guys already have ten pages! Glad I found my way over here


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Spookwriter said:


> Spook isn't happy here. He wants to go home. How long do I have to stay? I can't find my way around here.


they say the switch should be over in three days once it is started, and will start monday or tuesday


----------



## CTKen

DwayneNLiz said:


> Hi Dan! that pig is kinda scary lookin


 no pig is scary looking to Dan 



Dan26552 said:


> Is she? She's just laughing.


you dropped yer pants again, eh?


----------



## CTKen

Pyxis said:


> Look at this, you guys already have ten pages! Glad I found my way over here


  hope yer feeling a bit better. Got yer fencing / coop materials?


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Bunnylady said:


> Harvey?
> 
> Geez, did he come too?


That sneaky wabbit is everywhere.


----------



## Pyxis

CTKen said:


> hope yer feeling a bit better. Got yer fencing / coop materials?



I did! Didn't grab any fencing, but I did get the lumber I needed to frame out a coop. I might be able to get started on that today, if the weather holds. It's been raining off and on though.


----------



## CTKen

Spookwriter said:


> Spook isn't happy here. He wants to go home. How long do I have to stay? I can't find my way around here.


Maybe till next friday, but we'll all have re-adjust cos it will be similar to this format


----------



## CTKen

Pyxis said:


> I did! Didn't grab any fencing, but I did get the lumber I needed to frame out a coop. I might be able to get started on that today, if the weather holds. It's been raining off and on though.


Maybe you should have a bit of a rest today


----------



## Debs Flock

Sourland said:


> Where are we ?    Is this an alternate universe ?  Can someone help me with my elephants ?  They keep on ripping up the lily pads at this pond.
> 
> Hey, where's my magician's hat ?



You definitely need your hat.  I don't recognize you without it.



CTKen said:


> Seems I'm snookered already







DwayneNLiz said:


> Hi Dan! that pig is kinda scary lookin



Agreed!      {can't find high five emoji}



Spookwriter said:


> Spook isn't happy here. He wants to go home. How long do I have to stay? I can't find my way around here.



Spook should stick around.  This is the same format BYC is moving to.  May as well get used to it.



Pyxis said:


> Look at this, you guys already have ten pages! Glad I found my way over here



    Hope you're feeling better!



CTKen said:


> no pig is scary looking to Dan
> 
> you dropped yer pants again, eh?


----------



## Bunnylady

Sourland said:


> Hey, where's my magician's hat ?









Gee, look what I found!


----------



## Dan26552

It's done.


----------



## casportpony

testing


----------



## Bunnylady

Spookwriter said:


> Spook isn't happy here. He wants to go home. How long do I have to stay? I can't find my way around here.



It's OK, Spook. See, I'm here.

On the other hand, that may be proof of how not-OK it is?


----------



## Debs Flock

Dan26552 said:


> View attachment 32157
> 
> It's done.



Very nice!!!


----------



## Dan26552

Debs Flock said:


> Very nice!!!


----------



## Debs Flock

Found Spook's sheet and pencil.


----------



## Spookwriter

Yep, that's me. I would know me anywhere.


----------



## Sourland

It's not nice to tease Spook and me like that . 

There are no lily pads in this pond.  Did my elephant herd eat all of them ?


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Sourland said:


> It's not nice to tease Spook and me like that .
> 
> There are no lily pads in this pond.  Did my elephant herd eat all of them ?


----------



## Bunnylady

I think they sunk them.


----------



## DwayneNLiz




----------



## Bunnylady

See, that one's working on it right now!


----------



## Spookwriter

Am I here now at last?  Deb was hiding my sheet.
I don't know what she was doing with my sheet.
Must be a glitch in the shipping department.

(thanks Deb. Now I can be ME.)


Spook


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

You look a bunch better, spookman.


----------



## casportpony

DwayneNLiz said:


>


Where are the Beavers and Pythons?


----------



## Bunnylady




----------



## Bunnylady

casportpony said:


> Where are the Beavers and Pythons?



You really have to ask?!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

casportpony said:


> Where are the Beavers and Pythons?



oh, theyre here












gotta catch them at the right time


----------



## DwayneNLiz

that mighta been sours lily pad  oops


----------



## Sourland

I'd recognize that lily pad anywhere.


----------



## FridayYet




----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

FridayYet said:


>


Look who the cat dragged in


----------



## Bunnylady

Howdy, Fridy!




Sourland said:


> I'd recognize that lily pad anywhere.



But do you recognize the python?


----------



## DwayneNLiz

FridayYet said:


>


Hi Friday!!! welcome over!!


----------



## casportpony

Bunnylady said:


> You really have to ask?!


Of course I do!


----------



## FridayYet

Gonna take a while to figure this site out.  

I can see the beavers and pythons have made themselves at home.


----------



## Spookwriter

Beavers and elephants. Must be our pond.

And not that Deb has given me back my sheet, 
I'm going to do what Spooks do best. Go on a donut
break.

Back Later.
Spook


----------



## casportpony

DwayneNLiz said:


> oh, theyre here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta catch them at the right time
> 
> View attachment 32188


Excellent!


----------



## Debs Flock

FridayYet said:


> Gonna take a while to figure this site out.
> 
> I can see the beavers and pythons have made themselves at home.



   Hi Friday!  Glad you joined us!



Spookwriter said:


> Beavers and elephants. Must be our pond.
> 
> And not that Deb has given me back my sheet,
> I'm going to do what Spooks do best. Go on a donut
> break.
> 
> Back Later.
> Spook


----------



## Poka_Doodle

People on BYC are freaking out. I went time in between and have lived to tell the story, or at least I think I've lived.


----------



## FridayYet

Hi Deb. Thanks for opening the pond.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Poka_Doodle said:


> People on BYC are freaking out. I went time in between and have lived to tell the story, or at least I think I've lived.


lol, its just very different and no one likes change


----------



## Poka_Doodle

DwayneNLiz said:


> lol, its just very different and no one likes change


Yeah it was weird when I switched. But not bad.


----------



## Debs Flock

Poka_Doodle said:


> People on BYC are freaking out. I went time in between and have lived to tell the story, or at least I think I've lived.



We're learning quickly.  



FridayYet said:


> Hi Deb. Thanks for opening the pond.



My pleasure!


----------



## Miss Lydia

Hi Sourland  I think we have been herded over here to BYHerds.  I hope your hat didn't get caught in the stampede.


----------



## Miss Lydia

Spookwriter said:


> And I see trophy points here... should I clean off a spot on the shelf?
> Will Nifty need my mailing address?


----------



## Chaos18

Am I allowed to pee in this pond?


----------



## FridayYet

Chaos18 said:


> Am I allowed to pee in this pond?



Ewwwwwww.........


----------



## Sourland

Poka Doodle, run while you can.  Chaos is going to pee in the Pond.


----------



## Spookwriter

Yes, I can see telling the moderators that Chaos has been peeing in the pond again.... Bet they get in TROUBLE.

(Someone check the rulebook.)


----------



## Chaos18

FridayYet said:


> Ewwwwwww.........


WV said I could in the last one as long as I was as far away from the bar as possible.


----------



## Chaos18

Spookwriter said:


> Yes, I can see telling the moderators that Chaos has been peeing in the pond again.... Bet they get in TROUBLE.
> 
> (Someone check the rulebook.)


I bet they get in trouble as well.


----------



## Sourland

Rumor is that they don't give 'points' here.  They neuter.


----------



## Spookwriter

What !!!   You peed in the last pond?

It all makes sense now. This whole move is YOUR FAULT.
You got the pond condemned. That's why we got kicked
out...


----------



## Chaos18

Sourland said:


> Rumor is that they don't give 'points' here.  They neuter.


They remove points?


----------



## Chaos18

Spookwriter said:


> What !!!   You peed in the last pond?
> 
> It all makes sense now. This whole move is YOUR FAULT.
> You got the pond condemned. That's why we got kicked
> out...


Seems a tad harsh but I've got broad shoulders and a tough liver.


----------



## Sourland

Chaos18 said:


> They remove points?



Among other parts.

With a dremel or power sander.


----------



## Spookwriter

While you may have "broad shoulders and a tough liver",
what you appear to need is a better bladder.


----------



## Chaos18

Sourland said:


> Among other parts.
> 
> With a dremel or power sander.


That doesn't sound very comfortable.


----------



## Chaos18

Spookwriter said:


> While you may have "broad shoulders and a tough liver",
> what you appear to need is a better bladder.


Touche my goodfellow.


----------



## Bunnylady

Yeah, best mind what you say - they play for_ all_ of the marbles here.


----------



## Debs Flock

Chaos18 said:


> Am I allowed to pee in this pond?



   Does that answer your question, Chaos?



Spookwriter said:


> What !!!   You peed in the last pond?
> 
> It all makes sense now. This whole move is YOUR FAULT.
> You got the pond condemned. That's why we got kicked
> out...







Spookwriter said:


> While you may have "broad shoulders and a tough liver",
> what you appear to need is a better bladder.


----------



## Sourland

Bunnylady said:


> Yeah, best mind what you say - they play for_ all_ of the marbles here.



If we're bad will they ban us back to our old home ?  

I just noticed that I don't have the proper emojis for my Broody GPS incantation.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Sourland said:


> If we're bad will they ban us back to our old home ?
> 
> I just noticed that I don't have the proper emojis for my Broody GPS incantation.


Thank goodness. I have too many already, and spring is barely starting.


----------



## Sourland

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Thank goodness. I have too many already, and spring is barely starting.



That's okay.  My book of incantations has an alternate version.  I'll work something out as soon as I get my hat back.  This faffing back and forth is becoming tedious.  (Chris used that word, and I looked up the definition to make sure it was safe to use in a stranger's house.)  Ya never quite know when Chris speaks 'foreign'.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Sourland said:


> That's okay.  My book of incantations has an alternate version.  I'll work something out as soon as I get my hat back.  This faffing back and forth is becoming tedious.  (Chris used that word, and I looked up the definition to make sure it was safe to use in a stranger's house.)  Ya never quite know when Chris speaks 'foreign'.



Deb, throw his hat away, quick, or he'll make us all broody.


----------



## Bunnylady

We could just play "magician in the middle."


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Throw it here, bunny, I'm open.


----------



## Bunnylady

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Throw it here, bunny, I'm open.



Catch!


----------



## Sourland

Bunnylady said:


> We could just play "magician in the middle."



I think I'm too old for that.


----------



## Bunnylady

Aww, you don't let me have any fun.


----------



## Sourland

Bunnylady said:


> Aww, you don't let me have any fun.



Howsabout you go sailing with Critter.


----------



## Littlelakephil

Howdy howdy...


----------



## Littlelakephil

Can't figure out how to put an avatar on here....


----------



## perchie.girl

Hi been working raise my head up and whoosh the pond is moving

Yep thats me and Katee in my avatar....


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Sourland said:


> Poka Doodle, run while you can.  Chaos is going to pee in the Pond.


Presently running...


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Littlelakephil said:


> Howdy howdy...





perchie.girl said:


> Hi been working raise my head up and whoosh the pond is moving
> 
> Yep thats me and Katee in my avatar....


Howdy Doody


----------



## Littlelakephil

I'm getting lost here...... Gonna take some getting used to


----------



## CTKen

Littlelakephil said:


> I'm getting lost here...... Gonna take some getting used to


Yeah, its snookered me a bit - no real surprises there 

Nice to see another boat load of pondies here (as well as others that have migrated)


----------



## AmyPaperlady

So, for the "temporary" hangout, I'm using a picture related to my first ever online home (the one that's the entire reason I'm going to the UK for 2 and a half weeks this summer and not having to pay for any accommodations), so we've got all kinds of internet tangling going on...


----------



## AmyPaperlady

Eh, what the heck--might as well pull up the whole pic my avatar pic's a part of...

Wait, what? I can't post a pic from my harddrive?


----------



## perchie.girl

waiting till the site is up and our old threads ....  I am a regular on quite a few hope not to loose track of everyone...

though some of the avatars are pretty funy     of course my all time favorites....


----------



## perchie.girl

AmyPaperlady said:


> Eh, what the heck--might as well pull up the whole pic my avatar pic's a part of...
> 
> Wait, what? I can't post a pic from my harddrive?


I think I had to link from BYC...  Now thats going to be awkward

edited to add:  Yes changed my avatar from my desktop


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Good evening!


----------



## perchie.girl

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Good evening!


Back at cha


----------



## casportpony

Littlelakephil said:


> Can't figure out how to put an avatar on here....


Looks like you got some beaver, lol.


----------



## casportpony

perchie.girl said:


> Hi been working raise my head up and whoosh the pond is moving
> 
> Yep thats me and Katee in my avatar....


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

casportpony said:


>



Thank you! Looks like quite the party over here!


----------



## Ravyn

See, I'm always late to the party...


----------



## casportpony

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Good evening!


----------



## perchie.girl

casportpony said:


>


----------



## casportpony

Ravyn said:


> See, I'm always late to the party...


 but you always stay later than most, right?


----------



## casportpony

perchie.girl said:


>


Did I tell you that I love all of the jewelry pictures?


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Ravyn said:


> See, I'm always late to the party...



You just like to make an entrance.


----------



## Ravyn

casportpony said:


> but you always stay later than most, right?



I've been known to close a few...


----------



## casportpony

Ravyn said:


> I've been known to close a few...


I thought so.


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

How are you casportpony?


----------



## casportpony

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> How are you casportpony?


I am okay, how are you?


----------



## Ravyn

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> You just like to make an entrance.




Says who?


----------



## perchie.girl

casportpony said:


> Did I tell you that I love all of the jewelry pictures?



Yes you did.... thank you.   I just sent off my latest creation to its new momma


----------



## casportpony

perchie.girl said:


> Yes you did.... thank you.   I just sent off my latest creation to its new momma


Amazing stuff you're making!


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Ravyn said:


> Says who?



Part of your angel persona!


----------



## AmyPaperlady

perchie.girl said:


> I think I had to link from BYC...  Now thats going to be awkward
> 
> edited to add:  Yes changed my avatar from my desktop



Oh, I had no problem with my avatar (well other than finding where I had it, but that's not this platform's fault ) but when I tried to post the big pic to my post, I only had the option to post a url


----------



## Ravyn

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Part of your angel persona!


----------



## FridayYet

Ravyn said:


> See, I'm always late to the party...



 Better late than never.....



casportpony said:


> but you always stay later than most, right?


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Ravyn said:


>


 

Thanks! I needed that!


----------



## AmyPaperlady

AmyPaperlady said:


> Oh, I had no problem with my avatar (well other than finding where I had it, but that's not this platform's fault ) but when I tried to post the big pic to my post, I only had the option to post a url



Oh, wait, what's this down below, right next to the Post button...? Well now, _that's_ counterintuitive!


----------



## Ravyn

FridayYet said:


> Better late than never.....



True! Btw, someone's hubby says thanks for all the hard work...

*I now see how that looks, oh well*



MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Thanks! I needed that!



Plenty more where that came from!


----------



## Ravyn

Discovered if I hit the wrong button, I go back in time here... hmmmm...


----------



## FridayYet

Ravyn said:


> True! Btw, someone's hubby says thanks for all the hard work...
> 
> *I now see how that looks, oh well*
> 
> Plenty more where that came from!



That was nice of him.  It wasn't really much work at all.

*At least Chris is not here right now.*


----------



## CTKen

FridayYet said:


> That was nice of him.  It wasn't really much work at all.
> 
> *At least Chris is not here right now.*


 Is that so...


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

CTKen said:


> Is that so...



Now that's just creepy...say your name and you show up.


----------



## CTKen

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Now that's just creepy...say your name and you show up.


 I'm well trained


----------



## Ravyn

Wait...

It's supposed to be...

FridayYet, FridayYet, FridayYet!!


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> Discovered if I hit the wrong button, I go back in time here... hmmmm...


 Don't say stuff like that - you'll start Phil off again with his time-travel theories


----------



## FridayYet

Maybe my powers are rubbing off on the wrong people.


----------



## Ravyn

FridayYet said:


> That was nice of him.  It wasn't really much work at all.
> 
> *At least Chris is not here right now.*




That's what I said too... and that you did most of it anyways, lol... but it means a lot to him, just wanted you to know that...


----------



## FridayYet

Thanks Ravyn.


----------



## Ravyn

FridayYet said:


> Thanks Ravyn.




Very welcome, Friday... 

And thank you...


----------



## Dozclan12

Ahh, found the duck pond.


----------



## CTKen




----------



## Ravyn

CTKen said:


>




Ran out of G&T, I see...


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> Ran out of G&T, I see...


 I did  I couldn't find my usual Mr Man, but thought Mr Grumpy fits the bill well enough


----------



## Ravyn




----------



## CTKen

Dozclan12 said:


> Ahh, found the duck pond.


 Took me a while to work out who you are - I knew I'd seen your avatar on BYC-  I had an epiphany and eventually remembered. I think that's enough thinking for today


----------



## CTKen

CTKen said:


> I did  I couldn't find my usual Mr Man, but thought Mr Grumpy fits the bill well enough


 Back to my usual avatar - feels better - just like an old pair of undies


----------



## WVduckchick

Dozclan12 said:


> Ahh, found the duck pond.



 The 12 children and 33 grandchildren gave you away


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

CTKen said:


> Back to my usual avatar - feels better - just like an old pair of undies


You DO need to change them undies every now and then, y'know.


----------



## CTKen

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> You DO need to change them undies every now and then, y'know.


Eh? who told you that  You ain't mixing with the right people IMO


----------



## WVduckchick

had to practice loading a pic.


----------



## WVduckchick

CTKen said:


> Eh? who told you that  You ain't mixing with the right people IMO



weekly showers are just fine.


----------



## WVduckchick

the "post reply" button is on the wrong side. :/

oops, that code doesn't fly here? Can't get it to put the emoji where I want it.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Pic loading test....


Edit: It worked, hurrah.


----------



## Sourland

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Thank you! Looks like quite the party over here!



Party indeed, Mike, and they are being on their good behavior in this strange place.


----------



## CTKen

WVduckchick said:


> had to practice loading a pic.
> View attachment 32239


 Very nice. I've zoomed my browser so I don't see the adverts - they look like ostriches 



WVduckchick said:


> weekly showers are just fine.


 Well, you seem to have been talking to Banti's chums. Do as little as possible, so not to work up a sweat and once a month is perfectly fine


----------



## CTKen

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> View attachment 32240 Pic loading test....
> 
> 
> Edit: It worked, hurrah.


Sure did! Nice


----------



## chicken4prez

Hello!


----------



## Bunnylady

WVduckchick said:


> weekly showers are just fine.



Heck, fall in the stock tank ever' once in a while, and you get your bath and laundry done all at the same time.


----------



## CTKen

chicken4prez said:


> Hello!


----------



## CTKen

Bunnylady said:


> Heck, fall in the stock tank ever' once in a while, and you get your bath and laundry done all at the same time.


Top advice, that


----------



## chicken4prez

CTKen said:


>


How are you doing on this beautiful Sunday morning?


----------



## CTKen

chicken4prez said:


> How are you doing on this beautiful Sunday morning?


Mighty fine thanks, but Sunday morning was over 5 hours ago in my neck of the woods . And yourself?


----------



## Sourland

chicken4prez said:


> How are you doing on this beautiful Sunday morning?



Doing well.  Just got back from Cracker Barrel.  The Princess treated me to breakfast.


----------



## CTKen

Sourland said:


> Doing well.  Just got back from Cracker Barrel.  The Princess treated me to breakfast.


lucky you! Guess you are cooking up a storm later?


----------



## chicken4prez

CTKen said:


> Mighty fine thanks, but Sunday morning was over 5 hours ago in my neck of the woods . And yourself?


Ah. Here it's only 12:30PM.  



Sourland said:


> Doing well.  Just got back from Cracker Barrel.  The Princess treated me to breakfast.


Fun fun fun!!!


----------



## Ravyn

11hrs with no posts??? 

Unheard of at Home!!


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> 11hrs with no posts???
> 
> Unheard of at Home!!


I know - I checked alerts, then came here just to make sure the alert system was not telling me porkies!


----------



## Dozclan12

WVduckchick said:


> The 12 children and 33 grandchildren gave you away



Oh!  I need to change that to 34 Grandchildren!!


----------



## Dozclan12

Well then...uploading a photo too.  I already entered one photo in a contest..I wonder if this one would do ok on a herd forum...lol


----------



## Ravyn




----------



## AmyPaperlady

Ravyn said:


> View attachment 32318


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> View attachment 32318


I recall seeing such kinda photos elsewhere


----------



## Ravyn

Walls were a little bare...


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> Walls were a little bare...


what, no rubber cheques?


----------



## Ravyn

CTKen said:


> what, no rubber cheques?




Those are permanent fixtures in the old house... I put 'em up with Liquid Nails...


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> Those are permanent fixtures in the old house... I put 'em up with Liquid Nails...


 Tell you what, BYC seems to be slowing right down, sometimes not loading. I think it's slowly sinking into the abyss  - not being melodramatic or anything, jes sayin'


----------



## Ravyn

CTKen said:


> Tell you what, BYC seems to be slowing right down, sometimes not loading. I think it's slowly sinking into the abyss  - not being melodramatic or anything, jes sayin'




I almost wish certain parts of it would...


----------



## CTKen

and certain peeps


----------



## Ravyn

That too...


----------



## CTKen

Well, I'd say that by the time I finish my siesta, and you have you "main" sleep we'll all be on here, with a tear in our collective eyes


----------



## Miss Lydia

Good Morning!!


----------



## CTKen

Good morning, Miss L


----------



## Sourland

Kersplash, , this pond has no heater, and all of the lily pads have been damaged by my elephant herd.  Scott brewed coffee and started the hot water over at the Tent if anyone needs a morning boost.  Good morning, Pond.  Miss Lydia, just stay close to me.  Some of these folks get a bit unruly.


----------



## WVduckchick

Sourland said:


> Kersplash, , this pond has no heater, and all of the lily pads have been damaged by my elephant herd.  Scott brewed coffee and started the hot water over at the Tent if anyone needs a morning boost.  Good morning, Pond.  Miss Lydia, just stay close to me.  Some of these folks get a bit unruly.



Who gets unruly??   You're one of the ring-leaders. 

Miss Lydia knows I have her back though.


----------



## CTKen

A case of the blind leading the blind, me thinks  Now my good self, well thats a different... (not even worth finishing that sentence )


----------



## Sourland

WVduckchick said:


> Who gets unruly??   You're one of the ring-leaders.
> 
> Miss Lydia knows I have her back though.



Who Me ?


----------



## Debs Flock

Mondays are tough enough.  I don't want them to change anything today.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Debs Flock said:


> Mondays are tough enough.  I don't want them to change anything today.


It's happening tomorrow at 9AM PST... So we can still have all of today to chatter.


----------



## WVduckchick

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> It's happening tomorrow at 9AM PST... So we can still have all of today to chatter.



  thanks for the scoop!


----------



## CTKen

WVduckchick said:


> thanks for the poop!


No thanks


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Y'all are following the conversion thread on BYC, right? That's where all the updates are.


----------



## CTKen

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Y'all are following the conversion thread on BYC, right? That's where all the updates are.


no need - you're doing it for us


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

CTKen said:


> no need - you're doing it for us


Oh, sure, make me the monkey in the middle.


----------



## Bunnylady

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Oh, sure, make me the monkey in the middle.



Every parent knows that the best way to keep 'em out of trouble is to keep 'em busy.

Now, what sort of "chores" can we think of for the rest of this crew . . . .


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Bunnylady said:


> Every parent knows that the best way to keep 'em out of trouble is to keep 'em busy.
> 
> Now, what sort of "chores" can we think of for the rest of this crew . . . .


Make them all dust the bookshelves.


----------



## Debs Flock

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> It's happening tomorrow at 9AM PST... So we can still have all of today to chatter.



Yay, thanks!!  



Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Y'all are following the conversion thread on BYC, right? That's where all the updates are.



I was following along, but got tired of all the whining.


----------



## CTKen

Bunnylady said:


> Every parent knows that the best way to keep 'em out of trouble is to keep 'em busy.
> 
> Now, what sort of "chores" can we think of for the rest of this crew . . . .


Cutting lemon slices is real chore. I'll get on with that


----------



## WVduckchick

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Y'all are following the conversion thread on BYC, right? That's where all the updates are.



You are much quicker than wading thru all that.  

I did see your Incu thread though.  I can't believe you copied all that over here.   BYC will still be open in read-only mode, right?


----------



## Littlelakephil

Okay I hope I can stay signed in here....I didn't write down my password. And can't remember it......


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

WVduckchick said:


> You are much quicker than wading thru all that.
> 
> I did see your Incu thread though.  I can't believe you copied all that over here.   BYC will still be open in read-only mode, right?


Liz did that, not me!! 
Yes, it will still be open.


----------



## Bunnylady

CTKen said:


> Cutting lemon slices is real chore. I'll get on with that



Good man. I've got a bunch of big lemons in the greenhouse; if you're _really_ good, I might let you squeeze them for the lemonade.


----------



## Littlelakephil

Yeah it let's you change your password.
But you have to know your password first.
I always write that stuff down in a little memo pad marked WEB.
But I was in a hurry and forgot.


----------



## WVduckchick

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Liz did that, not me!!
> Yes, it will still be open.



my bad, I actually thought I had quoted her, sorry.




Bunnylady said:


> Good man. I've got a bunch of big lemons in the greenhouse; if you're _really_ good, I might let you squeeze them for the lemonade.



oh my! You are the brave one to allow Chris to squeeze your lemons.


----------



## Bunnylady

I deal with horses. I know how to keep rowdy animals in line.


----------



## CTKen

Bunnylady said:


> Good man. I've got a bunch of big lemons in the greenhouse; if you're _really_ good, I might let you squeeze them for the lemonade.


Lemons only belong in gin and tonic - period! Feel free to squeeze yer own


----------



## CTKen

WVduckchick said:


> oh my! You are the brave one to allow Chris to squeeze your lemons.


 can't argue with that


----------



## Bunnylady

Apparently my reputation precedes me.


----------



## CTKen

Bunnylady said:


> I deal with horses. I know how to keep rowdy animals in line.


 sadly, I've never been likened to a horse - not even a Shetland pony


----------



## Bunnylady

CTKen said:


> sadly, I've never been likened to a horse - not even a Shetland pony



Not even a _Miniature_ Horse, eh? Ah, well, we all have our crosses to bear.


----------



## Debs Flock

Littlelakephil said:


> Yeah it let's you change your password.
> But you have to know your password first.
> I always write that stuff down in a little memo pad marked WEB.
> But I was in a hurry and forgot.



Worse case sign up again.  You'll have to use something different for your user name.  If you go this route, please use a similar user name.  My brain can't take much more confusion.


----------



## CTKen

Bunnylady said:


> Not even a _Miniature_ Horse, eh? Ah, well, we all have our crosses to bear.


Luckily it don't weigh much


----------



## Kyanite

Woot! I found y'all! 

CTKen... I about choked on my soft boiled eggs over the horse comment.


----------



## CTKen

Kyanite said:


> Woot! I found y'all!
> 
> CTKen... I about choked on my soft boiled eggs over the horse comment.


at least they were soft - that hard yolk can really stick in yer throat


----------



## CTKen

Debs Flock said:


> Worse case sign up again.  You'll have to use something different for your user name.  If you go this route, please use a similar user name.  My brain can't take much more confusion.


Lil' pond Phil?


----------



## chicken4prez

Hello everyone! How is your day going so far?


----------



## CTKen

chicken4prez said:


> Hello everyone! How is your day going so far?


Almost over, but fine thanks.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Littlelakephil said:


> Okay I hope I can stay signed in here....I didn't write down my password. And can't remember it......



You can get your password reset.


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Well I'm not going to be able to catch up. I only skipped 3 pages this time...


----------



## Debs Flock

Hi MB!


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Debs Flock said:


> Hi MB!


Hi Deb!


----------



## CTKen

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Well I'm not going to be able to catch up. I only skipped 3 pages this time...


You're forgiven. Hi, K


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

CTKen said:


> You're forgiven. Hi, K


Who is this K you speak of? Not me, that's for sure.


----------



## Sourland

Oh, K, has everyone noticed there's a whole lot of breeding, birthing, and weaning going on around here ?  Can't be that bad a place to visit.


----------



## Debs Flock

Oh, I'm confused here, too.  I thought MikeBaxter2.0 was Farm boy.


----------



## Debs Flock

CTKen said:


> Rav says he's K - good enough for me - slippery little so and so, that he is



Boy, maybe I better just hide until this is all over & done.


----------



## CTKen

Debs Flock said:


> Boy, maybe I better just hide until this is all over & done.


Me too - this is bonkers  seems I'm more confused than ever - and that takes some doing


----------



## chicken4prez

CTKen said:


> Almost over, but fine thanks.


That's good!


----------



## misfitmorgan

Just pretend it's Halloween and you have to guess who everyone is dressed up as.....per usual some friends do better at dress up then others.


----------



## CTKen

misfitmorgan said:


> Just pretend it's Halloween and you have to guess who everyone is dressed up as.....per usual some friends do better at dress up then others.


Good idea


----------



## Ol Grey Mare

So with all the hullabaloo about the big changes at BYC , perhaps this is as good a time as any to dust off my floaty and wander back over towards the pond?


----------



## CTKen

Debs Flock said:


> Boy, maybe I better just hide until this is all over & done.


you could be correct- no need for all this crafty tomfoolery- life's taxing enough on a normal day!


----------



## CTKen

Ol Grey Mare said:


> So with all the hullabaloo about the big changes at BYC , perhaps this is as good a time as any to dust off my floaty and wander back over towards the pond?


Best decision you've made (in the last 5 minutes)


----------



## Sourland

Ol Grey Mare said:


> So with all the hullabaloo about the big changes at BYC , perhaps this is as good a time as any to dust off my floaty and wander back over towards the pond?



Go quickly.  When I was last there, they were installing chain link around the Pond.


----------



## Debs Flock

Ol Grey Mare said:


> So with all the hullabaloo about the big changes at BYC , perhaps this is as good a time as any to dust off my floaty and wander back over towards the pond?



   Hello OGM!!


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Works got me hopping today. Work is so overrated.


----------



## animalmom

@Ravyn, your frog and egg picture would be a right nice suggestion for the "Caption this" thread.  I hope all you BYC folks hang around.  Sometimes it is good to have the site all shook up, or is that chook up?  Not sure but I think that was suppose to be a chicken pun. OK, I'm heading back out to the barn.


----------



## Ol Grey Mare

CTKen said:


> Best decision you've made (in the last 5 minutes)



On a day like today that isn't saying much, lol



Sourland said:


> Go quickly.  When I was last there, they were installing chain link around the Pond.



Psh, everybody knows it isn't really secure until you add a few strands of hot wire



Debs Flock said:


> Hello OGM!!


----------



## Ravyn

CTKen said:


> You're forgiven. Hi, K



The one you said should be called 'Hipflask' is K, lol...



Debs Flock said:


> Oh, I'm confused here, too.  I thought MikeBaxter2.0 was Farm boy.



Correct... his careful politeness gave him away...



animalmom said:


> @Ravyn, your frog and egg picture would be a right nice suggestion for the "Caption this" thread.  I hope all you BYC folks hang around.  Sometimes it is good to have the site all shook up, or is that chook up?  Not sure but I think that was suppose to be a chicken pun. OK, I'm heading back out to the barn.



It's not actually my pic... just borrowed from the past...


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

animalmom said:


> @Ravyn, your frog and egg picture would be a right nice suggestion for the "Caption this" thread.  I hope all you BYC folks hang around.  Sometimes it is good to have the site all shook up, or is that chook up?  Not sure but I think that was suppose to be a chicken pun. OK, I'm heading back out to the barn.


Thanks for the earworm, lol.


----------



## Littlelakephil

I should just be able to stay in..... only s signed into byc once.


Debs Flock said:


> Worse case sign up again.  You'll have to use something different for your user name.  If you go this route, please use a similar user name.  My brain can't take much more confusion.


----------



## Littlelakephil

Ravyn said:


> The one you said should be called 'Hipflask' is K, lol...
> 
> 
> 
> Correct... his careful politeness gave him away...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not actually my pic... just borrowed from the past...



Yup not your pic.... No red hair.
Not that I would know. I've never seen heck you could be an 80 year old Asian woman for all I know......☺️


----------



## Dozclan12

I haven't even gotten one of these yet.  Anyone?


----------



## Debs Flock

Maybe because it says you joined 1-28-14?


----------



## Dozclan12

Debs Flock said:


> Maybe because it says you joined 1-28-14?



He he, I thought of that ... but, but..that was back when they did their very first modification, and we all came here then too!      I came on for a while..had to come back and see when someones goat had her baby.


----------



## Sourland

Dozclan12 said:


> I haven't even gotten one of these yet.  Anyone?


----------



## Ravyn

Littlelakephil said:


> Yup not your pic.... No red hair.
> Not that I would know. I've never seen heck you could be an 80 year old Asian woman for all I know......☺️




 

How the heck did you know?????


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> The one you said should be called 'Hipflask' is K, lol...


That's the result of a man trying to multi-task. I was drinking, eating AND watching TV at the time - add to that being on here and you can understand how I became a little bewildered


----------



## Dozclan12

Sourland said:


>




Thanks!  I also got some on another thread..for complaining.  See what whining, or the squeaky wheel..or the loud mouth...can do?


----------



## Dozclan12

I have never owned a duck. Now I have this little black one, I hatched for a friend, and had to get it a buddy..got a runner.  I can't stand the cuteness!  I want a duck..or two.  Or..well, you know how that works.  Made my own little duck pond for them tonight.  I hope I can get this video.  I've played it a couple of times and my DH gets a chuckle out of it.  Says, you sure got excited over that.  Then he says, why don't you keep them?  What?  I wish.  I hear you have to be careful having 2 males together?  Or, only having one male duck.  Not sure what these cuties are..but I had fun with this.


----------



## Dozclan12

Eeek, that didn't work..trying again.


Well I tried, but for some reason when I downloaded it, it didn't go into my photos..what?   Hmm, now I want/need to figure this out!   Video.. ugh...


----------



## CTKen

Dozclan12 said:


> Eeek, that didn't work..trying again.
> 
> 
> Well I tried, but for some reason when I downloaded it, it didn't go into my photos..what?   Hmm, now I want/need to figure this out!   Video.. ugh...


Do you have to put it into Youtube or some such before it will upload, like BYC


----------



## Kyanite

Nifty posted a demo video over in the conversion thread on BYC that helped me. After the image is uploaded you have to select whether to display it as a thumbnail or full pic.


----------



## Ravyn




----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> View attachment 32435


I thought them kinda fun n games one has nekkid at your place?


----------



## misfitmorgan

Dozclan12 said:


> Thanks!  I also got some on another thread..for complaining.  See what whining, or the squeaky wheel..or the loud mouth...can do?



Several of us did collective  all the BYC peoples......but if you felt left out


----------



## Sourland

Ravyn said:


> View attachment 32435



Good morning, Pond Scum.  What happened at the Pond stays at the Pond.  I think we have to stay dressed and act polite in this new neighborhood.  They were trucking 5 gallons of chlorine into the Pond area.  Hope the python survives - beavers were all headed upstream.


----------



## CTKen

Guess where the beavers will go, others will follow


----------



## Debs Flock

CTKen said:


> Guess where the beavers will go, others will follow



There's no doubt.


----------



## Littlelakephil




----------



## CTKen

Hey Phil


----------



## Littlelakephil

I need a gps can't find this point on my old one.....


----------



## Sourland

Hey, Phil, how's your little beaver today ?  They're pumping chlorine into the Pond - something about 'sanitizing' - all the beavers packed their bags and headed North.


----------



## Littlelakephil

Howdy guys.... I'll put the welcome wagon out for a any beavers head my way......


----------



## Julie Bird

Beavers are from Oregon.  Dux' nemesis.


----------



## CTKen

Julie Bird said:


> Beavers are from Oregon.


 Blimey, they must have one heck of a breeding programme going on there !


----------



## CTKen

Littlelakephil said:


> Howdy guys.... I'll put the welcome wagon out for a any beavers head my way......


First dibs on the rejects


----------



## Julie Bird

CTKen said:


> Blimey, they must have one heck of a breeding programme going on there !


Yes.  You are right.  Anything west of the Cascades is likely to be like that.


----------



## Debs Flock

Littlelakephil said:


> Howdy guys.... I'll put the welcome wagon out for a any beavers head my way......



 


CTKen said:


> First dibs on the rejects


----------



## FridayYet

There's one.


----------



## Littlelakephil

The pond beavers are all on paxil.... They luv ducks.....


----------



## Littlelakephil

No rejects here....I like all beavers...


----------



## WVduckchick

has anyone noticed the "similar threads" listed below?

are they crazy?? There is nothing that compares to de Pond.


----------



## FridayYet

WVduckchick said:


> has anyone noticed the "similar threads" listed below?
> 
> are they crazy?? There is nothing that compares to de Pond.



I thought that was funny too.


----------



## perchie.girl




----------



## Ravyn

Julie Bird said:


> Yes.  You are right.  Anything west of the Cascades is likely to be like that.




Shhhhh... I'm from west of the Cascades...


----------



## CTKen

Littlelakephil said:


> No rejects here....I like all beavers...


not doin sloppy seconds  sorry - uncalled for, my bad


----------



## perchie.girl

WVduckchick said:


> has anyone noticed the "similar threads" listed below?
> 
> are they crazy?? There is nothing that compares to de Pond.



LOL.... notice the dates...  all in 2012


----------



## Debs Flock

CTKen said:


> not doin sloppy seconds  sorry - uncalled for, my bad


----------



## CTKen

perchie.girl said:


> View attachment 32463


 Not sure about the sun burn protection on yer nag


----------



## CTKen

Debs Flock said:


>


Sour started it!


----------



## Littlelakephil

Okay I just checked the old pond had a padlock on the gate.....


----------



## CTKen

Littlelakephil said:


> Okay I just checked the old pond had a padlock on the gate.....


I cleared the bar a while ago, we'll be fine


----------



## Ravyn

I think Liz was the last one to post on the old BYC, lol...


----------



## perchie.girl

CTKen said:


> Not sure about the sun burn protection on yer nag


LOL....  Thats her birthday Hat....  it was her sweet sixteen.   

deb


----------



## Debs Flock

CTKen said:


> I cleared the bar a while ago, we'll be fine



As long as you got all the liquor, I'm a happy camper!    Cheers!


----------



## perchie.girl

I want a LLama and I am going to name it Pajama....


----------



## perchie.girl

Debs Flock said:


> As long as you got all the liquor, I'm a happy camper!    Cheers!


save the Jameson for me


----------



## CTKen

Debs Flock said:


> As long as you got all the liquor, I'm a happy camper!    Cheers!


Gin was priority- everything else i just poured into a barrel- can't really spoil the flavour of any of 'em


----------



## CTKen

perchie.girl said:


> save the Jameson for me


Too late! Sorry


----------



## CTKen

perchie.girl said:


> I want a LLama and I am going to name it Pajama....


You been at the whiskey already 

Not to be outdone, I'll get a cock (bird) and call it "Richard"


----------



## perchie.girl

CTKen said:


> Too late! Sorry


----------



## perchie.girl

CTKen said:


> You been at the whiskey already


NO.... you pourd it into the POT....  

I just have always thought Pajama would be a good name for a LLama...  saw the picture and ... oh well.


----------



## FridayYet

You better have saved the wine, or at least locked the cellar, Chris.


----------



## CTKen

FridayYet said:


> You better have saved the wine, or at least locked the cellar, Chris.


I kinda went for Sangria with the wine - oops


----------



## perchie.girl

I am a bit like that dog on UP....  Squirrel....   what was I saying?


----------



## Littlelakephil

I raided the porky pig cookie jar in the way out....


----------



## perchie.girl

CTKen said:


> You been at the whiskey already
> 
> Not to be outdone, I'll get a cock (bird) and call it "Richard"


----------



## perchie.girl

FridayYet said:


> You better have saved the wine, or at least locked the cellar, Chris.


the pond had a cellar?


----------



## CTKen

perchie.girl said:


>


Abbreviated version of the name. Not feeling very normal this evening, sorry


----------



## CTKen

perchie.girl said:


> the pond had a cellar?


Indeed it did, but we didn't let the riff-raff know about it


----------



## Wyorp Rock

Ok, I'm lost 

But I do see a cool thingy  we don't have on BYC - don't know where I'd use it in the ER thread   Maybe when I suggest extra calcium I could use it


----------



## CTKen

Wyorp Rock said:


> Ok, I'm lost
> 
> But I do see a cool thingy  we don't have on BYC - don't know where I'd use it in the ER thread   Maybe when I suggest extra calcium I could use it


Nice to see you here with us! Kathy suggested setting up an ER thread - has it been done? You could always set up an udder one  sorry, that was shockingly poor


----------



## Wyorp Rock

Don't cheeze me off today Chris


----------



## Ravyn

FridayYet said:


> View attachment 32456
> There's one.



Too cute! Joan doing well as mama??


----------



## Bunnylady

CTKen said:


> Nice to see you here with us! Kathy suggested setting up an ER thread - has it been done? You could always set up an udder one  sorry, that was shockingly poor



That was udderly uncalled for.


----------



## CTKen

Wyorp Rock said:


> Don't cheeze me off today Chris


----------



## CTKen

Bunnylady said:


> That was udderly uncalled for.


Eh? Pull the other teat, I thought it was stellar


----------



## Debs Flock

CTKen said:


> Gin was priority- everything else i just poured into a barrel- can't really spoil the flavour of any of 'em







CTKen said:


> You been at the whiskey already
> 
> Not to be outdone, I'll get a cock (bird) and call it "Richard"







CTKen said:


> I kinda went for Sangria with the wine - oops



Mmm...sangria!



Littlelakephil said:


> I raided the porky pig cookie jar in the way out....







CTKen said:


> Eh? Pull the other teat, I thought it was stellar


----------



## Sourland

CTKen said:


> Sour started it!


And now it's yours to finish.



Littlelakephil said:


> Okay I just checked the old pond had a padlock on the gate.....


----------



## BYHforlife

How do I start a new thread?


----------



## Bunnylady

How long are we going to be milking this gag?


----------



## Ravyn

Bunnylady said:


> How long are we going to be milking this gag?




Chris will forever, lol...


----------



## CTKen

Bunnylady said:


> How long are we going to be milking this gag?


(B)uddered if i know


----------



## Bunnylady

Guess we have a wheys to go, then.


----------



## CTKen

Bunnylady said:


> Guess we have a wheys to go, then.


Can't beat that one!


----------



## Bunnylady

well, far be it from me to rennet into the ground.


----------



## Sourland

Bunnylady said:


> Guess we have a wheys to go, then.



That o curd to me too.


----------



## CTKen

Bunnylady said:


> well, far be it from me to rennet into the ground.





Sourland said:


> That o curd to me too.


Thems the cream o' the crop, for sure!


----------



## Bunnylady

That's all I'm in the moo'd for; I gotta pretend I'm a responsible adult for a while.


----------



## CTKen

Bunnylady said:


> That's all I'm in the moo'd for; I gotta pretend I'm a responsible adult for a while.


Pretending is (c)'alf the battle


----------



## Littlelakephil

You know I live pretty close to the border of of Wisconsin... I could just claim them as my herd..... Yup I just wrangled a whole state full of cows... .


----------



## Littlelakephil

Dang can't get photos to upload her either..... It goes to 100% then says error occurred.


----------



## Littlelakephil

Hey I can't find my Yaks..   .  . Anyone seen them.... . Last time I saw them they were herding a bunch of beavers.


----------



## CTKen

Littlelakephil said:


> Hey I can't find my Yaks..   .  . Anyone seen them.... . Last time I saw them they were herding a bunch of beavers.


Beavers won - yaks are following 'em now


----------



## FridayYet

perchie.girl said:


> the pond had a cellar?



Hidden behind the bar.  (Don't tell Chris there's a place hidden behind the bookcase where we hide the good stuff.)



Ravyn said:


> Too cute! Joan doing well as mama??



Not sure, she's just sitting there trying to hatch the other eggs, chick is underneath her. (The chick is still alive, so I'm happy with that so far.) There's an external pip in one of the other eggs. 

Back out to work in the garden, just finished attaching the fence panels and now need to put the t-stakes in for the arch/tunnel.  I'll check back in later.


----------



## Littlelakephil

To it won't let me upload a photo but it will let me upload the pic of Ravs rooster.
Weird


----------



## CTKen

Littlelakephil said:


> To it won't let me upload a photo but it will let me upload the pic of Ravs rooster.
> Weird


Don't fry yer bandwidth trying, Phil


----------



## Littlelakephil

i got this too upload by sending it in a text to RAV and then downloading it back to my phone..... My ducks enjoying their day in the pond out back.


----------



## CTKen

Littlelakephil said:


> View attachment 32480 i got this too upload by sending it in a text to RAV and then downloading it back to my phone..... My ducks enjoying their day in the pond out back.


Happy campers, no doubt and no ice - bonus!


----------



## Littlelakephil

CTKen said:


> Don't fry yer bandwidth trying, Phil


I found a way around it..... RAV might end up with a bunch of pics texted to her though.....


----------



## FridayYet

Are you using the "upload a file" button right below the reply box?  It usually takes me right to my photo library.


----------



## Littlelakephil

CTKen said:


> Happy campers, no doubt and no ice - bonus!


There was a skim ice this morning though.....I realized at 2am that I left my tomatoes and pepper plants out and had to bring then in....a few didn't make it.


----------



## Littlelakephil

FridayYet said:


> Are you using the "upload a file" button right below the reply box?  It usually takes me right to my photo library.


Yeah and it will upload..... But then the error message comes up.....idunno I'll keep trying.


----------



## FridayYet

Littlelakephil said:


> Yeah and it will upload..... But then the error message comes up.....idunno I'll keep trying.



Weird.


----------



## Ravyn

FridayYet said:


> Hidden behind the bar.  (Don't tell Chris there's a place hidden behind the bookcase where we hide the good stuff.)
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure, she's just sitting there trying to hatch the other eggs, chick is underneath her. (The chick is still alive, so I'm happy with that so far.) There's an external pip in one of the other eggs.
> 
> Back out to work in the garden, just finished attaching the fence panels and now need to put the t-stakes in for the arch/tunnel.  I'll check back in later.



Sounds good so far!! 



Littlelakephil said:


> I found a way around it..... RAV might end up with a bunch of pics texted to her though.....



No worries, go ahead... I have unlimited data and texts... doesn't bother me if you have to bounce them off my phone...


----------



## CTKen

Littlelakephil said:


> Yeah and it will upload..... But then the error message comes up.....idunno I'll keep trying.


Could maybe just time- out if its slow


----------



## CTKen

Goodnight peeps


----------



## Ravyn




----------



## Debs Flock

FridayYet said:


> Hidden behind the bar.  (Don't tell Chris there's a place hidden behind the bookcase where we hide the good stuff.)
> 
> Not sure, she's just sitting there trying to hatch the other eggs, chick is underneath her. (The chick is still alive, so I'm happy with that so far.) There's an external pip in one of the other eggs.
> 
> Back out to work in the garden, just finished attaching the fence panels and now need to put the t-stakes in for the arch/tunnel.  I'll check back in later.



How do you know how to do all that stuff in the garden.  
(PS...don't forget pics!   )



CTKen said:


> Goodnight peeps



G'night, Chris!


----------



## Sourland

I swear, I think I just saw the python enter the pond.  He must have followed the rest of us here.


----------



## Littlelakephil

No


CTKen said:


> Could maybe just time- out if its slow


It's moving fast enough.... Just after it gets to 100%
I wonder if it's something to do with the fact I just took the picture?
Either way I'll figure it out.... Just in time for BYC to be back up.....


----------



## Jessimom

Wow, I"m late to the party, already 42 pages behind here!!  Hi everyone!!!  Locked down eggs yesterday, no matter how much I stare at them, they aren't going to hatch any sooner!!!


----------



## Dan26552

My bird says hi.


----------



## Sourland

Dan26552 said:


> View attachment 32488
> 
> My bird says hi.



Hi Danbird.


----------



## Dan26552

Sourland said:


> Hi Danbird.




 Hello Sour.


----------



## Debs Flock

Sourland said:


> I swear, I think I just saw the python enter the pond.  He must have followed the rest of us here.



I left a trail of bread crumbs.  Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Littlelakephil

Sourland said:


> I swear, I think I just saw the python enter the pond.  He must have followed the rest of us here.



I think it was more like a garter snake....


----------



## Littlelakephil

Well I got work to do.... So it's off to the salt mines.


----------



## casportpony

Attn hatchers -
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/hatching-incubation-help.35929/


----------



## Lucysduck

I found my peeps  YAY!!!


----------



## Ravyn

Lucysduck said:


> I found my peeps  YAY!!!




It's a whole new world...


----------



## majormagic

It's making me dizzy!


----------



## Debs Flock

Some things have remained the same...


----------



## Littlelakephil

So much sadness....a long time friend of mine committed suicide today....I find it such a waste. Rep John Keivela a good man....a long time Democrat and previously mayor of Marquette.
He was picked up fit a second drunk driving yesterday. Must have been to much for him to bear.
We were both mechanics together and his mother went through a bone marrow transplant at the same time as I did.
He was always fighting to try and stop the Meth problem in our state.
I find it a as wasted life while I have friends fighting to live in hospitals around the country......


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Chaos18 said:


> Am I allowed to pee in this pond?


  no.



Spookwriter said:


> While you may have "broad shoulders and a tough liver",
> what you appear to need is a better bladder.


  



Littlelakephil said:


> Howdy howdy...


 hi phil!! Welcome over!!



AmyPaperlady said:


> So, for the "temporary" hangout, I'm using a picture related to my first ever online home (the one that's the entire reason I'm going to the UK for 2 and a half weeks this summer and not having to pay for any accommodations), so we've got all kinds of internet tangling going on...


  glad you made it!!



Ravyn said:


> See, I'm always late to the party...


  but its not a party without you!! 



Ravyn said:


> Wait...
> 
> It's supposed to be...
> 
> FridayYet, FridayYet, FridayYet!!


 i was thinking the same thing! Betelgeuse! Betelgeuse! Betelgeuse!



Dozclan12 said:


> Ahh, found the duck pond.


 Hi Cyn!!! 



WVduckchick said:


> had to practice loading a pic.
> View attachment 32239


 aww cuties!!



WVduckchick said:


> You are much quicker than wading thru all that.
> 
> I did see your Incu thread though.  I can't believe you copied all that over here.   BYC will still be open in read-only mode, right?


 byc is giving me errors, so i am kinda glad i brought them over 



Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Liz did that, not me!!
> Yes, it will still be open.


  meh 



Ol Grey Mare said:


> So with all the hullabaloo about the big changes at BYC , perhaps this is as good a time as any to dust off my floaty and wander back over towards the pond?


 Hi OGM!!!



Dozclan12 said:


> I have never owned a duck. Now I have this little black one, I hatched for a friend, and had to get it a buddy..got a runner.  I can't stand the cuteness!  I want a duck..or two.  Or..well, you know how that works.  Made my own little duck pond for them tonight.  I hope I can get this video.  I've played it a couple of times and my DH gets a chuckle out of it.  Says, you sure got excited over that.  Then he says, why don't you keep them?  What?  I wish.  I hear you have to be careful having 2 males together?  Or, only having one male duck.  Not sure what these cuties are..but I had fun with this.


yay for duckies!!!!  you dont want male ducks in with your hens, the ducks could breed and damage them


perchie.girl said:


> View attachment 32463


 Hi!!!  love that pic!!!



Ravyn said:


> I think Liz was the last one to post on the old BYC, lol...


  maybe  



CTKen said:


> Gin was priority- everything else i just poured into a barrel- can't really spoil the flavour of any of 'em


  



Littlelakephil said:


> Hey I can't find my Yaks..   .  . Anyone seen them.... . Last time I saw them they were herding a bunch of beavers.










Littlelakephil said:


> There was a skim ice this morning though.....I realized at 2am that I left my tomatoes and pepper plants out and had to bring then in....a few didn't make it.


 that stinks 




Jessimom said:


> Wow, I"m late to the party, already 42 pages behind here!!  Hi everyone!!!  Locked down eggs yesterday, no matter how much I stare at them, they aren't going to hatch any sooner!!!


 Hi!!! 



Lucysduck said:


> I found my peeps  YAY!!!


   Hi Lucy!!!



Littlelakephil said:


> So much sadness....a long time friend of mine committed suicide today....I find it such a waste. Rep John Keivela a good man....a long time Democrat and previously mayor of Marquette.
> He was picked up fit a second drunk driving yesterday. Must have been to much for him to bear.
> We were both mechanics together and his mother went through a bone marrow transplant at the same time as I did.
> He was always fighting to try and stop the Meth problem in our state.
> I find it a as wasted life while I have friends fighting to live in hospitals around the country......


   thats never fun


----------



## DwayneNLiz

hi pond peeps! i just got caught up


----------



## Debs Flock

Hi Liz!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Hi Deb!!!


----------



## Littlelakephil

Howdy Liz.... How's the Northeast today?


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Littlelakephil said:


> Howdy Liz.... How's the Northeast today?


Frigid!! i cannot get warm, might have to start a fire tonight


----------



## Debs Flock

DwayneNLiz said:


> Hi Deb!!!



Hello dear!  Sorry it hasn't warmed up there!  Last I checked, it was 86 here and sun has been shining all day.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Debs Flock said:


> Hello dear!  Sorry it hasn't warmed up there!  Last I checked, it was 86 here and sun has been shining all day.


  we got a frost last night, there was ice over my duck tub 
highs this week of low 50s and upper 40s


----------



## Debs Flock

DwayneNLiz said:


> we got a frost last night, there was ice over my duck tub
> highs this week of low 50s and upper 40s



   Sheesh, is that normal there for this time of year!?


----------



## Lucysduck

majormagic said:


> It's making me dizzy!



Me too ....


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Debs Flock said:


> Sheesh, is that normal there for this time of year!?


no
its should be at least in the 60s


----------



## DwayneNLiz

time to go home


not sure if i'll be back tonight


----------



## Debs Flock

DwayneNLiz said:


> time to go home
> 
> 
> not sure if i'll be back tonight



have a super evening!!


----------



## Ravyn

Debs Flock said:


> Some things have remained the same...
> 
> View attachment 32490




C'mon, get it right!!!


----------



## Ravyn

Has Walnut made it over? I lost her phone number and need to get a hold of her ASAP... :/


----------



## Blooie

Um, well, it's me, Vivian.   Hey, if they can change the site on me I can change into my alter-ego too!


----------



## sunflour

Blooie said:


> Um, well, it's me, Vivian.   Hey, if they can change the site on me I can change into my alter-ego too!


  Glad you decided to jump in.


----------



## Sourland

Blooie said:


> Um, well, it's me, Vivian.   Hey, if they can change the site on me I can change into my alter-ego too!



Hi, Vivian, you look a lot like Blooie.


----------



## Debs Flock

Ravyn said:


> Has Walnut made it over? I lost her phone number and need to get a hold of her ASAP... :/



Sorry, haven't seen her.


Blooie said:


> Um, well, it's me, Vivian.   Hey, if they can change the site on me I can change into my alter-ego too!



   Hi Blooie!


----------



## perchie.girl

Blooie......


----------



## sunflour

perchie.girl said:


> Blooie......



that is so cute, wish I had thought of that.


----------



## Ravyn

Well, chit...


----------



## WVduckchick

Jessimom said:


> Wow, I"m late to the party, already 42 pages behind here!!  Hi everyone!!!  Locked down eggs yesterday, no matter how much I stare at them, they aren't going to hatch any sooner!!!



Hey you!  Glad you found us!

And heck, my name is on the gate and I was 100+ posts behind! 



Ravyn said:


> Well, chit...



Dare I ask?  Nahhhh....  



@Littlelakephil  your picture files might be too big? Try changing your mode to a lesser resolution, and try posting it.  Just for chits and giggles.


----------



## Ravyn

WVduckchick said:


> Hey you!  Glad you found us!
> 
> And heck, my name is on the gate and I was 100+ posts behind!
> 
> 
> 
> Dare I ask?  Nahhhh....
> 
> 
> 
> @Littlelakephil  your picture files might be too big? Try changing your mode to a lesser resolution, and try posting it.  Just for chits and giggles.




I think I need to send eggs out to her tomorrow... might have been was supposed to do it yesterday?? I dunno, but gotta talk with her... don't want these AC eggs to go to waste...


----------



## FridayYet

Debs Flock said:


> How do you know how to do all that stuff in the garden.
> (PS...don't forget pics!   )



@Debs Flock  LOL, I don't know what I'm doing.  It's all just a grand experiment.  Worst case scenario is that the plants die, the fences fall down, the arches collapse and I just start all over again.  

Just when I was almost done for the day, it started hailing like crazy.  Still 65 degrees, but hailed two separate times and now the wind is blowing like crazy.


----------



## WVduckchick

Ravyn said:


> I think I need to send eggs out to her tomorrow... might have been was supposed to do it yesterday?? I dunno, but gotta talk with her... don't want these AC eggs to go to waste...



That would be a bummer.  I thought I had her number, but apparently not.  Does K have it?


----------



## Ravyn

WVduckchick said:


> That would be a bummer.  I thought I had her number, but apparently not.  Does K have it?




Nope, I checked...


----------



## Jessimom

Ravyn said:


> Nope, I checked...


Private messages are still working on BYC.  I haven't tried the rest of it yet.....


----------



## Ravyn

Jessimom said:


> Private messages are still working on BYC.  I haven't tried the rest of it yet.....



PM's don't do any good if they aren't looked at... notif's are no longer being sent out from BYC...


----------



## Littlelakephil

DwayneNLiz said:


> Frigid!! i cannot get warm, might have to start a fire tonight


Yeah here too.... Last night we dropped to 23


----------



## Littlelakephil

Wow long day...... Although maybe if I hadn't dilly dally getting started.
Now I can settle in for some late night baseball


----------



## Littlelakephil

Ravyn said:


> PM's don't do any good if they aren't looked at... notif's are no longer being sent out from BYC...


Yeah I don't have her number either just her address..... But I haven't seen her here yet either.


----------



## AmyLynn2374

I feel lost so I'm going to bug you guys for a while.  Guess what...one more chick to hatch and I'll hit 100%! There's 16 in the pics, 2 dark ones are still in the bator plus the one unhatched yet. I'm happy with this hatch for sure!


on


----------



## Littlelakephil

Hey RAV...... What humidity you been running your AC eggs at preLock down.
I remember when I hatched mine out was having a hard time getting the air cells big enough do I don't want it to high. Although all of them hatched just fine. They were the only 100% hatch I've ever had.... Okay it was only six eggs but I'm counting it.
All six are still happy campers too.


----------



## Hipshot

Littlelakephil said:


> Yeah here too.... Last night we dropped to 23


 That ain't no big deal gets that cold in my bedroom every night 



Littlelakephil said:


> Wow long day...... Although maybe if I hadn't dilly dally getting started.
> Now I can settle in for some late night baseball


Herders ain't got time for no TV got to ride herd


----------



## Littlelakephil

AmyLynn2374 said:


> I feel lost so I'm going to bug you guys for a while.  Guess what...one more chick to hatch and I'll hit 100%! There's 16 in the pics, 2 dark ones are still in the bator plus the one unhatched yet. I'm happy with this hatch for sure!
> 
> 
> onView attachment 32544View attachment 32545View attachment 32546View attachment 32547View attachment 32548View attachment 32549


Howdy howdy... Thought I heard a southern accent.....


----------



## Hipshot

You can't be here ifin you ain't no goat herder  But I feel your pain so you can stay for a while However nude self portraits are required 


AmyLynn2374 said:


> I feel lost so I'm going to bug you guys for a while.  Guess what...one more chick to hatch and I'll hit 100%! There's 16 in the pics, 2 dark ones are still in the bator plus the one unhatched yet. I'm happy with this hatch for sure!
> 
> 
> onView attachment 32544View attachment 32545View attachment 32546View attachment 32547View attachment 32548View attachment 32549


----------



## Littlelakephil

Hipshot said:


> That ain't no big deal gets that cold in my bedroom every night
> 
> Herders ain't got time for no TV got to ride herd


Yaks are  all put up for the night.... Who would have known they like to roost up high......


----------



## WVduckchick

AmyLynn2374 said:


> I feel lost so I'm going to bug you guys for a while.  Guess what...one more chick to hatch and I'll hit 100%! There's 16 in the pics, 2 dark ones are still in the bator plus the one unhatched yet. I'm happy with this hatch for sure!
> 
> 
> on



Nice hatch! And glad you stopped  in with the rest of us addicts.


----------



## Hipshot

You can't post or quote I just tried .


----------



## Littlelakephil

Hipshot said:


> You can't be here ifin you ain't no goat herder  But I feel your pain so you can stay for a while However nude self portraits are required


No nude photos till after bath night..... Hmm I'd that this month....I can't remember......I hear a cookie calling me..... Yaks wore me out today.... You ever see how much sludge a yak leaves in the pond?........


----------



## Hipshot

WVduckchick said:


> Nice hatch! And glad you stopped  in with the rest of us addicts.


 Who you calling a addict  ain't nobody storing they junk in me


----------



## AmyLynn2374

Hipshot said:


> You can't be here ifin you ain't no goat herder  But I feel your pain so you can stay for a while However nude self portraits are required


Omg, I would never put anyone through that torture! 



WVduckchick said:


> Nice hatch! And glad you stopped  in with the rest of us addicts.


Had to go somewhere, right? Lol


----------



## Hipshot

Littlelakephil said:


> No nude photos till after bath night..... Hmm I'd that this month....I can't remember......I hear a cookie calling me..... Yaks wore me out today.... You ever see how much sludge a yak leaves in the pond?........


  I know cows can make a low spot a pond . They  turn  a pond to deep muck enough to get stuck in . Is Yak flop the same as Cow flop?


----------



## Bunnylady

Hipshot said:


> nude self portraits are required



I'm so glad to hear this - I have such a hard time getting the goats to keep their clothes clean enough to look presentable. Still not sure I want to let them hold my phone to make selfies, though.


----------



## CTKen

Good morning, from this end folks  Tis all a bit weird being over here on BYH - wonder if they got extra moderators in to cover the BYC rabble


----------



## Littlelakephil

Hipshot said:


> I know cows can make a low spot a pond . They  turn  a pond to deep muck enough to get stuck in . Is Yak flop the same as Cow flop?


Not sure but I told that yak to change his oil a little more often.....


----------



## Ravyn

Littlelakephil said:


> Yeah I don't have her number either just her address..... But I haven't seen her here yet either.



Got Shade to send her a message through FB and she called me... all is good... 



Littlelakephil said:


> Hey RAV...... What humidity you been running your AC eggs at preLock down.
> I remember when I hatched mine out was having a hard time getting the air cells big enough do I don't want it to high. Although all of them hatched just fine. They were the only 100% hatch I've ever had.... Okay it was only six eggs but I'm counting it.
> All six are still happy campers too.



Uh... I dunno... I run all of mine dry, even at hatch now...


----------



## AmyLynn2374

Hatch complete. Helped last one out. He was having a problem turning, his head was stuck...lol


----------



## CTKen

AmyLynn2374 said:


> View attachment 32572 Hatch complete. Helped last one out. He was having a problem turning, his head was stuck...lol


Good job


----------



## Littlelakephil

Ravyn said:


> Got Shade to send her a message through FB and she called me... all is good...
> 
> 
> 
> Uh... I dunno... I run all of mine dry, even at hatch now...


That's kinda what I'm doing to.... It seems better that way and I'll I do is peek in a few times a day. It's sitting steady at 38 %


----------



## Littlelakephil

Littlelakephil said:


> That's kinda what I'm doing to.... It seems better that way and I'll I do is peek in a few times a day. It's sitting steady at 38 %


Really all I'm doing right now I'd checking fertility


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Ravyn said:


> Got Shade to send her a message through FB and she called me... all is good...
> 
> 
> 
> Uh... I dunno... I run all of mine dry, even at hatch now...



Good to hear! I was trying to see if I had it, but sounds like you're good


----------



## Ravyn

Littlelakephil said:


> That's kinda what I'm doing to.... It seems better that way and I'll I do is peek in a few times a day. It's sitting steady at 38 %



That sounds about perfect!  



Littlelakephil said:


> Really all I'm doing right now I'd checking fertility



Same here... they're ALL fertile... 



MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Good to hear! I was trying to see if I had it, but sounds like you're good



Thanks, FB... appreciate that... and everyone else I bugged, lol...


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

So I got my coop 90% of the way there. Just got the roof to put on and then these little poop machines are being evicted!


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Ravyn said:


> Thanks, FB... appreciate that... and everyone else I bugged, lol...



I was just excited that I might be helpful... But sounds like you've got your ways.


----------



## CTKen

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> So I got my coop 90% of the way there. Just got the roof to put on and then these little poop machines are being evicted!


Good to hear


----------



## Ravyn

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> So I got my coop 90% of the way there. Just got the roof to put on and then these little poop machines are being evicted!



Yay!!!  



MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> I was just excited that I might be helpful... But sounds like you've got your ways.





The thought counts!!


----------



## Littlelakephil

So earlier just before dark I was cleaning up from today's Yak projects.... Just picking up tools and what not.
And I heard two wolves howling behind the house. I ran in and grabbed my phone I was going to try and record them for you all..... But they quit by the time I got back out. And I'm not sure how I could have posted it but it would have been cool if I was able to.


----------



## Littlelakephil

Well one thing ain't changed I still use that edit button allot


----------



## Littlelakephil

​ what just happened


----------



## Ravyn

Littlelakephil said:


> Well one thing ain't changed I still use that edit button allot




You and me both, my friend...


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Littlelakephil said:


> So earlier just before dark I was cleaning up from today's Yak projects.... Just picking up tools and what not.
> And I heard two wolves howling behind the house. I ran in and grabbed my phone I was going to try and record them for you all..... But they quit by the time I got back out. And I'm not sure how I could have posted it but it would have been cool if I was able to.



That's crazy! Are they delisted in the UP now? They just finally became delisted in Wyoming.


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Littlelakephil said:


> Well one thing ain't changed I still use that edit button allot



I do too! More when I'm on my phone vs when I'm on the desktop.


----------



## CTKen

Littlelakephil said:


> Well one thing ain't changed I still use that edit button allot


Did Severn join in? You could just record him


----------



## Littlelakephil

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> I do too! More when I'm on my phone vs when I'm on the desktop.


I'm only on my phone....I get lost whenever I'm on desktop.... Although that's when I can see all the features you all talk about.


CTKen said:


> Did Severn join in? You could just record him


Actually he did.... He's a funny little Weiner.... He would just be a snack though


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

I just logged on quickly to see if I could access my BYC messages. Now I'm busy watching the Scott Rea Project on youtube. Man, I'm hungry now.


----------



## CTKen

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> I just logged on quickly to see if I could access my BYC messages. Now I'm busy watching the Scott Rea Project on youtube. Man, I'm hungry now.


Get Phil to send some cookies over  He's mean with his pop tarts, though (oh, and beavers )


----------



## Littlelakephil

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> I just logged on quickly to see if I could access my BYC messages. Now I'm busy watching the Scott Rea Project on youtube. Man, I'm hungry now.


I get hungry allot this time of night...... Not sure why.


----------



## Hipshot

AmyLynn2374 said:


> View attachment 32572 Hatch complete. Helped last one out. He was having a problem turning, his head was stuck...lol


 That's good the head gets stuck and everything just wrong .I'm thinking the sooner you assist the better their chances .  What was the hatch rate % of set? and don't lie clears count . Not my falt the cock is low on fuel


----------



## Littlelakephil

Polishing off a bowl of Butter Pecan ice cream..


----------



## Ravyn

Littlelakephil said:


> Polishing off a bowl of Butter Pecan ice cream..


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Littlelakephil said:


> Polishing off a bowl of Butter Pecan ice cream..



Oh that sounds good. I was thinking about cooking some oatmeal chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Hipshot




----------



## CTKen

Hipshot said:


> View attachment 32607 View attachment 32608


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## Bunnylady

Phil, a few weeks ago, we suddenly heard coyotes howling within a hundred feet or so of the back porch (the woods are so dense, there coulda been a Pershing tank back there, and you'd never have seen it). I yelled at them, but they seemed unimpressed. I came in the house, pulled up a YouTube video of a wolf howling on my laptop, ran the volume all the way up and stepped out on the porch and played it. I don't know if it mattered, but I haven't heard the coyotes back there since.


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Dan26552 said:


> View attachment 32614



Dan, you peaking too?


----------



## Dan26552

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Dan, you peaking too?




Me? Nope.


----------



## Littlelakephil

Hipshot said:


> View attachment 32607 View attachment 32608


Can I like this more than once....


----------



## Hipshot

CTKen said:


>


thought you would like that


Dan26552 said:


> Me? Nope.


 What up country boy ? Well is the pig peaking?


----------



## Littlelakephil

Bunnylady said:


> Phil, a few weeks ago, we suddenly heard coyotes howling within a hundred feet or so of the back porch (the woods are so dense, there coulda been a Pershing tank back there, and you'd never have seen it). I yelled at them, but they seemed unimpressed. I came in the house, pulled up a YouTube video of a wolf howling on my laptop, ran the volume all the way up and stepped out on the porch and played it. I don't know if it mattered, but I haven't heard the coyotes back there since.


Maybe.... When you have wolves around coyotes are scarce they don't go mingle.
Personally I'll take the coyotes any day.
Wolves scare me.... Cougars scare me.... Coyotes and bears don't bother me at all.
Although wolves aren't really gonna bother my birds the way coyotes and Foxes will.
I've been very fortunate that predators have left me alone..... Knock on wood....(and I just did)


----------



## Ol Grey Mare

Can't take you boys anywhere...........lol.


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Cougars scare me the most. Sneaky, hungry little things.

The cats are scary too!


----------



## Hipshot

Littlelakephil said:


> Can I like this more than once....


 Hey dude your Yaks on grass .Did you know that ?


----------



## Dan26552

Hipshot said:


> thought you would like that
> What up country boy ? Well is the pig peaking?




The stars are up. 

Not that I know of.


----------



## Hipshot

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Cougars scare me the most. Sneaky, hungry little things.   I like older women .


----------



## Littlelakephil

Maybe I'm afraid of the wrong animals....


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

And the hunter becomes the hunted.


----------



## Hipshot

Dan26552 said:


> The stars are up.


----------



## Dan26552

My coop and paddock is up.


----------



## Littlelakephil

Hipshot said:


> Hey dude your Yaks on grass .Did you know that ?


Why of course I did..... Where do you think he got it ....


----------



## Ravyn

[ 

 



Snowy babies everywhere...


----------



## Littlelakephil

I know I left a cookie around here somewhere......


----------



## Littlelakephil

Ravyn said:


> View attachment 32626
> 
> View attachment 32626 View attachment 32627
> 
> View attachment 32626 View attachment 32627
> 
> View attachment 32626 View attachment 32627 View attachment 32628
> 
> Snowy babies everywhere...


Awwwwwe


----------



## Dan26552

Ravyn said:


> View attachment 32626
> 
> View attachment 32626 View attachment 32627
> 
> View attachment 32626 View attachment 32627
> 
> View attachment 32626 View attachment 32627 View attachment 32628
> 
> Snowy babies everywhere...


Cute!!!


----------



## Ravyn

Well... gonna take a bit to get the hang of posting multiple pics at once, lol...


----------



## Littlelakephil

Well the Tigers won.... Didn't blow the lead in the ninth tonight.....I got a guy coming in the morning to buy scrap metal.
So I got to get to bed.... Talk later.
You guys behave tonight.....
Good Night......


----------



## Dan26552

Ravyn said:


> Well... gonna take a bit to get the hang of posting multiple pics at once, lol...




I kinda like that.


----------



## Littlelakephil

Hey did you guys know I like baseball?


----------



## Littlelakephil

Just realized something else.... If nothing what looks like I could just screen shot my pics to get them to go through.... Interesting very interesting....g nite


----------



## Ravyn

Dan26552 said:


> I kinda like that.



What? That I screwed it all up? lol...


----------



## Dan26552

Ravyn said:


> What? That I screwed it all up? lol...




No, the being able to load multiple pics at once.


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Night Phil!


----------



## Ravyn

Dan26552 said:


> No, the being able to load multiple pics at once.


 

Just be careful which buttons you push... it multiplies them each time if you're not careful...


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> View attachment 32626 View attachment 32627
> 
> 
> 
> [ View attachment 32627 View attachment 32628
> 
> Snowy babies everywhere...


Very sweet - and how many in the bators?


----------



## CTKen

Littlelakephil said:


> Hey did you guys know I like baseball?


Get outta town - really 

Sleep well, Phil


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> Just be careful which buttons you push


I sure know how to press DW's buttons sometimes


----------



## eggbert420

How does everyone like this format?


----------



## CTKen

K, just saw your post on another thread. Very well said. I didn't want to say anything over there for fear of adding fuel to the fire. We've re-created our former threads here, and generally only hang out here. Not sure that anyone needs to waste their time reading a thread such as this, the cafe etc if they have no interest in it  I certainly don't read other social threads, cos I don't hang out there. 

Seems the BYC deluge was not such a good suggestion by Nifty after all


----------



## CTKen

eggbert420 said:


> How does everyone like this format?


Like everything, it will take some getting used to. Not having comments on ovates is the only thing that riles me.


----------



## Ravyn

CTKen said:


> Very sweet - and how many in the bators?




Actually, only a few... that's almost the whole fam damly of the ones I want to hatch from, save Bella, lol...


----------



## Ravyn

What'd I miss???


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Ravyn said:


> What'd I miss???



I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## CTKen

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> I was wondering the same thing!





Ravyn said:


> What'd I miss???


"I hate to say this" thread


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> Actually, only a few... that's almost the whole fam damly of the ones I want to hatch from, save Bella, lol...


You are sure exercising some serious levels of control there, gal


----------



## AmyPaperlady

Ravyn said:


> Shhhhh... I'm from west of the Cascades...



So'm I!

And I may or may not have forgotten that I had this quoted this afternoon...



Littlelakephil said:


> Hey did you guys know I like baseball?



*gasp* No, really? I would _never _have guessed! How do you feel about racing? Or ice fishing?

Did you know I'm taking a trip this summer?


----------



## Jessimom

First Polish just hatched, several more pips.  Should have a few out by morning!!


----------



## CTKen

Jessimom said:


> First Polish just hatched, several more pips.  Should have a few out by morning!!


----------



## Ravyn

CTKen said:


> "I hate to say this" thread



Ah... I only come here... 



CTKen said:


> You are sure exercising some serious levels of control there, gal



My broodys sure aren't... enough for me and then some! 



AmyPaperlady said:


> So'm I!
> 
> And I may or may not have forgotten that I had this quoted this afternoon...
> 
> 
> 
> *gasp* No, really? I would _never _have guessed! How do you feel about racing? Or ice fishing?
> 
> Did you know I'm taking a trip this summer?



Didja hear??? I gots me some Ameraucanas!!!!


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> Ah... I only come here...


 I'd say on every forum there's threads that are of no interest to many, if not most. Most BYCers have set up threads so I'd have thought that we keep out of everyone's way Still, very few people like change, and we've given BYH a bit of a shake up, so it's understandable (to a degree)


----------



## Ravyn

CTKen said:


> I'd say on every forum there's threads that are of no interest to many, if not most. Most BYCers have set up threads so I'd have thought that we keep out of everyone's way Still, very few people like change, and we've given BYH a bit of a shake up, so it's understandable (to a degree)




Found it... yeah, I'm not thrilled if all the cousins decided to invade my house at once either... sure would have me a bit out of sorts as well... not anything I would say outright to them though...


----------



## perchie.girl

some people I recognize...  others not.   I am used to avatars changing but not screen names....


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> Found it... yeah, I'm not thrilled if all the cousins decided to invade my house at once either... sure would have me a bit out of sorts as well... not anything I would say outright to them though...


Certainly not with limited GBs of bandwidth


----------



## perchie.girl

good night


----------



## Ravyn

perchie.girl said:


> some people I recognize...  others not.   I am used to avatars changing but not screen names....



You can always just ask... them or any of us... 



CTKen said:


> Certainly not with limited GBs of bandwidth



I know, right???


----------



## CTKen

perchie.girl said:


> good night


Good night, PG 

BTW: Hipshot is K, MikeBaxter is farm boy ... and Turtle rock farm is Banty


----------



## CTKen

Just saw your response on the other thread, Rav - nice one


----------



## Ravyn

CTKen said:


> Good night, PG
> 
> BTW: Hipshot is K, MikeBaxter is farm boy ... and Turtle rock farm is Banty



And dozclan12 is Cynthia12, lol... I missed her, had to ask WV... 



CTKen said:


> Just saw your response on the other thread, Rav - nice one



K really said it all... just backing up my friend...


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> And dozclan12 is Cynthia12, lol... I missed her, had to ask WV...
> 
> 
> 
> K really said it all... just backing up my friend...


. I'm never gonna be happy with not being able to add comments to ovates  Sometimes I wanna say stuff, but not out loud (I know one could pull down ovates and see comments, but that at least it wasn't *out* there).


I'm thinking of getting me some carrier pigeons, so i can send 'em instead


----------



## Ravyn

Ok, BYH said the welcome wagon has been rescinded, lol... I keep getting this guy...


 

Time to grab some shuteye...


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> Ok, BYH said the welcome wagon has been rescinded, lol... I keep getting this guy...
> 
> View attachment 32655
> 
> Time to grab some shuteye...


 Sleep well, Rav and catchya later


----------



## Ravyn

CTKen said:


> . I'm never gonna be happy with not being able to add comments to ovates  Sometimes I wanna say stuff, but not out loud (I know one could pull down ovates and see comments, but that at least it wasn't *out* there).
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting me some carrier pigeons, so i can send 'em instead






I agree on the Ovate comments... also was a great way to show specific points of what we wanted emphasized... and cut down on quotes per post, lol...


----------



## WVduckchick

looks like we are all missing the ovate comments. Biggest bummer for sure. 

And on top of all this, I wake up to my phone having done a major software update. Gonna be a helluva day...


----------



## Pyxis

Morning all!

I have finally got a line on some Dutch rabbits. Took literally a year, but I've finally found a person with them. I'm not sure if they are pedigreed, and I have some other questions to ask, but I might hopefully finally have some by this weekend. I might drive up on Saturday to pick up a pair. 

Wish me luck because it took me a year just to find these so if they don't look good I'm gonna be SOL.


----------



## WVduckchick

Pyxis said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I have finally got a line on some Dutch rabbits. Took literally a year, but I've finally found a person with them. I'm not sure if they are pedigreed, and I have some other questions to ask, but I might hopefully finally have some by this weekend. I might drive up on Saturday to pick up a pair.
> 
> Wish me luck because it took me a year just to find these so if they don't look good I'm gonna be SOL.



Good luck! Can't wait to see em!


----------



## Yoopergirl1211

Hey guys I'm feeling totally lost today!  Really had no idea what was going on lol.  Is it normal for my banty duck babies to not want their heating pad cave already?  3 and 4 weeks.


----------



## Dan26552

Ravyn said:


> Just be careful which buttons you push... it multiplies them each time if you're not careful...




Interesting.


----------



## Lucysduck

Good morning pondies, I am hardly ever up this early during a non kid week, but I had to chase ducks out of the pool and I'm so excited because I have been cleared to go back to work today!! Just 1 day a week but I'm so excited to have that Independence back. I'm a little sad because I have to leave Ava for the entire day, and have to put her with the other ling's so I pray they don't brain wash her and I come home to a scared Baby  
Wish me luck with today..


----------



## chickens really

Sorry to interrupted .....I cant find Miss Lydia...

Where are you?

@Miss Lydia


----------



## Sourland

CTKen said:


> "I hate to say this" thread



And where might said thread be located ?  A caffeine free Sour is sour indeed.


----------



## Bunnylady

CTKen said:


> K, just saw your post on another thread. Very well said. I didn't want to say anything over there for fear of adding fuel to the fire. We've re-created our former threads here, and generally only hang out here. Not sure that anyone needs to waste their time reading a thread such as this, the cafe etc if they have no interest in it  I certainly don't read other social threads, cos I don't hang out there.
> 
> Seems the BYC deluge was not such a good suggestion by Nifty after all



No fire, my friend, just smoke and mirrors.


----------



## WVduckchick

Yoopergirl1211 said:


> Hey guys I'm feeling totally lost today!  Really had no idea what was going on lol.  Is it normal for my banty duck babies to not want their heating pad cave already?  3 and 4 weeks.



You're welcome to hang out here. And yes, 3-4 week olds will not need as much heat, depending on your location. my Calls were outside at 2 weeks and no heat at 4 weeks in April.

***EDIT - I just realized "yoopergirl"....UP... Duh, still, once they have some real feathers, they should be fine.  @Littlelakephil   agree?





Lucysduck said:


> Good morning pondies, I am hardly ever up this early during a non kid week, but I had to chase ducks out of the pool and I'm so excited because I have been cleared to go back to work today!! Just 1 day a week but I'm so excited to have that Independence back. I'm a little sad because I have to leave Ava for the entire day, and have to put her with the other ling's so I pray they don't brain wash her and I come home to a scared Baby
> Wish me luck with today..



Excellent news!



Bunnylady said:


> No fire, my friend, just smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Sourland

Ravyn said:


> Just be careful which buttons you push... it multiplies them each time if you're not careful...



True in real life - push carefully and judiciously.


----------



## Lucysduck

Ravyn said:


> It's a whole new world...


Yep and as you know I am totally lost..


----------



## Yoopergirl1211

WVduckchick said:


> You're welcome to hang out here. And yes, 3-4 week olds will not need as much heat, depending on your location. my Calls were outside at 2 weeks and no heat at 4 weeks in April.
> 
> Wow okay I thought I was waiting for them to feather out lol.  Not telling my hubby because he wants them outside already hehe.  Its 30s, 40s at night and 50s, 60s, during day.  I'll take them outside to play maybe.
> 
> 
> Excellent news!


----------



## CTKen

Pyxis said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I have finally got a line on some Dutch rabbits. Took literally a year, but I've finally found a person with them. I'm not sure if they are pedigreed, and I have some other questions to ask, but I might hopefully finally have some by this weekend. I might drive up on Saturday to pick up a pair.
> 
> Wish me luck because it took me a year just to find these so if they don't look good I'm gonna be SOL.


 Good luck, Pyxis. Make sure to play some "Watership Down" music for good karma 



Lucysduck said:


> Good morning pondies, I am hardly ever up this early during a non kid week, but I had to chase ducks out of the pool and I'm so excited because I have been cleared to go back to work today!! Just 1 day a week but I'm so excited to have that Independence back. I'm a little sad because I have to leave Ava for the entire day, and have to put her with the other ling's so I pray they don't brain wash her and I come home to a scared Baby
> Wish me luck with today..


 Good news and best of luck!

Good morning, aquatic friends


----------



## Debs Flock

FridayYet said:


> @Debs Flock  LOL, I don't know what I'm doing.  It's all just a grand experiment.  Worst case scenario is that the plants die, the fences fall down, the arches collapse and I just start all over again.
> 
> Just when I was almost done for the day, it started hailing like crazy.  Still 65 degrees, but hailed two separate times and now the wind is blowing like crazy.



Bless your heart, Friday, that's the spirit.  You never fail to impress.  



Hipshot said:


> You can't be here ifin you ain't no goat herder  But I feel your pain so you can stay for a while However nude self portraits are required



There's K!!   



Littlelakephil said:


> ​what just happened







CTKen said:


> Get Phil to send some cookies over  He's mean with his pop tarts, though (oh, and beavers )







Pyxis said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I have finally got a line on some Dutch rabbits. Took literally a year, but I've finally found a person with them. I'm not sure if they are pedigreed, and I have some other questions to ask, but I might hopefully finally have some by this weekend. I might drive up on Saturday to pick up a pair.
> 
> Wish me luck because it took me a year just to find these so if they don't look good I'm gonna be SOL.



Best of luck!     Looking forward to pics.  



Lucysduck said:


> Good morning pondies, I am hardly ever up this early during a non kid week, but I had to chase ducks out of the pool and I'm so excited because I have been cleared to go back to work today!! Just 1 day a week but I'm so excited to have that Independence back. I'm a little sad because I have to leave Ava for the entire day, and have to put her with the other ling's so I pray they don't brain wash her and I come home to a scared Baby
> Wish me luck with today..



    Wow, this is awesome news!!  Good luck.


Good morning pondies!

I'm with you all & bummed about lack of comments for ovates.


----------



## Dan26552

Put my 8 ducklings out with the big ducks, they've been seen but don't touch for almost a month now, anyway Big Mama adopted them (surprise surprise) so she's currently walking around with 14 ducklings following her.


----------



## WVduckchick

Dan26552 said:


> Put my 8 ducklings out with the big ducks, they've been seen but don't touch for almost a month now, anyway Big Mama adopted them (surprise surprise) so she's currently walking around with 14 ducklings following her.
> 
> View attachment 32704
> 
> View attachment 32705
> 
> View attachment 32706



So cute!  All white.


----------



## Dan26552

WVduckchick said:


> So cute!  All white.



Yep.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Blooie said:


> Um, well, it's me, Vivian.   Hey, if they can change the site on me I can change into my alter-ego too!


 LOL  



FridayYet said:


> @Debs Flock  LOL, I don't know what I'm doing.  It's all just a grand experiment.  Worst case scenario is that the plants die, the fences fall down, the arches collapse and I just start all over again.
> 
> Just when I was almost done for the day, it started hailing like crazy.  Still 65 degrees, but hailed two separate times and now the wind is blowing like crazy.


 thats one way to look at it!! i hope they dont though!



AmyLynn2374 said:


> I feel lost so I'm going to bug you guys for a while.  Guess what...one more chick to hatch and I'll hit 100%! There's 16 in the pics, 2 dark ones are still in the bator plus the one unhatched yet. I'm happy with this hatch for sure!
> 
> onView attachment 32544View attachment 32545View attachment 32546View attachment 32547View attachment 32548View attachment 32549


Congrats!!!



CTKen said:


> Good morning, from this end folks  Tis all a bit weird being over here on BYH - wonder if they got extra moderators in to cover the BYC rabble


geez i hope not LOL



AmyLynn2374 said:


> View attachment 32572 Hatch complete. Helped last one out. He was having a problem turning, his head was stuck...lol


  



Littlelakephil said:


> Well one thing ain't changed I still use that edit button allot





Ravyn said:


> You and me both, my friend...


 at least now it doesnt tell the world that you did it though 



Littlelakephil said:


> Polishing off a bowl of Butter Pecan ice cream..


 yummmmsssss



MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Cougars scare me the most. Sneaky, hungry little things.
> 
> The cats are scary too!


 



Ravyn said:


> View attachment 32626 View attachment 32627
> 
> 
> 
> [ View attachment 32627 View attachment 32628
> 
> Snowy babies everywhere...


    lol, my hubby told me this morning that once this batch of eggs is out of the bator it was getting unplugged, good thing its a staggered batch!!!  and oddly more eggs ekeep appearing



Jessimom said:


> First Polish just hatched, several more pips.  Should have a few out by morning!!


 Congrats and good luck!!!



Pyxis said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I have finally got a line on some Dutch rabbits. Took literally a year, but I've finally found a person with them. I'm not sure if they are pedigreed, and I have some other questions to ask, but I might hopefully finally have some by this weekend. I might drive up on Saturday to pick up a pair.
> 
> Wish me luck because it took me a year just to find these so if they don't look good I'm gonna be SOL.


 thats great!!! i think someone down the road from me breeds them  let me know if you want me to find out for sure 



Lucysduck said:


> Good morning pondies, I am hardly ever up this early during a non kid week, but I had to chase ducks out of the pool and I'm so excited because I have been cleared to go back to work today!! Just 1 day a week but I'm so excited to have that Independence back. I'm a little sad because I have to leave Ava for the entire day, and have to put her with the other ling's so I pray they don't brain wash her and I come home to a scared Baby
> Wish me luck with today..


 Good Luck and enjoy your time out of the house!!!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Good Morning Everyone!!!

i had a visitor this morning: 


Spoiler: click it








he got in and couldnt figure out how to get out of the hot wire
luckily the horse was in the paddock, but now i think my horse might be in heat


----------



## CTKen

DwayneNLiz said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!!
> 
> i had a visitor this morning:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: click it
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 32726
> 
> he got in and couldnt figure out how to get out of the hot wire
> luckily the horse was in the paddock, but now i think my horse might be in heat


Hey Liz - he's gonna need some serious luck to get his way with your horse, I'd imagine


----------



## Debs Flock

Aw, little cutie!  Maybe he was planted there...someone trying to get you to stay on BYH.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

CTKen said:


> Hey Liz - he's gonna need some serious luck to get his way with your horse, I'd imagine


he wanted to visit her really badly, luckily i dont think he broke anything



Debs Flock said:


> Aw, little cutie!  Maybe he was planted there...someone trying to get you to stay on BYH.


 my neighbor has a couple cows and goats, she is in the process of moving to TN, so he'll be gone soon


----------



## Pyxis

DwayneNLiz said:


> thats great!!! i think someone down the road from me breeds them  let me know if you want me to find out for sure



That would be great! Probably a bit of a drive for me but I could do it. The woman I'm getting mine from only has blacks left, so if your neighbor has other colors that would be awesome.

Can I also just say I'm not a fan of the quoting thing here? It took me so long to get that quote to just the bit I wanted to reply to. It kept thinking I was trying to move parts of the quote around instead of highlight them to delete them. I really hope that doesn't happen on the new BYC.

Edit: And even after all that it still messed up  Had to edit and fix it.


----------



## Kiki

Hi Pondites. 
Phil likes baseball?  I thought he only liked fishing?


----------



## AmyLynn2374

Hipshot said:


> That's good the head gets stuck and everything just wrong .I'm thinking the sooner you assist the better their chances .  What was the hatch rate % of set? and don't lie clears count . Not my falt the cock is low on fuel



Clears don't count!  It has no reflection on my incubation methods! Lol I originally set 24. 4 clears and one that had a tiny line of blood between day 2-3, so it quit as soon as it started practically. 19 that fully developed, went into lockdown and hatched. 19 that were candled every day, right up through hatch. Oh, and only one true assist and that was my big vaulted finisher. They hatched perfectly!



Ravyn said:


> View attachment 32626 View attachment 32627
> 
> 
> 
> [ View attachment 32627 View attachment 32628
> 
> Snowy babies everywhere...



They are cute! We might do ducks next year. Depends on how the move goes. Just not those funny looking Muscovy ducks...lol



eggbert420 said:


> How does everyone like this format?


I was going to say, so far I like it except losing the comments in the Ovates but that has been covered. I hope they eventually redo the app too, cause that is a pain.



CTKen said:


> . I'm never gonna be happy with not being able to add comments to ovates  Sometimes I wanna say stuff, but not out loud (I know one could pull down ovates and see comments, but that at least it wasn't *out* there).
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting me some carrier pigeons, so i can send 'em instead


Xs 2 on the ovates, (omg spell check changed ovates to ovaries...lol good thing I caught that!) not the pigeons...lol


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Pyxis said:


> That would be great! Probably a bit of a drive for me but I could do it. The woman I'm getting mine from only has blacks left, so if your neighbor has other colors that would be awesome.
> 
> Can I also just say I'm not a fan of the quoting thing here? It took me so long to get that quote to just the bit I wanted to reply to. It kept thinking I was trying to move parts of the quote around instead of highlight them to delete them. I really hope that doesn't happen on the new BYC.
> 
> Edit: And even after all that it still messed up  Had to edit and fix it.


 lol, i will ask them, only dutch right? i know tthere are some with silver fox too, but i will look for dutch ( i have no idea what the differences are lol)



AmyLynn2374 said:


> They are cute! We might do ducks next year. Depends on how the move goes. Just not those funny looking Muscovy ducks...lol
> 
> I was going to say, so far I like it except losing the comments in the Ovates but that has been covered. I hope they eventually redo the app too, cause that is a pain.
> 
> Xs 2 on the ovates, (omg spell check changed ovates to ovaries...lol good thing I caught that!) not the pigeons...lol


i think muscovy's look funny too 
there is an app for BYH??
lol


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Morning! Back at it for another dollar! So excited...


----------



## Debs Flock

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Morning! Back at it for another dollar! So excited...



Wow...you're cheep...or easy...or is it both?


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Debs Flock said:


> Wow...you're cheep...or easy...or is it both?


Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## AmyLynn2374

DwayneNLiz said:


> lol, i will ask them, only dutch right? i know tthere are some with silver fox too, but i will look for dutch ( i have no idea what the differences are lol)
> 
> i think muscovy's look funny too
> there is an app for BYH??
> lol


BYC app. It's so outdated. My iPad scolds me every time I use it, which isn't much anymore.


----------



## CTKen

Debs Flock said:


> Wow...you're cheep...or easy...or is it both?


They seem to go hand in hand


----------



## Jessimom

AmyLynn2374 said:


> Clears don't count!  It has no reflection on my incubation methods! Lol I originally set 24. 4 clears and one that had a tiny line of blood between day 2-3, so it quit as soon as it started practically. 19 that fully developed, went into lockdown and hatched. 19 that were candled every day, right up through hatch. Oh, and only one true assist and that was my big vaulted finisher. They hatched perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> They are cute! We might do ducks next year. Depends on how the move goes. Just not those funny looking Muscovy ducks...lol
> 
> 
> I was going to say, so far I like it except losing the comments in the Ovates but that has been covered. I hope they eventually redo the app too, cause that is a pain.
> 
> 
> Xs 2 on the ovates, (omg spell check changed ovates to ovaries...lol good thing I caught that!) not the pigeons...lol


I'm not a fan of the muscovys either....but I don't have ANY ducks, so I probably shouldn't care!!  Good catch on the autocorrect.  I never seem to catch them until after I've hit post/send etc.  


Update - only have 2 chicks this morning - both polish.  WOW does the first dry fluffy one have a vaulted head......I'd post photos but BYH won't let me.  

After going through about 10 feet of Brinsea humidity pump tubing, I found that tinfoil works.  The kitten isn't interested in the foil covered tubing!


----------



## WVduckchick

Pyxis said:


> It kept thinking I was trying to move parts of the quote around instead of highlight them to delete them.



If you drag a section and highlight, when you let go, it brings up a "quote" pop-up.  I think it seems the easiest to use for just partial quotes.  So far...  lol



AmyLynn2374 said:


> Clears don't count!  It has no reflection on my incubation methods! Lol I originally set 24. 4 clears and one that had a tiny line of blood between day 2-3, so it quit as soon as it started practically. 19 that fully developed, went into lockdown and hatched. 19 that were candled every day, right up through hatch. Oh, and only one true assist and that was my big vaulted finisher. They hatched perfectly!
> 
> They are cute! We might do ducks next year. Depends on how the move goes. Just not those funny looking Muscovy ducks...lol
> 
> I was going to say, so far I like it except losing the comments in the Ovates but that has been covered. I hope they eventually redo the app too, cause that is a pain.
> 
> Xs 2 on the ovates, (omg spell check changed ovates to ovaries...lol good thing I caught that!) not the pigeons...lol



Careful with the ovaries!  LMAO
Excellent hatch too.  Adorable babies.  That last one was majorly vaulted!  Wow.
How are things coming with the move?




MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Hey, I resemble that remark!



x2!  lol



AmyLynn2374 said:


> BYC app. It's so outdated. My iPad scolds me every time I use it, which isn't much anymore.



This site does work better with Edge than BYC did, so I hope the new version does too. Haven't tried the apps yet, but I find the mobile version here to be ok too.


----------



## AmyLynn2374

Jessimom said:


> I'm not a fan of the muscovys either....but I don't have ANY ducks, so I probably shouldn't care!!  Good catch on the autocorrect.  I never seem to catch them until after I've hit post/send etc.
> 
> 
> Update - only have 2 chicks this morning - both polish.  WOW does the first dry fluffy one have a vaulted head......I'd post photos but BYH won't let me.
> 
> After going through about 10 feet of Brinsea humidity pump tubing, I found that tinfoil works.  The kitten isn't interested in the foil covered tubing!


If you click the upload a file button under the reply box you should be able to upload from your device.


----------



## WVduckchick

Jessimom said:


> I'm not a fan of the muscovys either....but I don't have ANY ducks, so I probably shouldn't care!!  Good catch on the autocorrect.  I never seem to catch them until after I've hit post/send etc.
> 
> 
> Update - only have 2 chicks this morning - both polish.  WOW does the first dry fluffy one have a vaulted head......I'd post photos but BYH won't let me.
> 
> After going through about 10 feet of Brinsea humidity pump tubing, I found that tinfoil works.  The kitten isn't interested in the foil covered tubing!



   c'mon babies!! 

Foil!  Great idea.  (finally!)  lol


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Amy, I feel for you. I really dislike moving.


----------



## AmyLynn2374

WVduckchick said:


> If you drag a section and highlight, when you let go, it brings up a "quote" pop-up.  I think it seems the easiest to use for just partial quotes.  So far...  lol
> 
> 
> 
> Careful with the ovaries!  LMAO
> Excellent hatch too.  Adorable babies.  That last one was majorly vaulted!  Wow.
> How are things coming with the move?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x2!  lol
> 
> 
> 
> This site does work better with Edge than BYC did, so I hope the new version does too. Haven't tried the apps yet, but I find the mobile version here to be ok too.


I use google chrome on just about everything! Hate edge it is worse than explorer.
We're hoping for a July move. We're in agreement on pricing and time limits. She is supposed to be doing a rough contract of the land contract for me to look over plus we still need to go see it in person.


----------



## WVduckchick

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Amy, I feel for you. I really dislike moving.



That's an awfully sexy avatar you've got there...  

How's your new place coming along?  Kids happy with it?


----------



## Lucysduck

I was so excited to work today and my first appointment is an hour late... I literally rushed to get here on time and had so much to do before I even left with the ducks. And now I'm sitting here stewing..


----------



## Pyxis

DwayneNLiz said:


> lol, i will ask them, only dutch right? i know tthere are some with silver fox too, but i will look for dutch ( i have no idea what the differences are lol)



Just Dutch please! Lol, I have enough poultry breeds, I don't need multiple rabbit breeds too.



WVduckchick said:


> If you drag a section and highlight, when you let go, it brings up a "quote" pop-up. I think it seems the easiest to use for just partial quotes. So far... lol



Thank you, that is *much* easier.


----------



## Lucysduck

WVduckchick said:


> That's an awfully sexy avatar you've got there...
> 
> How's your new place coming along?  Kids happy with it?



I tried to upload a picture but it would not work ?


----------



## DwayneNLiz

AmyLynn2374 said:


> BYC app. It's so outdated. My iPad scolds me every time I use it, which isn't much anymore.


oh, ok! lol



Jessimom said:


> I'm not a fan of the muscovys either....but I don't have ANY ducks, so I probably shouldn't care!!  Good catch on the autocorrect.  I never seem to catch them until after I've hit post/send etc.
> 
> 
> Update - only have 2 chicks this morning - both polish.  WOW does the first dry fluffy one have a vaulted head......I'd post photos but BYH won't let me.
> 
> After going through about 10 feet of Brinsea humidity pump tubing, I found that tinfoil works.  The kitten isn't interested in the foil covered tubing!


 lol, so glad the tinfoil worked!!!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Lucysduck said:


> I tried to upload a picture but it would not work ?


  instead of hitting the mtn button try hitting the upload a file button @Jessimom you too


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Lucysduck said:


> I was so excited to work today and my first appointment is an hour late... I literally rushed to get here on time and had so much to do before I even left with the ducks. And now I'm sitting here stewing..


    and   



Pyxis said:


> Just Dutch please! Lol, I have enough poultry breeds, I don't need multiple rabbit breeds too.
> 
> Thank you, that is *much* easier.


can do! lol


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

WVduckchick said:


> That's an awfully sexy avatar you've got there...
> 
> How's your new place coming along?  Kids happy with it?



Haha. Oh, I know! Why change it when it resembles me so closely already! 

Kids love the new place. They love the backyard, and we have two neighbors with little kids about their same age. Definitely beats the town home we were in, and it is nice to not be on as busy of street as our prior house was. However, I miss that at the other house, I could have 50 chickens, now I'm technically supposed to be capped at 6.


----------



## AmyLynn2374

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Haha. Oh, I know! Why change it when it resembles me so closely already!
> 
> Kids love the new place. They love the backyard, and we have two neighbors with little kids about their same age. Definitely beats the town home we were in, and it is nice to not be on as busy of street as our prior house was. However, I miss that at the other house, I could have 50 chickens, now I'm technically supposed to be capped at 6.


That sounds backwards? The town house you were in you could have 50 chickens and you move to a rural house and can only have 6?

@WVduckchick and anyone else that does call ducks. Jen Lamar from our hands on thread is trying to get in here, but her confirmation email isn't working. Her call has internally pipped for 24 hours and she wants to know when she should start helping?


----------



## WVduckchick

Found that you can go to "My Attachments" under your profile and find pics you've posted elsewhere.  Copy and paste the url somewhere else, but I can't figure out how to get to them from here to begin with.
Also see that we have more options for videos than just YouTube or Vimeo.  Yeah.


----------



## Pyxis

DwayneNLiz said:


> can do! lol



I appreciate it! If you could also check if they're pedigreed, that would be great! The ones I'm getting are not, which means I couldn't show until I was a few generations in and had my own pedigree on the offspring. So a pedigree would be beneficial.



AmyLynn2374 said:


> @WVduckchick and anyone else that does call ducks. Jen Lamar from our hands on thread is trying to get in here, but her confirmation email isn't working. Her call has internally pipped for 24 hours and she wants to know when she should start helping?



Now. She should put in a safety hole in the air cell.


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

Thanks Amy! I finally got it to work lol.. Hopefully someone can help me with this. Not sure how long to wait after internal pip for air hole? 24 hours or 48 hours? Its with calls...


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

OK doing it now


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

AmyLynn2374 said:


> That sounds backwards? The town house you were in you could have 50 chickens and you move to a rural house and can only have 6?
> 
> @WVduckchick and anyone else that does call ducks. Jen Lamar from our hands on thread is trying to get in here, but her confirmation email isn't working. Her call has internally pipped for 24 hours and she wants to know when she should start helping?



Sorry, that was confusing. We owned a house on a busy road but we could have 50 chickens. We sold that house last summer and moved into a town home while we decided what our next step was. We had to get rid of all of our chickens when we sold our house.  We just bought a new house (actually within a mile of our previous home) not on a busy street, but because of different zoning laws, we are now capped at 6 chickens.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

AmyLynn2374 said:


> That sounds backwards? The town house you were in you could have 50 chickens and you move to a rural house and can only have 6?
> 
> @WVduckchick and anyone else that does call ducks. Jen Lamar from our hands on thread is trying to get in here, but her confirmation email isn't working. Her call has internally pipped for 24 hours and she wants to know when she should start helping?


safety hole after 24 hours, as close to bill as possible, then after another 24hrs start assist
thats what @Ravyn  told me at least when i did them 
her conf email is probably spammed


----------



## WVduckchick

AmyLynn2374 said:


> That sounds backwards? The town house you were in you could have 50 chickens and you move to a rural house and can only have 6?
> 
> @WVduckchick and anyone else that does call ducks. Jen Lamar from our hands on thread is trying to get in here, but her confirmation email isn't working. Her call has internally pipped for 24 hours and she wants to know when she should start helping?



Ugh.  24 from an internal pip, she could probably go ahead with a safety hole and see what's going on.  But tell her to take it slow.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Jenniferlamar70 said:


> OK doing it now


 Hi!! see my response below



DwayneNLiz said:


> safety hole after 24 hours, as close to bill as possible, then after another 24hrs start assist
> thats what @Ravyn  told me at least when i did them
> her conf email is probably spammed


----------



## WVduckchick

DwayneNLiz said:


> safety hole after 24 hours, as close to bill as possible, then after another 24hrs start assist
> thats what @Ravyn  told me at least when i did them
> her conf email is probably spammed



Owe me a beer.... lol


----------



## DwayneNLiz

WVduckchick said:


> Owe me a beer.... lol


----------



## WVduckchick

I hate when it skips posts and I don't see them!!  

Glad you made it Jennifer.


----------



## Debs Flock

CTKen said:


> They seem to go hand in hand



For you at least.  



Lucysduck said:


> I was so excited to work today and my first appointment is an hour late... I literally rushed to get here on time and had so much to do before I even left with the ducks. And now I'm sitting here stewing..



    Not the best way to start off.  Sorry!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

WVduckchick said:


> I hate when it skips posts and I don't see them!!
> 
> Glad you made it Jennifer.


yeah, i just had a bunch too   wth


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

Ok I made a tiny screw sized safety hole in the top of the egg. The shell feels really fragile and cracked a bit but no bleeding. Baby is breathing heavily still and moving. Humidity at 70 percent.


----------



## CTKen

Debs Flock said:


> For you at least.


 yup - arms like Popeye


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Jenniferlamar70 said:


> Ok I made a tiny screw sized safety hole in the top of the egg. The shell feels really fragile and cracked a bit but no bleeding. Baby is breathing heavily still and moving. Humidity at 70 percent.


does it look like she is yawning? that is a good sign, means she is absorbing yolk 
but just so you know the safety hole should be near the bill


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

Oh geez made it at the top of the air cell. Should I make a second near the bill or just leave the one at the top. I was afraid to get to close but wasn't sure..


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

Also sorry if Im missing replies having trouble quoting etc.. Still figuring this out.


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

Also sorry if Im missing replies having trouble quoting etc.. Still figuring this out.


----------



## AmyLynn2374

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Sorry, that was confusing. We owned a house on a busy road but we could have 50 chickens. We sold that house last summer and moved into a town home while we decided what our next step was. We had to get rid of all of our chickens when we sold our house.  We just bought a new house (actually within a mile of our previous home) not on a busy street, but because of different zoning laws, we are now capped at 6 chickens.


Ohhhh. Well that sucks!


----------



## WVduckchick

CTKen said:


> yup - arms like Popeye



Both of them?


----------



## CTKen

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Haha. Oh, I know! Why change it when it resembles me so closely already!
> 
> Kids love the new place. They love the backyard, and we have two neighbors with little kids about their same age. Definitely beats the town home we were in, and it is nice to not be on as busy of street as our prior house was. However, I miss that at the other house, I could have 50 chickens, now I'm technically supposed to be capped at 6.


Just put the other 44 in ski masks - nobody will know


----------



## CTKen

WVduckchick said:


> Both of them?


Id be telling porkies if i claimed both were of equal girth


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Must be ambidextrous.


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

CTKen said:


> Id be telling porkies if i claimed both were of equal girth


Haha. Telling Porkies. That's a new one for me.

But I thought you always told porkies....


----------



## CTKen

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Must be ambidextrous.


Indeed, I'm a lefty


----------



## CTKen

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Haha. Telling Porkies. That's a new one for me.
> 
> But I thought you always told porkies....


Pork pies - rhyming slang for lies. I'd prefer to think i just talk BS - I'm good at that


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

CTKen said:


> Pork pies - rhyming slang for lies. I'd prefer to think i just talk BS - I'm good at that


Yeah. I had to google it.


----------



## Debs Flock

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Yeah. I had to google it.



Be careful Googling things said by Chris.  No telling what you'll end up with!


----------



## CTKen

Debs Flock said:


> Be careful Googling things said by Chris.  No telling what you'll end up with!


Nothing compared to Kathy's "dirty google" app


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Jenniferlamar70 said:


> Oh geez made it at the top of the air cell. Should I make a second near the bill or just leave the one at the top. I was afraid to get to close but wasn't sure..


i dunno, sorry, maybe @Ravyn will be here soon  
i would think it would be ok, but just keep an eye on it


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Debs Flock said:


> Be careful Googling things said by Chris.  No telling what you'll end up with!



I was pretty cautious. Especially because I am at work.


----------



## Debs Flock

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> I was pretty cautious. Especially because I am at work.



     Well, color me impressed!


----------



## CTKen

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> I was pretty cautious. Especially because I am at work.


 I'm not that bad, surely?


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

CTKen said:


> I'm not that bad, surely?


I enjoy your sense of humor and wit. But I have a couple IT people who like to be overly sensitive, so I was being cautious.


----------



## CTKen

Where's Chaos gone, I wonder...


----------



## CTKen

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> I enjoy your sense of humor and wit. But I have a couple IT people who like to be overly sensitive, so I was being cautious.


Very kind. Those kinda chaps are not renown for humour are they  A VPN works wonders - but not on a work computer, i guess


----------



## Sourland

The "epitome of elderly manhood" had returned.  Princess says, "We'll have to talk about that."  Is that a vote of confidence ?  Having your body shaved by a woman is sort of kinky, or am I just weird ?


----------



## WVduckchick

in one of the flower beds at my work.


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

I hate snakes. Blah.


----------



## CTKen

Sourland said:


> The "epitome of elderly manhood" had returned.  Princess says, "We'll have to talk about that."  Is that a vote of confidence ?  Having your body shaved by a woman is sort of kinky, or am I just weird ?


Possibly not. Shaving - dunno but DW  has someone do that kinda thing for her - just wish i could spectate  But of course you're weird- I can only assume that was a rhetorical question


----------



## Bunnylady

WVduckchick said:


> in one of the flower beds at my work.
> View attachment 32740



I'm hearing a snake saying "ow, ow, ow, ow, ow, ow" - that looks like a barberry he's crawling around in.


----------



## CTKen

WVduckchick said:


> in one of the flower beds at my work.
> View attachment 32740


no need for that kinda wildlife in anyone's bush


----------



## Ravyn

Jenniferlamar70 said:


> Oh geez made it at the top of the air cell. Should I make a second near the bill or just leave the one at the top. I was afraid to get to close but wasn't sure..




Just leave it, it's fine... as long as you have the safe hole there it should be ok... I prefer to go as close to the bill tip as possible cuz you can see them reaching for that fresh air...


----------



## Sourland

CTKen said:


> Possibly not. Shaving - dunno but DW  has someone do that kinda thing for her - just wish i could spectate  But of course you're weird- I can only assume that was a rhetorical question



Thank you.




Bunnylady said:


> I'm hearing a snake saying "ow, ow, ow, ow, ow, ow" - that looks like a barberry he's crawling around in.



Normal behavior ?


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> Just leave it, it's fine... as long as you have the safe hole there it should be ok...


If only such a concept existed


----------



## CTKen

Yeah, I know this is on its way -


----------



## Bunnylady

Sourland said:


> Normal behavior ?



What, hearing animals talk? Doesn't everybody?


----------



## WVduckchick

Bunnylady said:


> I'm hearing a snake saying "ow, ow, ow, ow, ow, ow" - that looks like a barberry he's crawling around in.



If only we weren't in city limits. 



CTKen said:


> no need for that kinda wildlife in anyone's bush



not sure I agree with your thought process here..


----------



## Debs Flock

CTKen said:


> Possibly not. Shaving - dunno but DW  has someone do that kinda thing for her - just wish i could spectate  But of course you're weird- I can only assume that was a rhetorical question







CTKen said:


> If only such a concept existed



Wouldn't want to disappoint you.


----------



## CTKen

WVduckchick said:


> not sure I agree with your thought process here..


Ok, I should have included the word "uninvited " - but then again, some peeps are more accommodating than others


----------



## CTKen

Debs Flock said:


> Wouldn't want to disappoint you.


 thank ya kindly


----------



## Ravyn

WVduckchick said:


> in one of the flower beds at my work.
> View attachment 32740




At least it's keeping its distance...


----------



## Debs Flock

CTKen said:


> Ok, I should have included the word "*uninvited* " - but then again, some peeps are more accommodating than others



Yes!!



CTKen said:


> thank ya kindly


----------



## Ol Grey Mare

Bunnylady said:


> What, hearing animals talk? Doesn't everybody?



Lol,  like the joke about "people think I'm crazy because I talk to my cat/dog/chicken/etc, but what am I supposed to do when they ask me a question,  ignore them? " .......that would be me


----------



## Debs Flock

Ol Grey Mare said:


> Lol,  like the joke about "people think I'm crazy because I talk to my cat/dog/chicken/etc, but what am I supposed to do when they ask me a question,  ignore them? " .......that would be me



Same here.  I can often tell when my ducks, cats, dogs are wondering about something.

"Mom, you got any treats?"
"Mom, how about a fresh pool?"
"Mom, you aren't going to be gone long, are you?"
etc.


----------



## CTKen

I just talk to myself


----------



## Debs Flock

CTKen said:


> I just talk to myself



Why not?  I bet you listen well...to yourself.


----------



## Ravyn

Ol Grey Mare said:


> Lol,  like the joke about "people think I'm crazy because I talk to my cat/dog/chicken/etc, but what am I supposed to do when they ask me a question,  ignore them? " .......that would be me





Debs Flock said:


> Same here.  I can often tell when my ducks, cats, dogs are wondering about something.
> 
> "Mom, you got any treats?"
> "Mom, how about a fresh pool?"
> "Mom, you aren't going to be gone long, are you?"
> etc.



Peg and I carry on full conversations... she has a lot to say for such a little duck...


----------



## CTKen

Debs Flock said:


> Why not?  I bet you listen well...to yourself.


And I make perfect sense


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> Peg and I carry on full conversations... she has a lot to say for such a little duck...


And I'm sure you punch above your weight, during those chats


----------



## Sourland

Bunnylady said:


> What, hearing animals talk? Doesn't everybody?



I do, but then again, I have shirts that talk to me.


----------



## Ol Grey Mare

CTKen said:


> I just talk to myself


Sometimes (often? ) that's the only intelligent conversation to be had


----------



## CTKen

Sourland said:


> I do, but then again, I have shirts that talk to me.


You're round the bend, good and proper, Sour


----------



## Ravyn

CTKen said:


> And I'm sure you punch above your weight, during those chats




You'd be amazed at the amount of yard gossip she manages to catch every day...


----------



## CTKen

Ol Grey Mare said:


> Sometimes (often? ) that's the only intelligent conversation to be had


I agree. I'm home alone most of the day so its kinda all day, every day


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> You'd be amazed at the amount of yard gossip she manages to catch every day...


----------



## Sourland

Ol Grey Mare said:


> Sometimes (often? ) that's the only intelligent conversation to be had



Oh, I come here for that.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

WVduckchick said:


> in one of the flower beds at my work.
> View attachment 32740


 he looks fun! 



Debs Flock said:


> Same here.  I can often tell when my ducks, cats, dogs are wondering about something.
> 
> "Mom, you got any treats?"
> "Mom, how about a fresh pool?"
> "Mom, you aren't going to be gone long, are you?"
> etc.



lol




 

"where you going? Can we come too??"


----------



## DwayneNLiz

@Pyxis  

these are the only two i still have from you, another frizzle was all white, and another was white with black on tail
and another white with black almost like it was a paint or splash
dont think i have pics of them


----------



## CTKen

Sourland said:


> Oh, I come here for that.


 don't we all ?


----------



## Pyxis

DwayneNLiz said:


> @Pyxis View attachment 32750 View attachment 32751
> 
> these are the only two i still have from you, another frizzle was all white, and another was white with black on tail
> and another white with black almost like it was a paint or splash
> dont think i have pics of them



Thanks! The rooster in my avatar would be their father. The second one looks really dark in the face, I wouldn't be surprised if it was part AC.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Pyxis said:


> Thanks! The rooster in my avatar would be their father. The second one looks really dark in the face, I wouldn't be surprised if it was part AC.


i think she might be! she is very pretty she is all black except for the red you can see on her feathers, all toes, skin, comb, etc


----------



## AmyLynn2374

WVduckchick said:


> If only we weren't in city limits.
> 
> 
> 
> not sure I agree with your thought process here..



I can think of a couple people I'd like to release a snake in their bush.


----------



## CTKen

AmyLynn2374 said:


> I can think of a couple people I'd like to release a snake in their bush.


----------



## CTKen

Goodnight, from this end


----------



## Sourland

AmyLynn2374 said:


> I can think of a couple people I'd like to release a snake in their bush.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

CTKen said:


> Goodnight, from this end


g'night chris!!


----------



## Pyxis

CTKen said:


> Goodnight, from this end



Sleep well!



DwayneNLiz said:


> i think she might be! she is very pretty she is all black except for the red you can see on her feathers, all toes, skin, comb, etc



I would wager her mother was an AC cull  What color eggs do they lay, if they're laying? Leo is supposed to be an OE so I'm wondering what color his daughters are laying.


----------



## Debs Flock

Sourland said:


> I do, but then again, I have shirts that talk to me.



and sheets named Spook.



Sourland said:


> Oh, I come here for that.



You come here for intelligent conversation!??  



AmyLynn2374 said:


> I can think of a couple people I'd like to release a snake in their bush.





G'night Chris!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Pyxis said:


> Sleep well!
> 
> 
> 
> I would wager her mother was an AC cull  What color eggs do they lay, if they're laying? Leo is supposed to be an OE so I'm wondering what color his daughters are laying.


 cant say 100% but i think it is a greener olive tone, unless she isnt laying, i have 3 that lay greener eggs (green, blue green and olive green)


----------



## Ravyn

Wow... was going to mention something, but after AmyL's post I thought better of it!


----------



## Debs Flock

Ravyn said:


> Wow... was going to mention something, but after AmyL's post I thought better of it!



About releasing snakes??


----------



## Ravyn

Debs Flock said:


> About releasing snakes??




No, it had to do with navigating this site with a touch screen...


----------



## Ol Grey Mare

Ravyn said:


> No, it had to do with navigating this site with a touch screen...


----------



## Debs Flock

Ravyn said:


> No, it had to do with navigating this site with a touch screen...



I feel the need to give you one of these...


----------



## Debs Flock

OGM...where you been?  I like having you around!


----------



## Ravyn

Just be careful what you touch around here..


----------



## Ol Grey Mare

Debs Flock said:


> OGM...where you been?  I like having you around!



It's good to be back - I've been around here and there (I get so busy answering question posts I end up not having time to do the social side of things), and very busy offline, but the whole conversion presented a good opportunity to slink back into the pond..........


----------



## Debs Flock

Ravyn said:


> Just be careful what you touch around here..



Always!  



Ol Grey Mare said:


> It's good to be back - I've been around here and there (I get so busy answering question posts I end up not having time to do the social side of things), and very busy offline, but the whole conversion presented a good opportunity to slink back into the pond..........



   Hope all is well with you.  Glad you slinked  (or would that be slunk?) back.


----------



## Ravyn

Proud mama... Cuteness has all of hers that have hatched so far AND Brooke's, lol...


----------



## Sourland

Ol Grey Mare said:


> It's good to be back - I've been around here and there (I get so busy answering question posts I end up not having time to do the social side of things), and very busy offline, but the whole conversion presented a good opportunity to slink back into the pond..........



Only the python slinks into the Pond, or is that slithers.  You just march right in and grab a lily pad.  Sorry for the elephant damage.


----------



## Debs Flock

Ravyn said:


> View attachment 32755
> 
> Proud mama... Cuteness has all of hers that have hatched so far AND Brooke's, lol...



Aw...finally some cute ones!!


----------



## Blooie

Debs Flock said:


> Always!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all is well with you.  Glad you slinked  (or would that be slunk?) back.



Um, remembering that I am a professional writer, allow me to offer the correct word - slankeded.  You're welcome.


----------



## Debs Flock

Blooie said:


> Um, remembering that I am a professional writer, allow me to offer the correct word - slankeded.  You're welcome.



   Whew, thanks!  It's a relief to know the correct word.


----------



## Ravyn

Debs Flock said:


> Aw...finally some cute ones!!




I know, right??? Sheeesh!! Only took a few hundred or so... give or take a couple, lol...


----------



## Debs Flock

Ravyn said:


> I know, right??? Sheeesh!! Only took a few hundred or so... give or take a couple, lol...



I was beginning to worry.


----------



## Sourland

Debs Flock said:


> About releasing snakes??



Some people train their snakes with flutes.


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Sourland said:


> Some people train their snakes with flutes.


Speaking from experience?


----------



## Pyxis

I have been informed that I am keeping one of the goslings I hatched. He's the one I've been keeping in with the Calls. He has apparently been named Godzilla and my mother is too attached to him for him to be sold. I guess I'll keep him with the Calls and they can have a guard goose.

Now the trouble is I promised a pair of geese to someone at the end of this month. I guess what I do is hope that Sand Hill actually ships my birds on the 16th and hope that I get more than more male and I can sell one of those instead.


----------



## WVduckchick

AmyLynn2374 said:


> I can think of a couple people I'd like to release a snake in their bush.



 Hmmmm, wonder who?




Ravyn said:


> Wow... was going to mention something, but after AmyL's post I thought better of it!



aww c'mon.....



Debs Flock said:


> OGM...where you been?  I like having you around!



x2! Missed you OGM, glad to see you stinker back in. 



Ravyn said:


> View attachment 32755
> 
> Proud mama... Cuteness has all of hers that have hatched so far AND Brooke's, lol...



wish I had some cute ones!


----------



## FridayYet

So I have 2 chicks under my broody One yesterday, one today. Pulled the cracked egg and it had quit, looks like right before pipping.  So the last egg I can't really see through.  How long should I leave it?  I'm worried she'll just keep sitting there and ignore the chicks.


----------



## FridayYet

'Lings are totally adorable Ravyn!


----------



## Ravyn

FridayYet said:


> So I have 2 chicks under my broody One yesterday, one today. Pulled the cracked egg and it had quit, looks like right before pipping.  So the last egg I can't really see through.  How long should I leave it?  I'm worried she'll just keep sitting there and ignore the chicks.



Personally, I'd pull it tomorrow if it doesn't hatch... you could pop the air cell and look before tossing, if hou want...



FridayYet said:


> 'Lings are totally adorable Ravyn!



Thanks! These are the ones I've been waiting for!


----------



## WVduckchick

FridayYet said:


> So I have 2 chicks under my broody One yesterday, one today. Pulled the cracked egg and it had quit, looks like right before pipping.  So the last egg I can't really see through.  How long should I leave it?  I'm worried she'll just keep sitting there and ignore the chicks.



I'd give her till tomorrow too, she'll probably get up if it isn't going to hatch. And if she doesn't, the little ones will be ok for a day or so. She won't ignore them, they will just stay up under her most of the time.


----------



## FridayYet

Ravyn said:


> Personally, I'd pull it tomorrow if it doesn't hatch... you could pop the air cell and look before tossing, if hou want...
> 
> Thanks! These are the ones I've been waiting for!





WVduckchick said:


> I'd give her till tomorrow too, she'll probably get up if it isn't going to hatch. And if she doesn't, the little ones will be ok for a day or so. She won't ignore them, they will just stay up under her most of the time.



Thanks guys.  Had a feeling something wasn't right so I took the egg.

I was trying to figure out why I couldn't see an air cell, so I opened it and the shell was 100% full of chick, DIS.  Looks like it got too big for the shell.  Right position, yolk sac about the size of a quarter, but absolutely no space left in the shell.


----------



## FridayYet

Funny, but it was the two eggs from my old ladies that didn't hatch at the end. (They are 4) Wonder if that had anything to do with it. The 2 eggs from the halfloffs - either Joan and/or Reba, hatched just fine.


----------



## WVduckchick

FridayYet said:


> Thanks guys.  Had a feeling something wasn't right so I took the egg.
> 
> I was trying to figure out why I couldn't see an air cell, so I opened it and the shell was 100% full of chick, DIS.  Looks like it got too big for the shell.  Right position, yolk sac about the size of a quarter, but absolutely no space left in the shell.





FridayYet said:


> Funny, but it was the two eggs from my old ladies that didn't hatch at the end. (They are 4) Wonder if that had anything to do with it. The 2 eggs from the halfloffs - either Joan and/or Reba, hatched just fine.



bummer. Sorry.  
interesting on the older hens. I don't have any that old, and haven't read anything of that nature, but I guess it's possible?


----------



## AmyLynn2374

Ravyn said:


> Just be careful what you touch around here..


Lol
You guys have bad minds! I was going to defend myself and say, I literally mean, I'd like to stick a snake in a couple people's pants, but realized that doesn't sound any better! So, I'll just take my lumps and    Lol



Blooie said:


> Um, remembering that I am a professional writer, allow me to offer the correct word - slankeded.  You're welcome.


Blooie! Did you see my latest hatch? They are gorgeous! Once byc is back up I'll post the pics. I have individual pics of all of them! Lol How are your new ones doing?


----------



## AmyLynn2374

WVduckchick said:


> Hmmmm, wonder who?


Lol


----------



## Dozclan12

misfitmorgan said:


> Several of us did collective  all the BYC peoples......but if you felt left out




Aww, I'm just seeing this!  Thank you!


----------



## FridayYet

You've been away too long, Amy.  Things get quite twisted here occasionally, um  frequently, well to be honest, all the time.


----------



## Dozclan12

Ok, I see where the crazy fun is.  The Duck Pond it is.


----------



## AmyLynn2374

FridayYet said:


> You've been away too long, Amy.  Things get quite twisted here occasionally, um  frequently, well to be honest, all the time.


Lol. I remember those days....lol and a few warnings....lol


----------



## Ravyn

FridayYet said:


> You've been away too long, Amy.  Things get quite twisted here occasionally, um  frequently, well to be honest, all the time.




'Get'??? My dear, they never untwist...


----------



## Littlelakephil

Well.... Another busy day in the books....I had two big trailers of scrap steel hauled outta her today.... It made a dent.
Got the boat all set up fit the big lake.
Not it's time to settle in for a night of baseball.... Hire was it today I don't have time to read back..... Anything big happen?


----------



## WVduckchick

FridayYet said:


> You've been away too long, Amy.  Things get quite twisted here occasionally, um  frequently, well to be honest, all the time.



Definitely a short train ride. 



Dozclan12 said:


> Ok, I see where the crazy fun is.  The Duck Pond it is.



  see what you've been missing?


----------



## Littlelakephil

Mmmmmm
Chocolate chocolate chip cookies baked then myself......


----------



## Sourland

Dozclan12 said:


> Ok, I see where the crazy fun is.  The Duck Pond it is.



This is the most normal that I know.


----------



## Littlelakephil

ready to go fishing......yay!!!!


----------



## Littlelakephil

Sourland said:


> This is the most normal that I know.


Yup you gotta believe it


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## Dan26552

Littlelakephil said:


> View attachment 32826 ready to go fishing......yay!!!!




Can I come?!


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Littlelakephil said:


> View attachment 32826 ready to go fishing......yay!!!!



When should I be there and what are we targeting?


----------



## Littlelakephil

Dan quit groping that chick......


----------



## Dan26552

Littlelakephil said:


> Dan quit gripping that chick......


----------



## Littlelakephil

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> When should I be there and what are we targeting?


Kings..... King salmon next week.


----------



## Littlelakephil

Dan26552 said:


>


How's the garden Dan?


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Littlelakephil said:


> Kings..... King salmon next week.



I hope you knock em dead. I got the green light from my wife to schedule a trip out of Oregon targeting coho salmon in August on our anniversary trip. I'm not sure yet if she really meant it.


----------



## Dan26552

Littlelakephil said:


> How's the garden Dan?




Going good, going good! I've got peanuts, corn, okra, summer squash, winter squash, peppers, eggplants, sweet potatoes, garlic, potatoes, pink eye purple hull peas, cucumbers and lots and lots of tomatoes. As well as flowers and herbs.


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Got the roof on my coop. Now just need to pick up a door latch and these little poop factories will be evicted tomorrow!


----------



## Littlelakephil

Dan26552 said:


> Can I come?!



Drive up......


MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> I hope you knock em dead. I got the green light from my wife to schedule a trip out of Oregon targeting coho salmon in August on our anniversary trip. I'm not sure yet if she really meant it.


Hope she did.... I'd love to try the West coast steelhead runs myself.


----------



## Littlelakephil

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Got the roof on my coop. Now just need to pick up a door latch and these little poop factories will be evicted tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 32835 View attachment 32834


Nice job.....


----------



## Dan26552

Littlelakephil said:


> Drive up......
> 
> Hope she did.... I'd love to try the West coast steelhead runs myself.




Darn, I can't drive.


----------



## Littlelakephil

My tomatoes are still tiny.... It's been too cold still.... But warmer weather is in the forecast.....I see some 70s next week


----------



## Littlelakephil

Dan26552 said:


> Darn, I can't drive.


Hitch hike..... Just show some leg.


----------



## Littlelakephil

Yup Dan your garden looks good.... I'm jelious


----------



## Dan26552

Littlelakephil said:


> My tomatoes are still tiny.... It's been too cold still.... But warmer weather is in the forecast.....I see some 70s next week


Ah. I hope it warms up for you. 


Littlelakephil said:


> Hitch hike..... Just show some leg.


Ok.  


Littlelakephil said:


> Yup Dan your garden looks good.... I'm jelious



Thanks


----------



## Littlelakephil

Well darn...I musta chased every one away.....


----------



## Dan26552

I'm still here.


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

I'm back. Been trying to get my girls to go to sleep. Gah!


----------



## CTKen

Littlelakephil said:


> Well darn...I musta chased every one away.....


It's Dan's avatar that's done it! 

Good morning, from this end


----------



## Pyxis

In case anyone is wondering how my mother came to name Godzilla, here he is next to some of the same age (actually a few days older) Calls.






Needless to say he and the larger Calls will be getting kicked out to the Great Outdoors this weekend. Time for more space! And also they stink


----------



## CTKen

Pyxis said:


> In case anyone is wondering how my mother came to name Godzilla, here he is next to some of the same age (actually a few days older) Calls.
> 
> View attachment 32838
> 
> View attachment 32838
> 
> Needless to say he and the larger Calls will be getting kicked out to the Great Outdoors this weekend. Time for more space! And also they stink


That's crazy  For sure, his name makes sense!


----------



## Littlelakephil

Morning Chris.......


----------



## Littlelakephil

Heck in an hour it'll be morning here too


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

CTKen said:


> It's Dan's avatar that's done it!
> 
> Good morning, from this end



Morning. Dan's avatar too closely reminds me of what one of my ex girlfriends looks like now... time has not treated her well...


----------



## CTKen

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Morning. Dan's avatar too closely reminds me of what one of my ex girlfriends looks like now... time has not treated her well...


----------



## AmyLynn2374

Pyxis said:


> In case anyone is wondering how my mother came to name Godzilla, here he is next to some of the same age (actually a few days older) Calls.
> 
> View attachment 32838
> 
> View attachment 32838
> 
> Needless to say he and the larger Calls will be getting kicked out to the Great Outdoors this weekend. Time for more space! And also they stink


Oh my! Lol quite a difference.


----------



## Hipshot

eggbert420 said:


> How does everyone like this format?


 Lots of getting used to for sure.  I kinda liked knowing who was lurking . I think that I'll find good stuff here on the BYH . Just been really working a lot to finish a job and with chickens. The Asian have really made goat sells boom and I'm thinking about getting a herd of goats . I know the main milk breeds but there are a lot of different breeds I know nothing about .  I hope to learn more here .


CTKen said:


> K, just saw your post on another thread. Very well said. I didn't want to say anything over there for fear of adding fuel to the fire. We've re-created our former threads here, and generally only hang out here. Not sure that anyone needs to waste their time reading a thread such as this, the cafe etc if they have no interest in it  I certainly don't read other social threads, cos I don't hang out there.
> 
> Seems the BYC deluge was not such a good suggestion by Nifty after all


 You have to keep in mind this is a public forum .anyone who joins has a right to post . Nifty was right to make the suggestion . gives us a head start on what's coming . Also I knew nothing of this web site . There are always those of us who are a bit more loquacious than others . See I know some big words  When someone tells me to make myself to home I do just that .Don't say drop by if you don't mean it to me cause I will . I intend to check this place out as time allows . I really liked the line you never know what they might say you don't think they were talking about us do you. Don't worry guys I'll keep my cloths on .


----------



## Hipshot

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Morning. Dan's avatar too closely reminds me of what one of my ex girlfriends looks like now... time has not treated her well...


 You do realize that's Little Dans prom date don't you


----------



## CTKen

Hipshot said:


> Lots of getting used to for sure.  I kinda liked knowing who was lurking . I think that I'll find good stuff here on the BYH . Just been really working a lot to finish a job and with chickens. The Asian have really made goat sells boom and I'm thinking about getting a herd of goats . I know the main milk breeds but there are a lot of different breeds I know nothing about .  I hope to learn more here .
> You have to keep in mind this is a public forum .anyone who joins has a right to post . Nifty was right to make the suggestion . gives us a head start on what's coming . Also I knew nothing of this web site . There are always those of us who are a bit more loquacious than others . See I know some big words  When someone tells me to make myself to home I do just that .Don't say drop by if you don't mean it to me cause I will . I intend to check this place out as time allows . I really liked the line you never know what they might say you don't think they were talking about us do you. Don't worry guys I'll keep my cloths on .


 Good for you on the goat front! If we ever do move out of town, I'll be back here for sure as I'd like to venture into other livestock. 

Wow, that is a big word - you go to the top of the class for that one  Dunno what all the fuss has been about to be honest  Anyway, most of us will hopefully be gone by Saturday and BYH can return to its tranquility.


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Hipshot said:


> You do realize that's Little Dans prom date don't you



Well now I feel terrible...Dan my condolences congratulations!


----------



## CTKen

Hipshot said:


> You do realize that's Little Dans prom date don't you


 Poor Dan - not really - it was his fault for posting about have desires about that visiting boar


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Hipshot said:


> Lots of getting used to for sure.  I kinda liked knowing who was lurking . I think that I'll find good stuff here on the BYH . Just been really working a lot to finish a job and with chickens. The Asian have really made goat sells boom and I'm thinking about getting a herd of goats . I know the main milk breeds but there are a lot of different breeds I know nothing about .  I hope to learn more here .
> You have to keep in mind this is a public forum .anyone who joins has a right to post . Nifty was right to make the suggestion . gives us a head start on what's coming . Also I knew nothing of this web site . There are always those of us who are a bit more loquacious than others . See I know some big words  When someone tells me to make myself to home I do just that .Don't say drop by if you don't mean it to me cause I will . I intend to check this place out as time allows . I really liked the line you never know what they might say you don't think they were talking about us do you. Don't worry guys I'll keep my cloths on .



I think having a few goats could be fun someday. The Hispanic population creates a pretty solid demand for them out here.


----------



## CTKen

Goat is certainly popular in this continent. I guess it's cos its small, compared to a cow, so can be butchered and eaten / sold quickly - important when most places don't have refrigerators (or electricity, for that matter).


----------



## Hipshot

CTKen said:


> Good for you on the goat front! If we ever do move out of town, I'll be back here for sure as I'd like to venture into other livestock.
> 
> Wow, that is a big word - you go to the top of the class for that one  Dunno what all the fuss has been about to be honest  Anyway, most of us will hopefully be gone by Saturday and BYH can return to its tranquility.


Well I'm staying . Horse broke a leg riding in and I ain't walking  and I don't think I've aggravated enough goat herders yet . I'll just have to do it tomorrow though need my beauty sleep won't help but I need it


----------



## Ravyn

Well, shoot... thought the Pond went quiet... my alerts stopped working... :/


----------



## CTKen

Hipshot said:


> Well I'm staying . Horse broke a leg riding in and I ain't walking  and I don't think I've aggravated enough goat herders yet . I'll just have to do it tomorrow though need my beauty sleep won't help but I need it


Goodnight, K


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

We are an exciting group.


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> Well, shoot... thought the Pond went quiet... my alerts stopped working... :/


 The alert system ain't as good as BYC was. You can on a thread, see a new message and then refresh and it tells you there's a new message - no there ain't! 

Only another couple of days and then we can whinge about the new BYC's shortcomings


----------



## Ravyn

CTKen said:


> The alert system ain't as good as BYC was. You can on a thread, see a new message and then refresh and it tells you there's a new message - no there ain't!
> 
> Only another couple of days and then we can whinge about the new BYC's shortcomings




Considering I wasn't getting almost any of my notifs on the old BYC before, I disagree... or did... the alerts here started off great, very fast and popped right up... then it just went dead on me...


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> Considering I wasn't getting almost any of my notifs on the old BYC before, I disagree... or did... the alerts here started off great, very fast and popped right up... then it just went dead on me...


Yeah, but I'm sure you used to get a million of 'em, so it was just Nifty, looking out for ya


----------



## CTKen

Last post by Nifty - this is what we'll be looking like - https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...es-discussion-thread.35849/page-2#post-497159


----------



## Ravyn

CTKen said:


> Yeah, but I'm sure you used to get a million of 'em, so it was just Nifty, looking out for ya




Nah, not that many... annoying part was I'd get the ones I didn't care about and not the ones I needed to get...


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> Nah, not that many... annoying part was I'd get the ones I didn't care about and not the ones I needed to get...


Typical, eh?


----------



## Ravyn

CTKen said:


> Last post by Nifty - this is what we'll be looking like - https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...es-discussion-thread.35849/page-2#post-497159



Wonder what it will look lime for me? Mobile never looks like desktop, lol...

Heck, I wouldn't recognize what it looked like from desktop last week!


----------



## Dozclan12

Ok, how do I start a new thread?


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> Wonder what it will look lime for me? Mobile never looks like desktop, lol...
> 
> Heck, I wouldn't recognize what it looked like from desktop last week!


I recall Nifty saying that most of BYCers use mobiles, so lets hope the mobile app is a good one, and not one that iPhones keep saying will slow the phone down, cos it needs updating 

I can't abide using my mobile to type anything - my little fingers are too fat to hit the correct letters


----------



## CTKen

Dozclan12 said:


> Ok, how do I start a new thread?


Go to your forum of choice - "start a new thread" is top right hand of page (on a PC, at least - dunno about phones) - its the same (guess it would be since its not an app )


----------



## Dozclan12

I am on a pc.  Will look again..it's probably staring me right in my face...or, I'm staring at it right in the face.  :/


----------



## CTKen

Dozclan12 said:


> I am on a pc.  Will look again..it's probably staring me right in my face...or, I'm staring at it right in the face.  :/


A the top theres a box in darker brown - says "forum" on the left - go along and it says "start a new thread". I can take a  screen shot and post if you are still struggling - just let me know


----------



## Dozclan12

Yeah, ha ha..staring me right in the face, now, which one to chose from.  
Thank you CT!


----------



## CTKen

Dozclan12 said:


> Yeah, ha ha..staring me right in the face, now, which one to chose from.
> Thank you CT!


You're most welcome


----------



## Ravyn

CTKen said:


> I recall Nifty saying that most of BYCers use mobiles, so lets hope the mobile app is a good one, and not one that iPhones keep saying will slow the phone down, cos it needs updating
> 
> I can't abide using my mobile to type anything - my little fingers are too fat to hit the correct letters



There won't be an app, least not for a while... will have to strictly use mobile through phone browser...



CTKen said:


> You're most welcome



See??? You help others too!!


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> There won't be an app, least not for a while... will have to strictly use mobile through phone browser...
> 
> 
> 
> See??? You help others too!!


 

But yeah - guess they gotta iron out BYC and sort any glitches before going ahead and developing an app


----------



## Ravyn

CTKen said:


> But yeah - guess they gotta iron out BYC and sort any glitches before going ahead and developing an app




Better put that away! I meant that... that's not stuff I know, and you do... so there! 

Yeah... and think he said something about that platform not having supported an app before too... but ???


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> Better put that away! I meant that... that's not stuff I know, and you do... so there!



Actually, I didn't - I just looked so back at yer


----------



## CTKen

I can't remember that last time I created a post on BYC - there's no need with the collective experience of everyone on the pond


----------



## eggbert420

BYH gets boring at night. I guess nobody talks about goats at night. Chicken keepers ask questions all night long on BYC.


----------



## Ravyn

But you looked... 

I've only ever created 1 thread on BYC... my intro one, lol...


----------



## CTKen

eggbert420 said:


> BYH gets boring at night. I guess nobody talks about goats at night. Chicken keepers ask questions all night long on BYC.


questions are few and far between on this thread and some peeps here also keep goats


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> But you looked...
> 
> I've only ever created 1 thread on BYC... my intro one, lol...


Seriously? that's crazy


----------



## Jessimom

Hi all, ADORABLE duckies Rayvn!!!  Great coop build ????  My quotes didn't work.  

My chicks were busy today, I'm up to 11 polish, 4 lav orps and 2 Maran.  The Marans are pipping like crazy, but slowly hatching.  They were in a different bator the first 18 days and I think it's running colder than I thought.  This Brinsea is off by over 2 degrees.  It's set for 102 but my calibrated thermo says 99.8. 

For the photos.  I've tried the mountain photo at the top, I don't have a URL for my photos, they are on my c drive.  For the upload file it uploads until it gets to 95%, then says it can't upload my files.  I've made them smaller, they still don't work.  I have some ADORABLE Polish photos, and I can't post them......


----------



## eggbert420

I don't keep goats. I was just saying this place is slow at night. On BYC you could answer 50 questions a hour if you felt like it. Any time day or night.


----------



## CTKen

Jessimom said:


> Hi all, ADORABLE duckies Rayvn!!!  Great coop build ????  My quotes didn't work.
> 
> My chicks were busy today, I'm up to 11 polish, 4 lav orps and 2 Maran.  The Marans are pipping like crazy, but slowly hatching.  They were in a different bator the first 18 days and I think it's running colder than I thought.  This Brinsea is off by over 2 degrees.  It's set for 102 but my calibrated thermo says 99.8.
> 
> For the photos.  I've tried the mountain photo at the top, I don't have a URL for my photos, they are on my c drive.  For the upload file it uploads until it gets to 95%, then says it can't upload my files.  I've made them smaller, they still don't work.  I have some ADORABLE Polish photos, and I can't post them......


Have you tried dragging and dropping your photos? Not sure if copy / paste works on a phone. I know that Nifty posted a video on how to upload pics.


----------



## Ravyn

CTKen said:


> Seriously? that's crazy




'Tis truth... Deb even made my Duckumentary pic thread for me... now I know how to create them on mobile, but have no need to... what would I make a thread for? My home is the Pond...


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> 'Tis truth... Deb even made my Duckumentary pic thread for me... now I know how to create them on mobile, but have no need to... what would I make a thread for? My home is the Pond...


Well said, and i feel the same


----------



## Ravyn

Jessimom said:


> Hi all, ADORABLE duckies Rayvn!!!  Great coop build ????  My quotes didn't work.
> 
> My chicks were busy today, I'm up to 11 polish, 4 lav orps and 2 Maran.  The Marans are pipping like crazy, but slowly hatching.  They were in a different bator the first 18 days and I think it's running colder than I thought.  This Brinsea is off by over 2 degrees.  It's set for 102 but my calibrated thermo says 99.8.
> 
> For the photos.  I've tried the mountain photo at the top, I don't have a URL for my photos, they are on my c drive.  For the upload file it uploads until it gets to 95%, then says it can't upload my files.  I've made them smaller, they still don't work.  I have some ADORABLE Polish photos, and I can't post them......




Thanks, hon... and it was Mike Baxter (aka frmboy) who built his new coop... it was lovely, wasn't it?

Definitely different navigating on here for sure...

Congrats on all the chickies... hope you get your bator sorted...


----------



## AmyPaperlady

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> I hope you knock em dead. I got the green light from my wife to schedule a trip out of Oregon targeting coho salmon in August on our anniversary trip. I'm not sure yet if she really meant it.



Does your anniversary trip overlap with the eclipse on August 21?



Ravyn said:


> Considering I wasn't getting almost any of my notifs on the old BYC before, I disagree... or did... the alerts here started off great, very fast and popped right up... then it just went dead on me...



You broke it!


----------



## CTKen

[QUOTE="AmyPaperlady, post: 497254, member: 16180"



You broke it![/QUOTE] Rav usually just sticks to breaking herself


----------



## Ravyn

Thanks, guys... love ya too! 

'Net is giving me fits, and though I enjoy the peace and quiet on this forum, I am dragging my butt to sleep...


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> Thanks, guys... love ya too!
> 
> 'Net is giving me fits, and though I enjoy the peace and quiet on this forum, I am dragging my butt to sleep...


Sleep well, my friend


----------



## Jessimom

Ravyn said:


> Thanks, guys... love ya too!
> 
> 'Net is giving me fits, and though I enjoy the peace and quiet on this forum, I am dragging my butt to sleep...



Good night Ravyn!!!


----------



## CTKen

Jessimom said:


> Hi all, ADORABLE duckies Rayvn!!!  Great coop build ????  My quotes didn't work.
> 
> My chicks were busy today, I'm up to 11 polish, 4 lav orps and 2 Maran.  The Marans are pipping like crazy, but slowly hatching.  They were in a different bator the first 18 days and I think it's running colder than I thought.  This Brinsea is off by over 2 degrees.  It's set for 102 but my calibrated thermo says 99.8.
> 
> For the photos.  I've tried the mountain photo at the top, I don't have a URL for my photos, they are on my c drive.  For the upload file it uploads until it gets to 95%, then says it can't upload my files.  I've made them smaller, they still don't work.  I have some ADORABLE Polish photos, and I can't post them......



Found the link - https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/how-to-post-pictures-on-byh.35901/


----------



## Littlelakephil

Ravyn said:


> Considering I wasn't getting almost any of my notifs on the old BYC before, I disagree... or did... the alerts here started off great, very fast and popped right up... then it just went dead on me...


I never got them at all.


----------



## Littlelakephil

Another sleepless night.... Lungs went to hell soon as I laid down again.
I'm betting them dogs are dragging something in I'm allergic to.


----------



## Littlelakephil

Jessimom said:


> Hi all, ADORABLE duckies Rayvn!!!  Great coop build ????  My quotes didn't work.
> 
> My chicks were busy today, I'm up to 11 polish, 4 lav orps and 2 Maran.  The Marans are pipping like crazy, but slowly hatching.  They were in a different bator the first 18 days and I think it's running colder than I thought.  This Brinsea is off by over 2 degrees.  It's set for 102 but my calibrated thermo says 99.8.
> 
> For the photos.  I've tried the mountain photo at the top, I don't have a URL for my photos, they are on my c drive.  For the upload file it uploads until it gets to 95%, then says it can't upload my files.  I've made them smaller, they still don't work.  I have some ADORABLE Polish photos, and I can't post them......


I've had to take screen shots of my photos to get them to go through


----------



## Littlelakephil

AmyPaperlady said:


> Does your anniversary trip overlap with the eclipse on August 21?
> 
> 
> 
> You broke it!


I've got the eclipse written down as the 17th I was gonna try and get somewhere to see it
I was wrong..... Dang how did I get it wrong.
Glad you mentioned it


----------



## Littlelakephil

Well guess I'll just sit here and read....


----------



## perchie.girl

CTKen said:


> Good night, PG
> 
> BTW: Hipshot is K, MikeBaxter is farm boy ... and Turtle rock farm is Banty


Oh thank you ....  I think I am going to spend quite a bit of time saying.... "Who are you".... lol


----------



## Littlelakephil

Hi perchie.girl.


----------



## perchie.girl

Littlelakephil said:


> Hi perchie.girl.


 Made another...  I have to download pix


----------



## CTKen

Good morning, good people


----------



## Sourland

Kersplash, strokin' off to my battered lily pad.  Good morning, Pond Scum.  We have to install a heater in this pond.  I went home for a bit and had a new PM from Wisher.  That function still works over there ?


----------



## CTKen

Sourland said:


> Kersplash, strokin' off to my battered lily pad.  Good morning, Pond Scum.  We have to install a heater in this pond.  I went home for a bit and had a new PM from Wisher.  That function still works over there ?



Good morning, Sour. Yeppers - they're called "conversations", apparently. Hope you are enjoying your coffee


----------



## FridayYet

Good morning Pond.


----------



## WVduckchick

Sourland said:


> Kersplash, strokin' off to my battered lily pad.  Good morning, Pond Scum.  We have to install a heater in this pond.  I went home for a bit and had a new PM from Wisher.  That function still works over there ?



It works at the moment, but anything posted or pm'd after the transition time will not be there after we go back live.


----------



## Sourland

WVduckchick said:


> It works at the moment, but anything posted or pm'd after the transition time will not be there after we go back live.



Like writing with vanishing ink.  If we are real bad and get points, will they disappear too ?


----------



## Dan26552

Ravyn said:


> Well, shoot... thought the Pond went quiet... my alerts stopped working... :/





Ravyn said:


> Considering I wasn't getting almost any of my notifs on the old BYC before, I disagree... or did... the alerts here started off great, very fast and popped right up... then it just went dead on me...



Same here, haven't gotten a notify for this thread in over ten pages.


----------



## FridayYet

Sounds like quite the opportunity for secret messages.


----------



## WVduckchick

Sourland said:


> Like writing with vanishing ink.  If we are real bad and get points, will they disappear too ?



exactly! Go be your bad self. There's one thread open too. 




Dan26552 said:


> Same here, haven't gotten a notify for this thread in over ten pages.



maybe we breakeded it.


----------



## CTKen

Dan26552 said:


> Same here, haven't gotten a notify for this thread in over ten pages.


We just all blocked you, Dan


----------



## Dan26552

Granny had 7 kits.


----------



## Dan26552

WVduckchick said:


> exactly! Go be your bad self. There's one thread open too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe we breakeded it.


Lol. 


CTKen said:


> We just all blocked you, Dan


----------



## CTKen

Dan26552 said:


> Granny had 7 kits.
> 
> View attachment 32897
> 
> View attachment 32909


How many wabbits you got now, Dan?


----------



## Sourland

WVduckchick said:


> exactly! Go be your bad self. There's one thread open too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe we breakeded it.



What's the thread ?


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

Hey all I'm back, its almost been 48 hours since my call duckling has internally pipped. Thanks god I made the safety hole yesterday. Should I go ahead and make the external pip for it today? I honestly don't think its going to hatch by itself. I've had to make a safety hole for the 2nd egg now and the 3 hasn't internally pipped yet but looks like it may be shrink wrapped.


----------



## WVduckchick

Jenniferlamar70 said:


> Hey all I'm back, its almost been 48 hours since my call duckling has internally pipped. Thanks god I made the safety hole yesterday. Should I go ahead and make the external pip for it today? I honestly don't think its going to hatch by itself. I've had to make a safety hole for the 2nd egg now and the 3 hasn't internally pipped yet but looks like it may be shrink wrapped.



Yes, open up the entire air cell end... carefully.... make sure the bill is free, then observe for a bit.  If he's still "yawning", he's still absorbing.


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

WVduckchick said:


> Yes, open up the entire air cell end... carefully.... make sure the bill is free, then observe for a bit.  If he's still "yawning", he's still absorbing.


Ok will do. Thanks so much


----------



## Dan26552

CTKen said:


> How many wabbits you got now, Dan?




Let's see, there were 19 kits before Granny's so 26 kits now and the 10 breeders so 36. Three dozen.


----------



## Debs Flock

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Got the roof on my coop. Now just need to pick up a door latch and these little poop factories will be evicted tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 32835 View attachment 32834



Wow, I'm impressed!  Gorgeous coop!!



Pyxis said:


> In case anyone is wondering how my mother came to name Godzilla, here he is next to some of the same age (actually a few days older) Calls.
> 
> 
> View attachment 32838
> 
> View attachment 32838
> 
> Needless to say he and the larger Calls will be getting kicked out to the Great Outdoors this weekend. Time for more space! And also they stink


  Wow!  I wonder if the goose is wondering why all his friends are so small.




MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Morning. Dan's avatar too closely reminds me of what one of my ex girlfriends looks like now... time has not treated her well...







Hipshot said:


> Lots of getting used to for sure.  I kinda liked knowing who was lurking . I think that I'll find good stuff here on the BYH . Just been really working a lot to finish a job and with chickens. The Asian have really made goat sells boom and I'm thinking about getting a herd of goats . I know the main milk breeds but there are a lot of different breeds I know nothing about .  I hope to learn more here .
> You have to keep in mind this is a public forum .anyone who joins has a right to post . Nifty was right to make the suggestion . gives us a head start on what's coming . Also I knew nothing of this web site . There are always those of us who are a bit more *loquacious *than others . See I know some big words  When someone tells me to make myself to home I do just that .Don't say drop by if you don't mean it to me cause I will . I intend to check this place out as time allows . I really liked the line you never know what they might say you don't think they were talking about us do you. Don't worry guys I'll keep my cloths on .



No idea what that means.     Hi K!!   



Ravyn said:


> Considering I wasn't getting almost any of my notifs on the old BYC before, I disagree... or did... the alerts here started off great, very fast and popped right up... then it just went dead on me...



I'm having the same problem.



CTKen said:


> I recall Nifty saying that most of BYCers use mobiles, so lets hope the mobile app is a good one, and not one that iPhones keep saying will slow the phone down, cos it needs updating
> 
> I can't abide using my mobile to type anything - my little fingers are too fat to hit the correct letters



Yes, fat finger syndrome!  



Sourland said:


> Kersplash, *strokin' off *to my battered lily pad.  Good morning, Pond Scum.  We have to install a heater in this pond.  I went home for a bit and had a new PM from Wisher.  That function still works over there ?






Good morning pondies!


----------



## CTKen

Dan26552 said:


> Let's see, there were 19 kits before Granny's so 26 kits now and the 10 breeders so 36. Three dozen.


And their respective weights, colouring, gender - stop being so vague


----------



## Dan26552

CTKen said:


> And their respective weights, colouring, gender - stop being so vague


----------



## CTKen

Dan26552 said:


>


Save that tongue business for that beauty in your avatar, young man


----------



## Dan26552

You're aweful.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Ravyn said:


> View attachment 32755
> 
> Proud mama... Cuteness has all of hers that have hatched so far AND Brooke's, lol...


  so does Brooke have any? or did she sign over her parental rights?



Pyxis said:


> I have been informed that I am keeping one of the goslings I hatched. He's the one I've been keeping in with the Calls. He has apparently been named Godzilla and my mother is too attached to him for him to be sold. I guess I'll keep him with the Calls and they can have a guard goose.
> 
> Now the trouble is I promised a pair of geese to someone at the end of this month. I guess what I do is hope that Sand Hill actually ships my birds on the 16th and hope that I get more than more male and I can sell one of those instead.


LOL. i hope it works out!!!



FridayYet said:


> Thanks guys.  Had a feeling something wasn't right so I took the egg.
> 
> I was trying to figure out why I couldn't see an air cell, so I opened it and the shell was 100% full of chick, DIS.  Looks like it got too big for the shell.  Right position, yolk sac about the size of a quarter, but absolutely no space left in the shell.


so weird 



Ravyn said:


> 'Get'??? My dear, they never untwist...











Dan26552 said:


> Going good, going good! I've got peanuts, corn, okra, summer squash, winter squash, peppers, eggplants, sweet potatoes, garlic, potatoes, pink eye purple hull peas, cucumbers and lots and lots of tomatoes. As well as flowers and herbs.


  i have buds on my trees




Ravyn said:


> But you looked...
> 
> I've only ever created 1 thread on BYC... my intro one, lol...


 lies! lol you did 2 -one for your intro and one for your EE roo  i had to look



Jessimom said:


> Hi all, ADORABLE duckies Rayvn!!!  Great coop build ????  My quotes didn't work.
> 
> My chicks were busy today, I'm up to 11 polish, 4 lav orps and 2 Maran.  The Marans are pipping like crazy, but slowly hatching.  They were in a different bator the first 18 days and I think it's running colder than I thought.  This Brinsea is off by over 2 degrees.  It's set for 102 but my calibrated thermo says 99.8.
> 
> For the photos.  I've tried the mountain photo at the top, I don't have a URL for my photos, they are on my c drive.  For the upload file it uploads until it gets to 95%, then says it can't upload my files.  I've made them smaller, they still don't work.  I have some ADORABLE Polish photos, and I can't post them......


 Congrats!! hopefully you can figure out the pictures!




Sourland said:


> What's the thread ?


 *GFM / PPM Early Announcement - BYC's Software Conversion! *



Jenniferlamar70 said:


> Hey all I'm back, its almost been 48 hours since my call duckling has internally pipped. Thanks god I made the safety hole yesterday. Should I go ahead and make the external pip for it today? I honestly don't think its going to hatch by itself. I've had to make a safety hole for the 2nd egg now and the 3 hasn't internally pipped yet but looks like it may be shrink wrapped.





WVduckchick said:


> Yes, open up the entire air cell end... carefully.... make sure the bill is free, then observe for a bit.  If he's still "yawning", he's still absorbing.


  X2, and make sure to moisten the inner membrane with some neosporin or coconut oil or something, check for veins 



Jenniferlamar70 said:


> Ok will do. Thanks so much


  

update??


----------



## Dan26552

DwayneNLiz said:


> so does Brooke have any? or did she sign over her parental rights?
> 
> 
> LOL. i hope it works out!!!
> 
> so weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have buds on my trees
> 
> 
> lies! lol you did 2 -one for your intro and one for your EE roo  i had to look
> 
> Congrats!! hopefully you can figure out the pictures!
> 
> 
> *GFM / PPM Early Announcement - BYC's Software Conversion! *
> 
> 
> X2, and make sure to moisten the inner membrane with some neosporin or coconut oil or something, check for veins
> 
> 
> 
> update??




Nice.


----------



## Jessimom

Littlelakephil said:


> Another sleepless night.... Lungs went to hell soon as I laid down again.
> I'm betting them dogs are dragging something in I'm allergic to.



I'm so sorry you are struggling Phil!  I hope you find some relief today!

Morning!!!!


----------



## WVduckchick

DwayneNLiz said:


> so does Brooke have any? or did she sign over her parental rights?
> 
> 
> LOL. i hope it works out!!!
> 
> so weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have buds on my trees
> 
> 
> lies! lol you did 2 -one for your intro and one for your EE roo  i had to look
> 
> Congrats!! hopefully you can figure out the pictures!
> 
> 
> *GFM / PPM Early Announcement - BYC's Software Conversion! *
> 
> 
> X2, and make sure to moisten the inner membrane with some neosporin or coconut oil or something, check for veins
> 
> 
> 
> update??



Only GFM/PPMs have access to that thread and must be logged in to view it. (I wasn't gonna copy it here because of all that... lol)

Speaking of parental rights, my broody chocolate orpington Mocha hatched her chicks just 6 weeks ago.  Then Godiva hatched hers a couple weeks later, then Kahlua's were a couple weeks after that.  They are all in the same pen together, one big happy family!  Mocha has already started laying again, and has kinda given the chicks to Godiva.  Seems kinda early, but maybe not?


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

AmyPaperlady said:


> Does your anniversary trip overlap with the eclipse on August 21?
> 
> 
> You broke it!



We actually will be back before the eclipse, but my parents house is about 4 miles from the optimal path or whatever they are calling the path of the eclipse, so we'll go camping at my families ranch to see it!


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

DwayneNLiz said:


> so does Brooke have any? or did she sign over her parental rights?
> 
> 
> LOL. i hope it works out!!!
> 
> so weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have buds on my trees
> 
> 
> lies! lol you did 2 -one for your intro and one for your EE roo  i had to look
> 
> Congrats!! hopefully you can figure out the pictures!
> 
> 
> *GFM / PPM Early Announcement - BYC's Software Conversion! *
> 
> 
> X2, and make sure to moisten the inner membrane with some neosporin or coconut oil or something, check for veins
> 
> 
> 
> update??


Sorry haven't started yet. Made another safety hole by the bill for temp. While I got the kids breakfast. Just finished that. Going to get started shortly. Didn't want to get interrupted lol


----------



## Debs Flock

CTKen said:


> And their respective weights, colouring, gender - stop being so vague







Dan26552 said:


>





CTKen said:


> Save that tongue business for that beauty in your avatar, young man







Dan26552 said:


> You're aweful.



Well, duh!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

WVduckchick said:


> Only GFM/PPMs have access to that thread and must be logged in to view it. (I wasn't gonna copy it here because of all that... lol)
> 
> Speaking of parental rights, my broody chocolate orpington Mocha hatched her chicks just 6 weeks ago.  Then Godiva hatched hers a couple weeks later, then Kahlua's were a couple weeks after that.  They are all in the same pen together, one big happy family!  Mocha has already started laying again, and has kinda given the chicks to Godiva.  Seems kinda early, but maybe not?


 wow that is quick to start laying again!



MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> We actually will be back before the eclipse, but my parents house is about 4 miles from the optimal path or whatever they are calling the path of the eclipse, so we'll go camping at my families ranch to see it!


 that should be fun!!



Jenniferlamar70 said:


> Sorry haven't started yet. Made another safety hole by the bill for temp. While I got the kids breakfast. Just finished that. Going to get started shortly. Didn't want to get interrupted lol


  lol, understandable, good luck!!!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

@Ravyn i need to trim my girls toe nails   shes gonna hate me (even more than she already does)


----------



## Littlelakephil

Jessimom said:


> I'm so sorry you are struggling Phil!  I hope you find some relief today!
> 
> Morning!!!!


I feel I'm gonna take a trip up to the Drs today and get a Medrol  pack my lungs are horrible. As soon as I start to fall asleep I wait breathing  which wakes me up. When I drank I sleep through that part. I guess once I'm asleep my subconscious takes over.


MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> We actually will be back before the eclipse, but my parents house is about 4 miles from the optimal path or whatever they are calling the path of the eclipse, so we'll go camping at my families ranch to see it!



Sweet I hope to get somewhere to get a good look at it.... That kind of stuff fascinates me.


----------



## Littlelakephil

I did finally dozed off but the sun was already up.


----------



## Littlelakephil

Still can't post directly from photos.
But I'm betting if I typed the file in manually it would work I'm gonna try it.


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Littlelakephil said:


> I feel I'm gonna take a trip up to the Drs today and get a Medrol  pack my lungs are horrible. As soon as I start to fall asleep I wait breathing  which wakes me up. When I drank I sleep through that part. I guess once I'm asleep my subconscious takes over.
> 
> 
> Sweet I hope to get somewhere to get a good look at it.... That kind of stuff fascinates me.



It should be pretty cool. I just ordered the "eclipse glasses" yesterday so we can look at it. It is going to be kind of a hectic week, as my small mountain community is expected to all the sudden have close to 10 times the normal population, but it should be fun. My sisters friend in Idaho Falls actually put their house up on Airbnb and rented for something like 10k for a week. That's crazy!


----------



## CTKen

Littlelakephil said:


> I feel I'm gonna take a trip up to the Drs today and get a Medrol pack my lungs are horrible. As soon as I start to fall asleep I wait breathing which wakes me up. When I drank I sleep through that part. I guess once I'm asleep my subconscious takes over.


Hope you get yourself sorted


----------



## Hipshot

Debs Flock said:


> Wow, I'm impressed!  Gorgeous coop!!
> 
> 
> Wow!  I wonder if the goose is wondering why all his friends are so small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what that means.     Hi K!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having the same problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, fat finger syndrome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning pondies!


 In a word you to a tee chatty  talkative  gabby pick one they all fit all of us   And the top of the morning to you as well


----------



## Littlelakephil




----------



## Littlelakephil

Nope won't post.... Best way is when I bounce the photo off a text to RAV.... And she doesn't mind if I text the photo to  her first anyways.


----------



## AmyLynn2374

Hipshot said:


> Lots of getting used to for sure.  I kinda liked knowing who was lurking . I think that I'll find good stuff here on the BYH . Just been really working a lot to finish a job and with chickens. The Asian have really made goat sells boom and I'm thinking about getting a herd of goats . I know the main milk breeds but there are a lot of different breeds I know nothing about .  I hope to learn more here .
> You have to keep in mind this is a public forum .anyone who joins has a right to post . Nifty was right to make the suggestion . gives us a head start on what's coming . Also I knew nothing of this web site . There are always those of us who are a bit more loquacious than others . See I know some big words  When someone tells me to make myself to home I do just that .Don't say drop by if you don't mean it to me cause I will . I intend to check this place out as time allows . I really liked the line you never know what they might say you don't think they were talking about us do you. Don't worry guys I'll keep my cloths on .


Aww! You can drop by here! Lol



CTKen said:


> I recall Nifty saying that most of BYCers use mobiles, so lets hope the mobile app is a good one, and not one that iPhones keep saying will slow the phone down, cos it needs updating
> 
> I can't abide using my mobile to type anything - my little fingers are too fat to hit the correct letters


That's what my iPad says when I go into the BYC app too!


----------



## WVduckchick




----------



## Jenniferlamar70

Ok opened up the air cell. I covered the membrane in Vaseline to keep it moist. It started peeping so I know its strong still. Lots of heavy veins. Its still yawning so its going to be awhile. Ill reapply some Vaseline as needed. Hopefully it will be ready to hatch by tomorrow morning but we will see.


----------



## Hipshot

FridayYet said:


> Sounds like quite the opportunity for secret messages.


Secret massage read my mind I like this I can just keep adding whatever you call these little things holy cow man !!!!!


WVduckchick said:


> exactly! Go be your bad self. There's one thread open too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe we breakeded it.


 Who us we never breaked any afore  I'll try harder though . So how do I know if I been bad ? I mean more bad than usual


----------



## CTKen

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> It should be pretty cool. I just ordered the "eclipse glasses" yesterday so we can look at it. It is going to be kind of a hectic week, as my small mountain community is expected to all the sudden have close to 10 times the normal population, but it should be fun. My sisters friend in Idaho Falls actually put their house up on Airbnb and rented for something like 10k for a week. That's crazy!


Sounds like you're gonna feel like the BYH folks do at the moment  my relatives used to rent their places in the Isle of Man when the TT motorcycle races were on - good money was made


----------



## Hipshot

WVduckchick said:


> View attachment 32972


 I don't know about that   that stupid duck is surfing the wrong part of the wave


----------



## WVduckchick

Jenniferlamar70 said:


> View attachment 32971
> Ok opened up the air cell. I covered the membrane in Vaseline to keep it moist. It started peeping so I know its strong still. Lots of heavy veins. Its still yawning so its going to be awhile. Ill reapply some Vaseline as needed. Hopefully it will be ready to hatch by tomorrow morning but we will see.




Looks good.  Watch that one vein that goes down the middle.  I'd probably try to open up the membrane a little more soon, without ripping that vein, if possible.  With the membrane still covering his eyes, be very diligent to keep it moist.  You don't want that to stick there.  If you decide to wait a while before messing with him more, that vein will get real thin, then you'll be able to part it to each side, and get his head/bill more free. 
Then eventually, you will want to chip away the rest of the* end* of the egg, so that the whole end is open, then when he's ready, he can push right out.


----------



## WVduckchick

Hipshot said:


> Secret massage read my mind I like this I can just keep adding whatever you call these little things holy cow man !!!!!
> Who us we never breaked any afore  I'll try harder though . So how do I know if I been bad ? I mean more bad than usual



I like that they stay there too, and not individual pop-ups each time you want to enter one.  



Hipshot said:


> I don't know about that   that stupid duck is surfing the wrong part of the wave



That's why he's the coolest.


----------



## Littlelakephil

Hipshot said:


> I don't know about that   that stupid duck is surfing the wrong part of the wave


Yeah but the message is still the same...


----------



## Hipshot

Littlelakephil said:


> Yeah but the message is still the same...


 Well I guess I'll never cool as  duck will I  Wonder why they ain't got one fer a goat  I'm 12 hours late locking down better get at it


----------



## Littlelakephil

Hipshot said:


> Well I guess I'll never cool as  duck will I  Wonder why they ain't got one fer a goat  I'm 12 hours late locking down better get at it


Your goats are going into lockdown....


----------



## Littlelakephil

I gotta ride the Yak into town today.... See the Drs. But maybe get something to help my lungs.
And on the way I got to stop.... My buddy has a 65 Mustang with a short..... So now I'm a horse doctor.....


----------



## CTKen

Littlelakephil said:


> I gotta ride the Yak into town today.... See the Drs. But maybe get something to help my lungs.
> And on the way I got to stop.... My buddy has a 65 Mustang with a short..... So now I'm a horse doctor.....


Woulda thought mustangs have "longs"


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Jenniferlamar70 said:


> View attachment 32971
> Ok opened up the air cell. I covered the membrane in Vaseline to keep it moist. It started peeping so I know its strong still. Lots of heavy veins. Its still yawning so its going to be awhile. Ill reapply some Vaseline as needed. Hopefully it will be ready to hatch by tomorrow morning but we will see.


great job!! 


WVduckchick said:


> Looks good.  Watch that one vein that goes down the middle.  I'd probably try to open up the membrane a little more soon, without ripping that vein, if possible.  With the membrane still covering his eyes, be very diligent to keep it moist.  You don't want that to stick there.  If you decide to wait a while before messing with him more, that vein will get real thin, then you'll be able to part it to each side, and get his head/bill more free.
> Then eventually, you will want to chip away the rest of the* end* of the egg, so that the whole end is open, then when he's ready, he can push right out.


  x2!!  



WVduckchick said:


> I like that they stay there too, and not individual pop-ups each time you want to enter one.
> 
> That's why he's the coolest.


 lol, and you can type them out like in mobile! 



Littlelakephil said:


> I gotta ride the Yak into town today.... See the Drs. But maybe get something to help my lungs.
> And on the way I got to stop.... My buddy has a 65 Mustang with a short..... So now I'm a horse doctor.....


 stay away from them horse tranqs


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

WVduckchick said:


> Looks good.  Watch that one vein that goes down the middle.  I'd probably try to open up the membrane a little more soon, without ripping that vein, if possible.  With the membrane still covering his eyes, be very diligent to keep it moist.  You don't want that to stick there.  If you decide to wait a while before messing with him more, that vein will get real thin, then you'll be able to part it to each side, and get his head/bill more free.
> Then eventually, you will want to chip away the rest of the* end* of the egg, so that the whole end is open, then when he's ready, he can push right out.


Will work on it. These eggs were shipped so they had a funny shaped air cell. At the top the membrane it very close to the shell. Thats why I decided to stick with where the biggest part of the pocket is. I applied Vaseline under the membrane a little as well around the bill to try to prevent sticking. I've had that happen before with chicks... Hopefully ill be able to keep it moist. Once the veins recede more ill do my best to clear its face a bit more.


----------



## CTKen

Crickey Mikey - we are all quiet little chaps and chapesses at the mo  gonna fix you all a stiff one, then we'll be on form again


----------



## WVduckchick

CTKen said:


> Crickey Mikey - we are all quiet little chaps and chapesses at the mo  gonna fix you all a stiff one, then we'll be on form again



I'll take a stiff one pleeezeee


----------



## Debs Flock

WVduckchick said:


> I'll take a stiff one pleeezeee



Me too, please!!


----------



## CTKen

I had a feeling that particular barn door being ajar would bring out the best in the pond


----------



## CTKen

Seems getting back home my take longer than hoped...


The import of the 20 million posts is taking WAY longer than we expected. We're doing all we can to speed up the process.

Believe me, I'm definitely more frustrated about this than anyone.

2 minutes agoReport
From Nifty


----------



## Debs Flock

Yep, still waiting for the stiffy.


----------



## Debs Flock

CTKen said:


> Seems getting back home my take longer than hoped...
> 
> 
> The import of the 20 million posts is taking WAY longer than we expected. We're doing all we can to speed up the process.
> 
> Believe me, I'm definitely more frustrated about this than anyone.
> 
> 2 minutes agoReport
> From Nifty



DRAT!!


----------



## CTKen

Debs Flock said:


> Yep, still waiting for the stiffy.


Ya can't just sit there twiddling yer thumbs waiting - gotta get down and dirty for the best results


----------



## WVduckchick

CTKen said:


> I had a feeling that particular barn door being ajar would bring out the best in the pond



And far be it from Deb and me to disappoint  

(I still don't like that little winky character)


----------



## WVduckchick

Debs Flock said:


> Yep, still waiting for the stiffy.


----------



## Ravyn

DwayneNLiz said:


> so does Brooke have any? or did she sign over her parental rights?
> 
> 
> LOL. i hope it works out!!!
> 
> so weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have buds on my trees
> 
> 
> lies! lol you did 2 -one for your intro and one for your EE roo  i had to look
> 
> Congrats!! hopefully you can figure out the pictures!
> 
> 
> *GFM / PPM Early Announcement - BYC's Software Conversion! *
> 
> 
> X2, and make sure to moisten the inner membrane with some neosporin or coconut oil or something, check for veins
> 
> 
> 
> update??



Brooke passed off all the babies to Cuteness as they hatched, guess she wasn't ready for motherhood... lol, ok so 2 threads...



WVduckchick said:


> Only GFM/PPMs have access to that thread and must be logged in to view it. (I wasn't gonna copy it here because of all that... lol)
> 
> Speaking of parental rights, my broody chocolate orpington Mocha hatched her chicks just 6 weeks ago.  Then Godiva hatched hers a couple weeks later, then Kahlua's were a couple weeks after that.  They are all in the same pen together, one big happy family!  Mocha has already started laying again, and has kinda given the chicks to Godiva.  Seems kinda early, but maybe not?



My Am broody mama gets her kids independent by 4 weeks and starts laying that week... it's all about the individual... Crash laid for a week when her and LG's last brood was about 4 weeks too... happens more when there are multiple broodys sharing duties, I think...



DwayneNLiz said:


> @Ravyn i need to trim my girls toe nails   shes gonna hate me (even more than she already does)
> 
> View attachment 32963 View attachment 32964



Trimming is simple and easy, once they get used to it, no prob... the scissor type cat or smll dog nail clippers work best for them...



Littlelakephil said:


> Nope won't post.... Best way is when I bounce the photo off a text to RAV.... And she doesn't mind if I text the photo to  her first anyways.



Yup... no prob...


Flu has me flattened... am in and out...


----------



## Hipshot

CTKen said:


> Crickey Mikey - we are all quiet little chaps and chapesses at the mo  gonna fix you all a stiff one, then we'll be on form again


 make mine hot wet and black please I'm on the wagon


Littlelakephil said:


> Your goats are going into lockdown....


Yep I'm hatching goats


Littlelakephil said:


> I gotta ride the Yak into town today.... See the Drs. But maybe get something to help my lungs.
> And on the way I got to stop.... My buddy has a 65 Mustang with a short..... So now I'm a horse doctor.....


 Are you there yet? If that horse is that old it's a record of some sort 35 is about all the live to



WVduckchick said:


> I'll take a stiff one pleeezeee


I got one


Debs Flock said:


> Me too, please!!


I only got the one but the lines not long lol



CTKen said:


> I had a feeling that particular barn door being ajar would bring out the best in the pond


----------



## CTKen

Hipshot said:


> make mine hot wet and black please


How ya like your ... no - can't go there - could be misconstrued


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> Flu has me flattened... am in and out...


Sorry, Rav


----------



## CTKen

WVduckchick said:


> (I still don't like that little winky character)


Not many like a little winky


----------



## Debs Flock

WVduckchick said:


> And far be it from Deb and me to disappoint
> 
> (I still don't like that little winky character)



    meh, forgot we don't have the "high five" guys.



Hipshot said:


> make mine hot wet and black please I'm on the wagon
> 
> Yep I'm hatching goats
> Are you there yet? If that horse is that old it's a record of some sort 35 is about all the live to
> 
> 
> I got one
> I only got the one but the lines not long lol




Gold star for sharing!


----------



## WVduckchick

CTKen said:


> Not many like a little winky





That's for making me spit my diet coke all over my keyboard


----------



## Debs Flock

WVduckchick said:


> That's for making me spit my diet coke all over my keyboard


----------



## CTKen

WVduckchick said:


> That's for making me spit my diet coke all over my keyboard


Swallowing always win the day in my book


----------



## Hipshot

CTKen said:


> How ya like your ... no - can't go there - could be misconstrued


 Free



CTKen said:


> Sorry, Rav


 tried to quote this too wouldn't do it I'm sorry too Rav.  Not to worry someday Chris and me could turn around


----------



## Ravyn

WVduckchick said:


> That's for making me spit my diet coke all over my keyboard




That's what you get for drinking DC...


----------



## Hipshot

CTKen said:


> Not many like a little winky


  I never had no complaints


----------



## Sourland

CTKen said:


> Not many like a little winky


A little winky can go a long ways.


Hipshot said:


> I never had no complaints



Amen, brother.


----------



## CTKen

Hipshot said:


> I never had no complaints


Just a long (or should that be short) suffering DW maybe


----------



## Hipshot

Anybody notice that a lot of the activity here from the BYC people? Or  is it just me . I should o mingle with the goat herders


----------



## CTKen

Hipshot said:


> Anybody notice that a lot of the activity here from the BYC people? Or  is it just me . I should o mingle with the goat herders


They'd love that 

Goodnight, from this end


----------



## Ravyn

G'Night, Chris... I wanna lay back down again too, lol...


----------



## DwayneNLiz

CTKen said:


> Crickey Mikey - we are all quiet little chaps and chapesses at the mo  gonna fix you all a stiff one, then we'll be on form again


   sounds good here!




Ravyn said:


> Brooke passed off all the babies to Cuteness as they hatched, guess she wasn't ready for motherhood... lol, ok so 2 threads...
> 
> Trimming is simple and easy, once they get used to it, no prob... the scissor type cat or smll dog nail clippers work best for them...
> 
> Yup... no prob...
> 
> Flu has me flattened... am in and out...


lol, do i need to worry about a quick? i dont see one? 
hope you feel better


----------



## Sourland

DwayneNLiz said:


> sounds good here!
> 
> 
> lol, do i need to worry about a quick? i dont see one?
> hope you feel better



Yes, there is a quick.  Just take the point of the nail off.


----------



## Debs Flock

CTKen said:


> Just a long (or should that be short) suffering DW maybe







Ravyn said:


> G'Night, Chris... I wanna lay back down again too, lol...



G'night, Chris.  Do lay back down, Rav.  Feel better.


----------



## Ravyn

DwayneNLiz said:


> sounds good here!
> 
> 
> lol, do i need to worry about a quick? i dont see one?
> hope you feel better



Yes! Watch out for that!



Sourland said:


> Yes, there is a quick.  Just take the point of the nail off.



X2!!



Debs Flock said:


> G'night, Chris.  Do lay back down, Rav.  Feel better.



Wish I could... gotta take care of the critters... and 'lings are jumping out of their brooder, crap... gotta move them...


----------



## AmyLynn2374

CTKen said:


> Crickey Mikey - we are all quiet little chaps and chapesses at the mo  gonna fix you all a stiff one, then we'll be on form again


Boy are you going to be tired out after all those stiffies...
I hear they make these pills....



CTKen said:


> I had a feeling that particular barn door being ajar would bring out the best in the pond


Careful don't want horses out of the barn drinking from the pond...or do we?   ‍





Ravyn said:


> Brooke passed off all the babies to Cuteness as they hatched, guess she wasn't ready for motherhood... lol, ok so 2 threads...
> 
> 
> 
> My Am broody mama gets her kids independent by 4 weeks and starts laying that week... it's all about the individual... Crash laid for a week when her and LG's last brood was about 4 weeks too... happens more when there are multiple broodys sharing duties, I think...
> 
> 
> 
> Trimming is simple and easy, once they get used to it, no prob... the scissor type cat or smll dog nail clippers work best for them...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup... no prob...
> 
> 
> Flu has me flattened... am in and out...


Hope you feel better.



CTKen said:


> Not many like a little winky


Don't get me started....


DwayneNLiz said:


> sounds good here!
> 
> 
> lol, do i need to worry about a quick? i dont see one?
> hope you feel better



I have hit mine before when doing my girls. Felt horrible.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

ok, this weekend i will see what i can do for them 
hopefully they arent too squirmy


----------



## Debs Flock

Ravyn said:


> Yes! Watch out for that!
> 
> 
> 
> X2!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could... gotta take care of the critters... and 'lings are jumping out of their brooder, crap... gotta move them...



   Hope it's quick & easy...like...oh, never mind.

Wish I could help!!!


----------



## AmyPaperlady

Littlelakephil said:


> I've got the eclipse written down as the 17th I was gonna try and get somewhere to see it
> I was wrong..... Dang how did I get it wrong.
> Glad you mentioned it



Glad I could be of help But, if you had still been wring by then, better to think it's earlier than it is than later, I guess...



MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> We actually will be back before the eclipse, but my parents house is about 4 miles from the optimal path or whatever they are calling the path of the eclipse, so we'll go camping at my families ranch to see it!



My aunt and uncle (the same ones we stayed with at the beginning of our Yellowstone trip last year) live in Lyons, and it looks like that may just be right under the path, so I'm lobbying for heading up there after I recover from my UK trip (get back on the 8th of August). We'd get to see the family that we didn't get to last year, too, since we were only there a couple days in the middle of the week.


----------



## Ravyn

DwayneNLiz said:


> ok, this weekend i will see what i can do for them
> hopefully they arent too squirmy



Give them a good soak, like you would for bumblefoot almost... that way their nails get good and clean so you can see better... quick is pale pinkish, hard to see in most...

Lay towel on your lap, hold them with head tucked towards or under your elbow... stretch out each webby behind them one at a time, may have to wrap end of towel around them to keep them calm, but usually they aren't bad when held like that... plus covering the head by tucking under elbow helps too... trim tips and release... 



Debs Flock said:


> Hope it's quick & easy...like...oh, never mind.
> 
> Wish I could help!!!





You're a dear... thanks, hon...


----------



## Debs Flock

Ravyn said:


> Give them a good soak, like you would for bumblefoot almost... that way their nails get good and clean so you can see better... quick is pale pinkish, hard to see in most...
> 
> Lay towel on your lap, hold them with head tucked towards or under your elbow... stretch out each webby behind them one at a time, kay have to wrap end of towel around them to keep them calm, but usually they aren't bad when held like that... plus covering the head by tucking under elbow helps too... trim tips and release...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a dear... thanks, hon...



   Aw shucks.  I didn't do nothin'.


----------



## Sourland

Had an echocardiogram today.  Anyone have one of them ?  It is truly weird to by lying there on an examining table watching your heart beating on a computer screen.    I could even see my heart valves opening and closing.  She kept circling 'peaks' on what looked like an EKG.  Hope they were 'good' peaks.    Stress test was a breeze yesterday, but I don't know about this.  Meet with the cardiologist on 5/23 for a consultation.  Hey, at least they did not whisk me off for emergency surgery.


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Um, I'll pass on the stiff one...


----------



## Ravyn

Sourland said:


> Had an echocardiogram today.  Anyone have one of them ?  It is truly weird to by lying there on an examining table watching your heart beating on a computer screen.    I could even see my heart valves opening and closing.  She kept circling 'peaks' on what looked like an EKG.  Hope they were 'good' peaks.    Stress test was a breeze yesterday, but I don't know about this.  Meet with the cardiologist on 5/23 for a consultation.  Hey, at least they did not whisk me off for emergency surgery.






 all shows clear!!!


----------



## Sourland

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Um, I'll pass on the stiff one...



Me too.


----------



## Debs Flock

Sourland said:


> Had an echocardiogram today.  Anyone have one of them ?  It is truly weird to by lying there on an examining table watching your heart beating on a computer screen.    I could even see my heart valves opening and closing.  She kept circling 'peaks' on what looked like an EKG.  Hope they were 'good' peaks.    Stress test was a breeze yesterday, but I don't know about this.  Meet with the cardiologist on 5/23 for a consultation.  Hey, at least they did not whisk me off for emergency surgery.



    Hope the consult comes out A-okay!



MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Um, I'll pass on the stiff one...





Sourland said:


> Me too.



What...you guys _chicken?  _


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Debs Flock said:


> What...you guys _chicken?  _



Something like that...


----------



## Littlelakephil

DwayneNLiz said:


> great job!!
> x2!!
> 
> lol, and you can type them out like in mobile!
> 
> stay away from them horse tranqs



All perks of the job



Ravyn said:


> Brooke passed off all the babies to Cuteness as they hatched, guess she wasn't ready for motherhood... lol, ok so 2 threads...
> 
> 
> 
> My Am broody mama gets her kids independent by 4 weeks and starts laying that week... it's all about the individual... Crash laid for a week when her and LG's last brood was about 4 weeks too... happens more when there are multiple broodys sharing duties, I think...
> 
> 
> 
> Trimming is simple and easy, once they get used to it, no prob... the scissor type cat or smll dog nail clippers work best for them...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup... no prob...
> 
> 
> Flu has me flattened... am in and out...


Feel better....: hugs


CTKen said:


> Swallowing always win the day in my book


True..... So true.


Sourland said:


> Had an echocardiogram today.  Anyone have one of them ?  It is truly weird to by lying there on an examining table watching your heart beating on a computer screen.    I could even see my heart valves opening and closing.  She kept circling 'peaks' on what looked like an EKG.  Hope they were 'good' peaks.    Stress test was a breeze yesterday, but I don't know about this.  Meet with the cardiologist on 5/23 for a consultation.  Hey, at least they did not whisk me off for emergency surgery.



Yup I've had them.... Something called a Mugascan too..... Heck but I've had dang near everything done to me.....


----------



## Debs Flock

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Something like that...



Aw, c'mon...what's your favorite type of stiffy?

Mine is girly...DiSaronno (Amaretto) with cranberry juice.


----------



## Littlelakephil

Didn't make it to the Drs today.... Mustang too to long and then I ended up in the middle of Podunk thought I heard some Banjos playing. Running a scan on a 272k Toyota..... Came home took apart the trim motor on that boat..... Was able to fix it yay!!!!
The boat sink last year and water had ruined the electric motor. ...a good cleaning and sanding the commutators and bingo up and running again


----------



## Sourland

What...you guys _chicken?  _[/QUOTE]

Gave up the one 25 years ago and prefer using the other.


----------



## Dan26552

I keep not getting notifs.


----------



## WVduckchick

Sourland said:


> Had an echocardiogram today.  Anyone have one of them ?  It is truly weird to by lying there on an examining table watching your heart beating on a computer screen.    I could even see my heart valves opening and closing.  She kept circling 'peaks' on what looked like an EKG.  Hope they were 'good' peaks.    Stress test was a breeze yesterday, but I don't know about this.  Meet with the cardiologist on 5/23 for a consultation.  Hey, at least they did not whisk me off for emergency surgery.



 all is well
and yes, emergency surgery is never a good thing. 



MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Um, I'll pass on the stiff one...



maybe you should offer one to the Mrs.


----------



## FridayYet

Got the arches up and wired together. Only one more to go to cover a potting bench (That I haven't built yet.)  Got the sugar snap peas and the fortex green beans in the ground, so slowly but surely I'm making progress.

My hands hurt so bad from bending the wire though.


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

Hey my first baby hatched. I didn't plan on helping it out until tomorrow but when I checked on it all the veins had receded and it was pushing really hard trying to get out while peeping. I went ahead and removed the shell and it almost came out by itself. No pics yet as its drying in the hatcher. Two left to go. Both are internally pipped. ☺


----------



## Debs Flock

FridayYet said:


> Got the arches up and wired together. Only one more to go to cover a potting bench (That I haven't built yet.)  Got the sugar snap peas and the fortex green beans in the ground, so slowly but surely I'm making progress.
> 
> My hands hurt so bad from bending the wire though.



You've made good progress!  Sorry about your sore hands.  



Jenniferlamar70 said:


> Hey my first baby hatched. I didn't plan on helping it out until tomorrow but when I checked on it all the veins had receded and it was pushing really hard trying to get out while peeping. I went ahead and removed the shell and it almost came out by itself. No pics yet as its drying in the hatcher. Two left to go. Both are internally pipped. ☺


----------



## WVduckchick

FridayYet said:


> Got the arches up and wired together. Only one more to go to cover a potting bench (That I haven't built yet.)  Got the sugar snap peas and the fortex green beans in the ground, so slowly but surely I'm making progress.
> 
> My hands hurt so bad from bending the wire though.



sounds awesome! I feel ya on the hand pain. Ugh. 



Jenniferlamar70 said:


> Hey my first baby hatched. I didn't plan on helping it out until tomorrow but when I checked on it all the veins had receded and it was pushing really hard trying to get out while peeping. I went ahead and removed the shell and it almost came out by itself. No pics yet as its drying in the hatcher. Two left to go. Both are internally pipped. ☺



 yeah!!


----------



## Sourland

Hand pain ?  You kids don't begin to know.


----------



## Littlelakephil

Well....I just procured to Cuyoga ducklings pick them up tomorrow....


----------



## Debs Flock

Littlelakephil said:


> Well....I just procured to Cuyoga ducklings pick them up tomorrow....



    Congrats!  We have one & she's great!!


----------



## Littlelakephil

Wife doesn't know.... She probably will want me to get rid of a couple of the others....


----------



## WVduckchick

why wouldn't she want any more Phil?

my black serama hen got on the outside roost with her flock this evening and left her babies. They are still so tiny, only 5 weeks old. I want to bring them inside, but I suppose she knows best??


----------



## Debs Flock

Hope mama serama (lol...see what i did there?) knows best.


----------



## Littlelakephil

Yeah my wife isn't totally sold in the ducks..... Although it's really not the ducks as much as the chickens.
.... Face it my wife really isn't into anything.
That's why she has so many problems with depression . She had absolutely no interest..... No hobbies.... Nothin


----------



## WVduckchick

Debs Flock said:


> Hope mama serama (lol...see what i did there?) knows best.



Thanks. They finally went inside by themselves, huddled in a corner where she always laid with them. I suppose they will be ok.


----------



## perchie.girl

CTKen said:


> I had a feeling that particular barn door being ajar would bring out the best in the pond


someone passing out Stiff ones....  Perk


----------



## WVduckchick

That's a decent sized rooster on the other side of the fence.


----------



## WVduckchick

perchie.girl said:


> someone passing out Stiff ones....  Perk



Chris never seems to be around when we need him.


----------



## Pyxis

Evening everyone!

I went to see the Dutch rabbits, and I wasn't really impressed. The buck was okay, but his head markings weren't the greatest. The only female had no head markings at all and only a stripe of white around her middle, no good at all as far as the standard goes. The mother rabbit was also completely lacking a head marking, so I can't say I'm surprised.

The breeder had other breeds too, like a pair of lionheads and some mini rexes. Mini rexes are also a small, docile, friendly breed - smaller that Dutch, even. And they have amazing coats. The breeder had six week old babies that were ready to go, all black, which is one of the easiest colors to work with in the breed as far as color requirements go.

You might see where I'm going with this. I have a pair of mini rexes now. They are so very small and cute. I couldn't get good pictures, the light was already fading by the time I got home with them, so pictures to come. Not exactly what I wanted, I'm happy with them. I can always pick up some Dutch down the road if I find good breeding stock.


----------



## Littlelakephil

I really like the Angels ball park..... Love the waterfall. Since I really never went to bed last night don't know if I can make it till the end. Plus I gotta get up at 6am to drive to Iron Mountain..... Glacoma check up.... Don't worry I have meds.....


----------



## AmyLynn2374

Jenniferlamar70 said:


> Hey my first baby hatched. I didn't plan on helping it out until tomorrow but when I checked on it all the veins had receded and it was pushing really hard trying to get out while peeping. I went ahead and removed the shell and it almost came out by itself. No pics yet as its drying in the hatcher. Two left to go. Both are internally pipped. ☺


Yay! Good luck!


----------



## Littlelakephil

Yeah dang I'm starting to feel that stayed up all night need to sleep thingy.
Feeling rough..... Sore back.... Took an extra pain pill .
Last night I read almost a whole book sitting here.   Got to the last ten pages and my eyes gave out.
He he ...... Just as sleepy rant......


----------



## Littlelakephil

You know those little AC eggs is good.
Takes two of them to make a sandwich..... But yum.....


----------



## OneFineAcre

You should give a prize  post 1000


----------



## Ravyn

FridayYet said:


> Got the arches up and wired together. Only one more to go to cover a potting bench (That I haven't built yet.)  Got the sugar snap peas and the fortex green beans in the ground, so slowly but surely I'm making progress.
> 
> My hands hurt so bad from bending the wire though.





Understand that... my hands can't take bending wire anymore either... 

Can't wait to see it once it's done though...



Jenniferlamar70 said:


> Hey my first baby hatched. I didn't plan on helping it out until tomorrow but when I checked on it all the veins had receded and it was pushing really hard trying to get out while peeping. I went ahead and removed the shell and it almost came out by itself. No pics yet as its drying in the hatcher. Two left to go. Both are internally pipped. ☺





That is exactly how you want them to come out... just let the others let you know when they're ready, too... 



WVduckchick said:


> Thanks. They finally went inside by themselves, huddled in a corner where she always laid with them. I suppose they will be ok.



As long as temps don't plumment overnight there, theyr should be fine...





Pyxis said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> I went to see the Dutch rabbits, and I wasn't really impressed. The buck was okay, but his head markings weren't the greatest. The only female had no head markings at all and only a stripe of white around her middle, no good at all as far as the standard goes. The mother rabbit was also completely lacking a head marking, so I can't say I'm surprised.
> 
> The breeder had other breeds too, like a pair of lionheads and some mini rexes. Mini rexes are also a small, docile, friendly breed - smaller that Dutch, even. And they have amazing coats. The breeder had six week old babies that were ready to go, all black, which is one of the easiest colors to work with in the breed as far as color requirements go.
> 
> You might see where I'm going with this. I have a pair of mini rexes now. They are so very small and cute. I couldn't get good pictures, the light was already fading by the time I got home with them, so pictures to come. Not exactly what I wanted, I'm happy with them. I can always pick up some Dutch down the road if I find good breeding stock.





Yup... saw where that was going... congrats on the mini rexes...


----------



## Littlelakephil

I figure I might give up one of my Drakes and one of my year old hens if the wife complains to much about the new fancy ducks.
I can keep mean duck (he's not really mean anymore but in his teenage years look out)
But he had the prettiest features..... Super orange bill...... Super orange legs.
And a deep green head..... Looks like a big Mallard.


----------



## Ravyn

OneFineAcre said:


> You should give a prize  post 1000




We're really trying not to rock the boat too much... sorry, we're a close and chatty group...


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ravyn said:


> We're really trying not to rock the boat too much... sorry, we're a close and chatty group...


You aren't rocking the boat too much
I'm serious 
There are 2 threads closing on 1000
Posts
Seems prize worthy to me


----------



## Littlelakephil

Heck I don't even see post numbers.... Must have them on desk top


----------



## Littlelakephil

Okay I killed it again......I gotta see a man about a yak anyways.....


----------



## Ravyn

OneFineAcre said:


> You aren't rocking the boat too much
> I'm serious
> There are 2 threads closing on 1000
> Posts
> Seems prize worthy to me




Thank you... 

I really do wish Nifty had given y'all a heads up... fair warning would have been appreciated, I have no doubt...


----------



## Ravyn

Littlelakephil said:


> Heck I don't even see post numbers.... Must have them on desk top



Post number is at the bottom of your post, just left of the 'Like' button, Phil...


----------



## Littlelakephil

Ravyn said:


> Post number is at the bottom of your post, just left of the 'Like' button, Phil...


Nope not there


----------



## Littlelakephil

see


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## Hipshot

CTKen said:


> Just a long (or should that be short) suffering DW maybe


 I thought I had the best cure for little winky guy .Video and zoom did you know everything get bigger when zoomed


----------



## Bunnylady

OneFineAcre said:


> You should give a prize  post 1000



I did say they are a yakky bunch!

10 posts to a page, Phil, and this one's on page 95 - though if you back out to the Random Ramblings forum, it has a total number of replies noted there.


----------



## Ravyn

Littlelakephil said:


> View attachment 33196 see




Weird, it's on mine...


----------



## Littlelakephil

It must be 10:30 And Dan brought a date.....


----------



## Littlelakephil

Mine don't have the name on the left either....


----------



## Dan26552

Littlelakephil said:


> It must be 10:30 And Dan brought a date.....




 It's a double. 

Boy

 

Girl


----------



## OneFineAcre

@granny hatchet is catching you guys
Who is going to hit 1000 posts first ?


----------



## Littlelakephil

I had a lot more replies set up on BYC ....I kinda like that......I miss the refresh button


----------



## Dan26552

We are.


----------



## Littlelakephil

Dan26552 said:


> It's a double.
> 
> Boy
> View attachment 33201
> 
> Girl
> View attachment 33200


----------



## Hipshot

Bunnylady said:


> I did say they are a yakky bunch!
> 
> 10 posts to a page, Phil, and this one's on page 95 - though if you back out to the Random Ramblings forum, it has a total number of replies noted there.


 not yakky ! loquacious  we is trying to improve our image . Round here we is looked upon as illiterate inbred chickens .What ain't got no raising atall . Ain't figured out yet how to make a rooster go but I wilI  Wants me  a goat emoji


----------



## Dan26552

Littlelakephil said:


>




 Lol.


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Debs Flock said:


> Aw, c'mon...what's your favorite type of stiffy?
> 
> Mine is girly...DiSaronno (Amaretto) with cranberry juice.



The one I've got. 



WVduckchick said:


> maybe you should offer one to the Mrs.



I like the way you think!



Dan26552 said:


> It's a double.
> 
> Boy
> View attachment 33201
> 
> Girl
> View attachment 33200



Kinky...


----------



## Dan26552

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> The one I've got.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way you think!
> 
> 
> 
> Kinky...


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

I just found out that ABC isn't renewing Last Man Standing. Such a bummer!


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Phil, the dealer we bought our car from is trying to sell my wife on the above service package at 30k miles. Seems absurd to me. Which of those services would you feel are a good idea on a pathfinder with 30k miles on it?


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Dan26552 said:


>


You're not helping your case...


----------



## Hipshot

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> The one I've got.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way you think!
> 
> 
> 
> Kinky...


 that's putting it mild I thought Dan was more normal than the rest of us


----------



## Dan26552

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> You're not helping your case...




I know.


----------



## Dan26552

Hipshot said:


> that's putting it mild I thought Dan was more normal than the rest of us




I usually am but some times I just have to let it out.


----------



## Hipshot

perchie.girl said:


> someone passing out Stiff ones....  Perk


 I tried but no takers they wanted liquor instead  maybe cause I ain't got no legs


----------



## Hipshot

I need to get me some legs picked the wrong avatar dang it  I like the cow still need a goat though .


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Hipshot said:


> I need to get me some legs picked the wrong avatar dang it  I like the cow still need a goat though .


Your love of goats is starting to concern me.


----------



## Ravyn

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> View attachment 33205
> 
> Phil, the dealer we bought our car from is trying to sell my wife on the above service package at 30k miles. Seems absurd to me. Which of those services would you feel are a good idea on a pathfinder with 30k miles on it?




I'm not Phil, but Shade agrees with you... says that's the dealership trying to make money... belts shouldn't need replaced and brakes shouldn't need to be touched until you need new brake pads...

He says to go to Nissan's website and look up their maintenance reccommendations for that make, model and milage


----------



## Hipshot

WVduckchick said:


> Chris never seems to be around when we need him.


 you got monkey problems  he only good with monkeys


----------



## Bunnylady

G.O.A.T?


----------



## Dan26552

Hipshot said:


> I need to get me some legs picked the wrong avatar dang it  I like the cow still need a goat though .


----------



## Littlelakephil

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> I just found out that ABC isn't renewing Last Man Standing. Such a bummer!


I know I love that show......:/


MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> View attachment 33205
> 
> Phil, the dealer we bought our car from is trying to sell my wife on the above service package at 30k miles. Seems absurd to me. Which of those services would you feel are a good idea on a pathfinder with 30k miles on it?


Give me a minute I'll read it......


----------



## Littlelakephil

First what kind of vehicle?


----------



## Hipshot

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Your love of goats is starting to concern me.


 Did I say I like goats   I is dreaming of being a goat herder Getting tired of whooping up on roosters  and shooting rats. Wants to shot me some coyotes figure dem goat bring em in .


----------



## WVduckchick

OneFineAcre said:


> You aren't rocking the boat too much
> I'm serious
> There are 2 threads closing on 1000
> Posts
> Seems prize worthy to me



thank you for the hospitality. Really! 



Ravyn said:


> Weird, it's on mine...
> 
> View attachment 33199



Mine looks like Phils. IDs are above posts,  no post numbers. :/



MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> I just found out that ABC isn't renewing Last Man Standing. Such a bummer!



LoVE that show!


----------



## Bunnylady

You want coyotes, you need a herd of cats. Ever'body knows cats is coyote bait!


----------



## Dan26552

Hipshot said:


> Did I say I like goats   I is dreaming of being a goat herder Getting tired of whooping up on roosters  and shooting rats. Wants to shot me some coyotes figure dem goat bring em in .




Why don't you come over and give it a try one day, I got 21 of them.


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Dan26552 said:


>





Ravyn said:


> I'm not Phil, but Shade agrees with you... says that's the dealership trying to make money... belts shouldn't need replaced and brakes shouldn't need to be touched until you need new brake pads...
> 
> He says to go to Nissan's website and look up their maintenance reccommendations for that make, model and milage



That's what I was thinking. Thank you. I get frustrated and my wife claims I get mad her. I just hate people trying to sell me unnecessary services.



Littlelakephil said:


> First what kind of vehicle?



2015 Nissan Pathfinder.


----------



## WVduckchick

Hipshot said:


> Did I say I like goats   I is dreaming of being a goat herder Getting tired of whooping up on roosters  and shooting rats. Wants to shot me some coyotes figure dem goat bring em in .



But then you'd have to give up yer muck boots 

oh nevermind, that's sheep.


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

WVduckchick said:


> LoVE that show!



Me too! I tell my wife I'm one girl and 15 years away from  that being my life...


----------



## Sourland

Rush towards immortality.


----------



## Sourland

Or is that rush towards immorality ?


----------



## Sourland

Amorality ?


----------



## Sourland

Help me here.  Granny is a runaway train.


----------



## Ol Grey Mare

Littlelakephil said:


> Wife doesn't know.... She probably will want me to get rid of a couple of the others....



Well, that depends on how long it takes her to notice.........how often does she look at the ducks?



Pyxis said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> You might see where I'm going with this. I have a pair of mini rexes now. They are so very small and cute. I couldn't get good pictures, the light was already fading by the time I got home with them, so pictures to come. Not exactly what I wanted, I'm happy with them. I can always pick up some Dutch down the road if I find good breeding stock.



Sounds like you made a good call -- good luck with your new buns, hope they breed like rabbits.....



Ravyn said:


> Thank you...
> 
> I really do wish Nifty had given y'all a heads up... fair warning would have been appreciated, I have no doubt...



To be fair, how would one prepare them for something like a flood of BYC'ers???



Hipshot said:


> not yakky ! loquacious  we is trying to improve our image . Round here we is looked upon as illiterate inbred chickens .What ain't got no raising atall . Ain't figured out yet how to make a rooster go but I wilI  Wants me  a goat emoji



Oooh, bonus points for vocabulary!


----------



## Ravyn

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> That's what I was thinking. Thank you. I get frustrated and my wife claims I get mad her. I just hate people trying to sell me unnecessary services.
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 Nissan Pathfinder.




Shade works for a dealership, so he knows their MO... says (and so does Phil) that most of that stuff they don't think Nissan says needs done til 60k...


----------



## WVduckchick

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Me too! I tell my wife I'm one girl and 15 years away from  that being my life...



they are alot like me and my hubby too! 



Sourland said:


> Help me here.  Granny is a runaway train.



not a chance!


----------



## Bunnylady

Problems getting the wheels turning?


----------



## WVduckchick

Hey Phil, turn your phone sideways! Post numbers show up, and IDs and info on the left!


----------



## Littlelakephil

Hey Mike,..... Seriously most of that stuff is done during an oil change..... If your differentials are under water allot from launching boats then I could see changing the fluid at 30k but if it's got water in it they should catch that during an oil change.
Same with belts.... Are they bad?
You kinda got to use common sense.
I'm not huge on selling unnecessary maintenance. But when I did oil changes I checked everything..... Even though they never paid me to do oil changes.... Yup I did thousands of ok changes and tire rotations for free...... The shop I worked for does oil changes for 19 dollars so they lost money..... Wasnt anything left for a flat rate mechanic


----------



## Sourland

She is flat out racing us.  Asking for minute by minute updates.


----------



## Hipshot

WVduckchick said:


> But then you'd have to give up yer muck boots
> 
> oh nevermind, that's sheep.


 I'm A BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAd boy


----------



## Ol Grey Mare

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> I just found out that ABC isn't renewing Last Man Standing. Such a bummer!



What?  That's a bummer (but not surprising) -- really, though, they've kind of moved themselves along so quickly that it was running out of workable materiel with the girls all being up and out of the house and that having been a central part of the story lines....... 



Ravyn said:


> I'm not Phil, but Shade agrees with you... says that's the dealership trying to make money... belts shouldn't need replaced and brakes shouldn't need to be touched until you need new brake pads...
> 
> He says to go to Nissan's website and look up their maintenance reccommendations for that make, model and milage



X 2


----------



## Hipshot

Well we ain't o race


----------



## Ravyn

Sorry, not ignoring everyone else, was just trying to get that info to FB before I got distracted, lol...


----------



## WVduckchick

Sourland said:


> She is flat out racing us.  Asking for minute by minute updates.


----------



## Littlelakephil

What you do is have them do and oil change and tire rotation.... If you need brakes they'll find it..... Most of the other stuff they'll check during the oil change.


----------



## Hipshot

Dang I still can't type race horse did you say


----------



## Ravyn

WVduckchick said:


> Hey Phil, turn your phone sideways! Post numbers show up, and IDs and info on the left!




Is that all it was???


----------



## Littlelakephil

WVduckchick said:


> Hey Phil, turn your phone sideways! Post numbers show up, and IDs and info on the left!


Wow..... Dude that's like magic......


----------



## Littlelakephil

Dave....


----------



## WVduckchick

yep, just read the sideways thing on another thread. Cool beans.


----------



## Sourland

Hipshot said:


> Well we ain't o race



Erase ?


----------



## WVduckchick

alrighty, now I'm off to bed. Got eggs to move to the hatcher in the morning

G'night dear perps.


----------



## Sourland

Good night, Pond.  Off to visions of my heart beating in technicolor on that screen.


----------



## Hipshot

Now did we win the race . Never raced a train before . And never don't know what abnormal means . Looked it up once and when I saw my picture I closed the book . THE NEW AND IMPROVED BYH


----------



## Hipshot

How did I get three of the same post?????????


----------



## Ravyn

WVduckchick said:


> yep, just read the sideways thing on another thread. Cool beans.




I never even thougut of that cuz I always hve my phone sideways for BYH, BYC, and texting... otherwise I can't type, lol... have enough issues with typing on it sideways, other way I'd be... well, you know!


----------



## Littlelakephil

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Me too! I tell my wife I'm one girl and 15 years away from  that being my life...


Oh your a young one then..... I'd like to have that 15 years back


----------



## Littlelakephil

I swear I thought I said somewhere... If you take it to a shop.... And have them do an oil change and tire rotation.... They would check pretty much all that stuff..... Their not gonna let you out the door without an estament for brakes if you need them.... Or anything..... Those are done to try and sell needed work...... That's pretty much their sole purpose.....


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Littlelakephil said:


> What you do is have them do and oil change and tire rotation.... If you need brakes they'll find it..... Most of the other stuff they'll check during the oil change.



Thanks! That's what I was thinking!



Littlelakephil said:


> Oh your a young one then..... I'd like to have that 15 years back



Yes sir. We are both closer to high school than we are to retirement. I'm 32. Wife is 29.


----------



## Littlelakephil

Ravyn said:


> I never even thougut of that cuz I always hve my phone sideways for BYH, BYC, and texting... otherwise I can't type, lol... have enough issues with typing on it sideways, other way I'd be... well, you know!


Oh no I just tried the sideways type thing.... Ain't no way it freaked me out a little.
You must have long fingers.....


----------



## Littlelakephil

Do you type or swipe


----------



## Littlelakephil

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Thanks! That's what I was thinking!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir. We are both closer to high school than we are to retirement. I'm 32. Wife is 29.


Dang I got multiple kids older than you....I feel old.


----------



## Ravyn

Littlelakephil said:


> Oh no I just tried the sideways type thing.... Ain't no way it freaked me out a little.
> You must have long fingers.....






Nope... but I don't have small hands, lol... I type with my thumbs...


----------



## Ravyn

Littlelakephil said:


> Do you type or swipe




I don't swipe... heck, I turned off most of the stuff my phone has now... remember, I'm a duck, lol...


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Ravyn said:


> Nope... but I don't have small hands, lol... I type with my thumbs...



What does it mean if a girl has small hands?



Littlelakephil said:


> Dang I got multiple kids older than you....I feel old.



No need to feel old.


----------



## Hipshot

Littlelakephil said:


> Oh no I just tried the sideways type thing.... Ain't no way it freaked me out a little.
> You must have long fingers.....


 Thumbs Phil the girl has the fastest thumbs I ever saw . I honestly think she is faster than my kids


----------



## Hipshot

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> What does it mean if a girl has small hands?
> It's easy to get a hand full maybe  Old is a state of mind . and the state I'm in
> 
> 
> No need to feel old.


----------



## Ravyn

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> What does it mean if a girl has small hands?
> 
> 
> 
> No need to feel old.




It means there's less extra that isn't covered...


----------



## Littlelakephil

Ravyn said:


> Nope... but I don't have small hands, lol... I type with my thumbs...


See I swipe..... Can't lift my thumb that high....... And that's funny even if I'm the only one who knows why....


----------



## Littlelakephil

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> What does it mean if a girl has small hands?


Well it ain't no hotdog in a hallway.... That's for sure......:


----------



## Ravyn

Hipshot said:


> Thumbs Phil the girl has the fastest thumbs I ever saw . I honestly think she is faster than my kids




 

I have to type fast to keep ahead of my AD........


SQUIRREL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Littlelakephil

Hipshot said:


> Thumbs Phil the girl has the fastest thumbs I ever saw . I honestly think she is faster than my kids


Well I got trigger finger in my left thumb.... So I stutter.


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Ravyn said:


> It means there's less extra that isn't covered...



Small hands are my friends then!


----------



## Littlelakephil

Oh no..... I'm starting to think about that whole time travel thing again...... Got to stop. Gave me a headache last time.


----------



## CTKen

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Small hands are my friends then!


Mine too, sadly they are on the end of my arms, and not DW's


----------



## CTKen

Littlelakephil said:


> Oh no..... I'm starting to think about that whole time travel thing again...... Got to stop. Gave me a headache last time.


Don't,  Phil - just don't


----------



## Littlelakephil

CTKen said:


> Don't,  Phil - just don't


But dude.... It's hard not too.


----------



## Littlelakephil

Okay I just yelled squirrel..... My dogs did nothing..... Nothing at all.
I don't even think they opened their eyes.


----------



## CTKen

Littlelakephil said:


> But dude.... It's hard not too.


Gotta be _something_ you can do / watch to take your mind off it?


----------



## CTKen

Here, give this a go. It's one of my morning rituals - https://www.theguardian.com/crosswords/quick/14668

Time for tea and a smoke, whilst i see how my brain cell is doing today


----------



## Littlelakephil

Yup out cold


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Littlelakephil said:


> Oh no..... I'm starting to think about that whole time travel thing again...... Got to stop. Gave me a headache last time.



How'd the tigers do today?


----------



## Littlelakephil

CTKen said:


> Gotta be _something_ you can do / watch to take your mind off it?


Yup back to the ballgame....


----------



## Littlelakephil

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> How'd the tigers do today?


They are up 5 to 1 in the seventh right now
Against the Angels


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Littlelakephil said:


> They are up 5 to 1 in the seventh right now
> Against the Angels


Nice! I have never had a pro baseball team but I keep thinking I just need to pick one.


----------



## Hipshot

Littlelakephil said:


> Oh no..... I'm starting to think about that whole time travel thing again...... Got to stop. Gave me a headache last time.


 Dude give the grass back to the Yak . Then except the fact that you are a time traveler .


CTKen said:


> Mine too, sadly they are on the end of my arms, and not DW's


 Well the plus is it's easy to buy gloves. You can wear womens sizes exrtra large gloves are hard to get . And them latex gloves rip to shreds when I try to ware them


----------



## Littlelakephil

Cool crossword......


----------



## Littlelakephil

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Nice! I have never had a pro baseball team but I keep thinking I just need to pick one.


Well in case you didn't know I'm a Tiger fan......


----------



## Littlelakephil

Yeah Mike...I really like baseball.... It's a strategy game as much as anything.... And you get to know the players.
I wasn't a jock (go figure).... My wife neither. But we both just started watching when we moved up here.
And I like trying to watch every game.
Watched or listen to all but 2 last year


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Littlelakephil said:


> Well in case you didn't know I'm a Tiger fan......



So I should be a twins fan?


----------



## CTKen

Not that well, apparently


----------



## Littlelakephil

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> So I should be a twins fan?


Now don't get carried away....
Although they are first right now.
But they aren't expected to stay there long..... We'll see....I don't like how everyone is discounting them.
They might surprise everyone.


----------



## Littlelakephil

Good Night everyone..... Deathly tired. Games about over.


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Littlelakephil said:


> Good Night everyone..... Deathly tired. Games about over.



Good night!


----------



## CTKen

Littlelakephil said:


> Good Night everyone..... Deathly tired. Games about over.


Enjoy some rest


----------



## CTKen

Hipshot said:


> Well the plus is it's easy to buy gloves. You can wear womens sizes exrtra large gloves are hard to get . And them latex gloves rip to shreds when I try to ware them


I wouldn't know about them ther latex jobs - seems like you go rummaging around, Dan style


----------



## Ravyn

CTKen said:


> Not that well, apparently







Littlelakephil said:


> Good Night everyone..... Deathly tired. Games about over.



G'Night, my friend... hoping to get more sleep tonight than last night too... :/


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


>


Didn't see any posts above mine about crosswords and my brain cell, so it was intended just to be a response to that directly above. Don't like the lack of new post stuff here. Sure it says new alert, but thats it


----------



## Ravyn

CTKen said:


> Didn't see any posts above mine about crosswords and my brain cell, so it was intended just to be a response to that directly above. Don't like the lack of new post stuff here. Sure it says new alert, but thats it




Really? I get a bar that pops up saying more posts here, click to view... shows even when I'm typing...


----------



## CTKen

maybe it came up, and then went when i was outside? Not sure. Maybe its my browser


----------



## Ravyn

I'm still lost on here, lol... and I never know when stuff is my phone, my service, browser or site...


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> I'm still lost on here, lol... and I never know when stuff is my phone, my service, browser or site...



See, your new post did not show until I refreshed the page  -


----------



## AmyPaperlady

(Just in case it doesn't show, it's at https://www.schlockmercenary.com/2017-05-12 ) Love the banter in the last panel, between the medic and the patient 

Hm, so posting the URL to a webcomic page does nothing...

Let's try this...


----------



## perchie.girl

OneFineAcre said:


> granny hatchet is catching you guys
> Who is going to hit 1000 posts first ?


weve always been neck and neck past thirty days


.


----------



## perchie.girl

Hipshot said:


> I tried but no takers they wanted liquor instead  maybe cause I ain't got no legs


::Snort:::


----------



## perchie.girl

Sourland said:


> Rush towards immortality.





Sourland said:


> Or is that rush towards immorality ?





Sourland said:


> Amorality ?





Sourland said:


> Help me here.  Granny is a runaway train.


----------



## perchie.girl

Who is Dave.....


----------



## Ravyn

perchie.girl said:


> Who is Dave.....




Just think... puff, puff................


----------



## perchie.girl




----------



## AmyPaperlady

perchie.girl said:


> Who is Dave.....



All I know is that he's not here


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> Just think... puff, puff................


The magic dragon?


----------



## Littlelakephil

CTKen said:


> Didn't see any posts above mine about crosswords and my brain cell, so it was intended just to be a response to that directly above. Don't like the lack of new post stuff here. Sure it says new alert, but thats it


You put up a link with your morning crossword I checked it out.... Was a cool link that's all.


----------



## Littlelakephil

AmyPaperlady said:


> All I know is that he's not here


Dave's not here man....


----------



## Littlelakephil

perchie.girl said:


> Who is Dave.....


Think Cheech and Chong..... Dave's not here man....... Wait I'm Dave.....


----------



## Littlelakephil

Ravyn said:


> Just think... puff, puff................


Think puff puff.... Pass


----------



## Littlelakephil

Yeah as you all can see didn't get much sleep last night.     .... Crashed hard about 2 but was up wheezing bad about 5....I guess a little is better than nothing.


----------



## WVduckchick

Littlelakephil said:


> Yeah as you all can see didn't get much sleep last night.     .... Crashed hard about 2 but was up wheezing bad about 5....I guess a little is better than nothing.



 sorry Phil. When I have the opportunity to sleep, I'm always up.  when I have to get up, I'm always still tired. 

and I can't type sideways either. Gotta use my thumbs, upright. Unless I'm laying down, then I swipe with one hand. Lol


----------



## Littlelakephil

WVduckchick said:


> sorry Phil. When I have the opportunity to sleep, I'm always up.  when I have to get up, I'm always still tired.
> 
> and I can't type sideways either. Gotta use my thumbs, upright. Unless I'm laying down, then I swipe with one hand. Lol


Yup I represent that...... Up when I should be sleeping... Sleepy when I should be awake..... Got a long drive this morning.


----------



## Littlelakephil

I really just need to get this asthma back under control...... Heck it's been a while since i bxtched about it. Had a good winter.
Guess I'll just suck it up......


----------



## CTKen

Good morning, everyone  Post from Nifty says that things are progressing well with the conversion.


----------



## Dan26552

Hi. I saw.


----------



## Duluthralphie

Debs Flock said:


> You edited!




I seldom have to edit, the moderators do it for me..


----------



## Duluthralphie

Dan26552 said:


> Hi. I saw.


Where??? I wanna see.


----------



## Debs Flock

Pyxis said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> I went to see the Dutch rabbits, and I wasn't really impressed. The buck was okay, but his head markings weren't the greatest. The only female had no head markings at all and only a stripe of white around her middle, no good at all as far as the standard goes. The mother rabbit was also completely lacking a head marking, so I can't say I'm surprised.
> 
> The breeder had other breeds too, like a pair of lionheads and some mini rexes. Mini rexes are also a small, docile, friendly breed - smaller that Dutch, even. And they have amazing coats. The breeder had six week old babies that were ready to go, all black, which is one of the easiest colors to work with in the breed as far as color requirements go.
> 
> You might see where I'm going with this. I have a pair of mini rexes now. They are so very small and cute. I couldn't get good pictures, the light was already fading by the time I got home with them, so pictures to come. Not exactly what I wanted, I'm happy with them. I can always pick up some Dutch down the road if I find good breeding stock.



   Yay, looking forward to pics!!



Hipshot said:


> I thought I had the best cure for little winky guy .Video and zoom did you know everything get bigger when zoomed







Hipshot said:


> not yakky ! loquacious  we is trying to improve our image . Round here we is looked upon as illiterate inbred chickens .What ain't got no raising atall . Ain't figured out yet how to make a rooster go but I wilI  Wants me  a goat emoji







MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Nice! I have never had a pro baseball team but I keep thinking I just need to pick one.



St. Louis Cardinals!  



MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> So I should be a twins fan?



Nope, see above!  



Littlelakephil said:


> Yeah as you all can see didn't get much sleep last night.     .... Crashed hard about 2 but was up wheezing bad about 5....I guess a little is better than nothing.






Good morning pondies!  TGIF!   I've been researching chicken breeds.  Mark has decided he wants some.  I'm just worried if we get them this year, he won't want Calls next Spring.


----------



## CTKen

Debs Flock said:


> Good morning pondies!  TGIF!   I've been researching chicken breeds.  Mark has decided he wants some.  I'm just worried if we get them this year, he won't want Calls next Spring.


 Me thinks you've lost the plot, gal. Get them thur chickens this year - it's a bargaining tool for your Calls next spring. Go back to bed and start again - you ain't thinking' right


----------



## WVduckchick

Debs Flock said:


> Good morning pondies!  TGIF!   I've been researching chicken breeds.  Mark has decided he wants some.  I'm just worried if we get them this year, he won't want Calls next Spring.



Eh, he will either love the chickens so much, the calls will be easy, or he will hate the chickens, and say ducks are so much better... making the calls easy too.


----------



## CTKen

WVduckchick said:


> Eh, he will either love the chickens so much, the calls will be easy, or he will hate the chickens, and say ducks are so much better... making the calls easy too.


Another good point. Never thought I'd see that day that I have to explain to a woman how to get what she wants To be fair "debs" could be a trannie


----------



## Debs Flock

CTKen said:


> Me thinks you've lost the plot, gal. Get them thur chickens this year - it's a bargaining tool for your Calls next spring. Go back to bed and start again - you ain't thinking' right





WVduckchick said:


> Eh, he will either love the chickens so much, the calls will be easy, or he will hate the chickens, and say ducks are so much better... making the calls easy too.



Top notch enablers the both of you!  Appreciate you thinking on my behalf.


----------



## Debs Flock

CTKen said:


> Another good point. Never thought I'd see that day that I have to explain to a woman how to get what she wants To be fair "debs" could be a trannie


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Duluthralphie said:


> I seldom have to edit, the moderators do it for me..


Uh oh, you found us....


----------



## CTKen

Debs Flock said:


>


Ah, c'mon now - it was a reasonable hypothesis


----------



## Debs Flock

CTKen said:


> Ah, c'mon now - it was a reasonable hypothesis



Pfffttt...not even close.


----------



## AmyLynn2374

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> I just found out that ABC isn't renewing Last Man Standing. Such a bummer!


I saw that yesterday. Makes me so . If it is for the reason they are speculating it is, it's pretty darn crummy. Love Tim Allen and was so looking foreword to new shows with a new source for the political humor.


----------



## Sourland

Good morning, Pond Perps.  You folks were busy last night.


----------



## Littlelakephil

AmyLynn2374 said:


> I saw that yesterday. Makes me so . If it is for the reason they are speculating it is, it's pretty darn crummy. Love Tim Allen and was so looking foreword to new shows with a new source for the political humor.



I love that show too...... That let us have one frickin show..... Just one then yank it from us.


----------



## Dan26552

Duluthralphie said:


> Where??? I wanna see.




https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...ion-progress-updates-discussion-thread.35849/


----------



## Littlelakephil

I just read it was their second highest rated show.... And ratings were highest last season..... It's all just politics...... Maybe some other network will pick them up.
I always watch them on CMT.


----------



## Littlelakephil

Dang it my eye pressures were real high today.....40's
And I think I blew the field of vision test.
Gonna need a seeing eye duck soon.


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

I'm sure i missed replies but there were to many pages to go through. Shortly after first baby made her entrance the stomach flu hit hard. Omg. Still feeling sick. Adleast my 2nd baby has externally pipped itself.


----------



## WVduckchick

CTKen said:


> Ah, c'mon now - it was a reasonable hypothesis



  trannie must mean something different over there.


----------



## CTKen

WVduckchick said:


> trannie must mean something different over there.


"transvestite" in English  (and don't have a go at my little winkie ) - hope it doesn't mean something bad over the pond - wouldn't be the first time I've gotten myself into hot water with that kinda thing


----------



## CTKen

Littlelakephil said:


> Dang it my eye pressures were real high today.....40's
> And I think I blew the field of vision test.
> Gonna need a seeing eye duck soon.


Nice one, Phil - about the duck, not your eyes


----------



## Sourland

I've heard that hot water is good for a little winkie.


----------



## CTKen

Sourland said:


> I've heard that hot water is good for a little winkie.


Warm, yes - hot, I'm not so sure about. We'll ask K, when he's back online


----------



## Duluthralphie

AmyLynn2374 said:


> I saw that yesterday. Makes me so . If it is for the reason they are speculating it is, it's pretty darn crummy. Love Tim Allen and was so looking foreword to new shows with a new source for the political humor.




WHAT!!!

It's one of my favorite shows, It is kind of refreshing to see humor from the other angle than the normal shows.


----------



## Debs Flock

Littlelakephil said:


> Dang it my eye pressures were real high today.....40's
> And I think I blew the field of vision test.
> Gonna need a seeing eye *duck* soon.



   Guess how I "read" that as I glanced through!  



CTKen said:


> "transvestite" in English  (and don't have a go at my little winkie ) - hope it doesn't mean something bad over the pond - wouldn't be the first time I've gotten myself into hot water with that kinda thing



Deserving of a second


----------



## WVduckchick

CTKen said:


> "transvestite" in English  (and don't have a go at my little winkie ) - hope it doesn't mean something bad over the pond - wouldn't be the first time I've gotten myself into hot water with that kinda thing



Now I'm even more confused.  Same meaning, maybe different connotation?  You think our lovely Miss Debs is a transvestite?  That would usually be an insult here.  (maybe it shouldn't be, and I don't mean to sound insensitive to any group of people... just.... well, hopefully I haven't stuck my own foot in my own mouth)


----------



## Sourland

WVduckchick said:


> Now I'm even more confused.  Same meaning, maybe different connotation?  You think our lovely Miss Debs is a transvestite?  That would usually be an insult here.  (maybe it shouldn't be, and I don't mean to sound insensitive to any group of people... just.... well, hopefully I haven't stuck my own foot in my own mouth)


Too late for the Pond to turn PC.


----------



## CTKen

WVduckchick said:


> Now I'm even more confused.  Same meaning, maybe different connotation?  You think our lovely Miss Debs is a transvestite?  That would usually be an insult here.  (maybe it shouldn't be, and I don't mean to sound insensitive to any group of people... just.... well, hopefully I haven't stuck my own foot in my own mouth)


 Your flexible enough, so you say 

Certainly not meant as an insult, so sorry if that's how it sounded to you guys over there. Y'all know thats not my kinda thang.



Debs Flock said:


> Deserving of a second


 Harsh, young lady


----------



## WVduckchick

Sourland said:


> Too late for the Pond to turn PC.



True, but since we have other visitors here, I had to qualify my response.


----------



## CTKen

i think following that transatlantic befuddlement, I'm going to fix myself the usual.


----------



## Bunnylady

Uh, Oh.  WV, by simply_ suggesting_ that it could be an insult, you have declared yourself a homophobe - or didn't you know that's how it works? Kinda
like the "the first rule of Fight Club is you do not talk about Fight Club" thing. 

(and yes, that statement is made with tongue firmly planted in cheek - though it's even hard to type like that)


----------



## Debs Flock

WVduckchick said:


> Now I'm even more confused.  Same meaning, maybe different connotation?  You think our lovely Miss Debs is a transvestite?  That would usually be an insult here.  (maybe it shouldn't be, and I don't mean to sound insensitive to any group of people... just.... well, hopefully I haven't stuck my own foot in my own mouth)



I will declare I'm 100% Grade A woman with no desire to be anything else and I have a very healthy appreciation & love of bedroom activities with men only.  I'm a huge fan of man-parts!  



CTKen said:


> Your flexible enough, so you say
> 
> Certainly not meant as an insult, so sorry if that's how it sounded to you guys over there. Y'all know thats not my kinda thang.
> 
> Harsh, young lady



You could probably get into some hot water with that remark to other people.  Me, I'll just give you some virtual pain & enjoy every second of it.



WVduckchick said:


> True, but since we have other visitors here, I had to qualify my response.



Yes.  True dat.


----------



## Debs Flock

Bunnylady said:


> Uh, Oh.  WV, by simply_ suggesting_ that it could be an insult, you have declared yourself a homophobe - or didn't you know that's how it works? Kinda
> like the "the first rule of Fight Club is you do not talk about Fight Club" thing.



Naw...she knows me well and if I were the sensitive type, that could indeed be an insult to me personally.


----------



## Duluthralphie

I being on "probation" and next up for detention most days avoided the whole "winkie" conversation..but I can tell you it did not have the meaning I put to it in my innocent mind...



I guess the word "whole" was redundant, who would want a half a winkie no matter what the connotation was.


----------



## perchie.girl

Littlelakephil said:


> Think Cheech and Chong..... Dave's not here man....... Wait I'm Dave.....


OH wow....  that was hovering in the back of my mind but I thought Naw... what an obscure reference....


----------



## CTKen

Bunnylady said:


> Uh, Oh.  WV, by simply_ suggesting_ that it could be an insult, you have declared yourself a homophobe - or didn't you know that's how it works? Kinda
> like the "the first rule of Fight Club is you do not talk about Fight Club" thing.
> 
> (and yes, that statement is made with tongue firmly planted in cheek - though it's even hard to type like that)





Debs Flock said:


> I will declare I'm 100% Grade A woman with no desire to be anything else and I have a very healthy appreciation & love of bedroom activities with men only.  I'm a huge fan of man-parts!
> 
> 
> 
> You could probably get into some hot water with that remark to other people.  Me, I'll just give you some virtual pain & enjoy every second of it.


 Hang on a second. Firstly, being a transvestite does not have anything to do with gender preference.

The comment stemmed from Debs not "thinking like a woman" in her post about new chicken breeds and Calls (we know how crafty you ladies can be) hence the hypothesis that she may be a fella, since her thought process was outta whack (for a woman). To me, it was totally innocent and certainly not a slur on either those that enjoy expressing their alter ego, nor Debs. Maybe my sense of humour is similarly outta whack - sorry


----------



## perchie.girl

CTKen said:


> i think following that transatlantic befuddlement, I'm going to fix myself the usual.


Have two for me will ya?


----------



## WVduckchick

Bunnylady said:


> Uh, Oh.  WV, by simply_ suggesting_ that it could be an insult, you have declared yourself a homophobe - or didn't you know that's how it works? Kinda
> like the "the first rule of Fight Club is you do not talk about Fight Club" thing.
> 
> (and yes, that statement is made with tongue firmly planted in cheek - though it's even hard to type like that)


----------



## CTKen

perchie.girl said:


> Have two for me will ya?


If you insist


----------



## perchie.girl

Morning Pond Perps.....  Up early...  to clean house for the house keeper....then freeeedome for a couple  of hours.  Grandma had an eye procedure yesterday so was up during the night in pain... which is usual.

at 100 years old shes got 20/40 vision thanks to the docs management of her Wet Macular Degeneration.   

deb


----------



## Debs Flock

CTKen said:


> Hang on a second. Firstly, being a transvestite does not have anything to do with gender preference.
> 
> The comment stemmed from Debs not "thinking like a woman" in her post about new chicken breeds and Calls (we know how crafty you ladies can be) hence the hypothesis that she may be a fella, since her thought process was outta whack (for a woman). To me, it was totally innocent and certainly not a slur on either those that enjoy expressing their alter ego, nor Debs. Maybe my sense of humour is similarly outta whack - sorry



Well, yes, I know it has nothing to do with gender preference, but since I was making a declaration, figured I'd make that clear in case anyone had doubts.   

No worries anyway, Chris.  We all enjoy your humor even when it requires explanation.


----------



## CTKen

Think I'll stick to slap-stick stuff for the rest of the day


----------



## Debs Flock

CTKen said:


> Think I'll stick to slap-stick stuff for the rest of the day



- stick?


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## CTKen

Debs Flock said:


> - stick?


But, but... its mine. If I don't, who else will?


----------



## WVduckchick

Oh how I miss the ole Birdcage days...


----------



## Debs Flock

CTKen said:


> But, but... its mine. If I don't, who else will?


----------



## Dan26552

Over an hour and no post, what happened???


----------



## CTKen

Dan26552 said:


> Over an hour and no post, what happened???


Not a clue, Dan


----------



## Dan26552

Lonely.


----------



## CTKen

Dan26552 said:


> Lonely.


With all that livestock to faff with


----------



## Dan26552

CTKen said:


> With all that livestock to faff with



Yep


----------



## CTKen

Dan26552 said:


> Yep


Ya need that boar back, fella  or you could always "entertain" yourself


----------



## Dan26552

That boar hasn't left yet.


----------



## Debs Flock

CTKen said:


> Ya need that boar back, fella  or you could always "entertain" yourself



 

Have I mentioned how glad I am that it's Friday?  I need to schedule some vacation days.


----------



## CTKen

Debs Flock said:


> Have I mentioned how glad I am that it's Friday?  I need to schedule some vacation days.


DWs just had 2 weeks off - nightmare  not I'm grumpy or set in my ways, you understand . Any plans with your days off?


----------



## CTKen

Dan26552 said:


> That boar hasn't left yet.


So what's the issue? You lurve him


----------



## Dan26552

Do not


----------



## Debs Flock

CTKen said:


> DWs just had 2 weeks off - nightmare  not I'm grumpy or set in my ways, you understand . Any plans with your days off?



Breakfast & shopping tomorrow with a close friend & just found out my son is going to join us.  Looking forward to it.  Hope to do some weeding & planting on Sunday.  What will you be up to?


----------



## DwayneNLiz

FridayYet said:


> Got the arches up and wired together. Only one more to go to cover a potting bench (That I haven't built yet.)  Got the sugar snap peas and the fortex green beans in the ground, so slowly but surely I'm making progress.
> 
> My hands hurt so bad from bending the wire though.


 thats great! cant wait for pics!  hope the hands feel better



Jenniferlamar70 said:


> Hey my first baby hatched. I didn't plan on helping it out until tomorrow but when I checked on it all the veins had receded and it was pushing really hard trying to get out while peeping. I went ahead and removed the shell and it almost came out by itself. No pics yet as its drying in the hatcher. Two left to go. Both are internally pipped. ☺


 awesome! hope you feel better 



Littlelakephil said:


> Well....I just procured to Cuyoga ducklings pick them up tomorrow....


 Yayyyy!! i had a couple, they were so cute!



Littlelakephil said:


> Wife doesn't know.... She probably will want me to get rid of a couple of the others....


 just pretend that theyve always been there 



WVduckchick said:


> why wouldn't she want any more Phil?
> 
> my black serama hen got on the outside roost with her flock this evening and left her babies. They are still so tiny, only 5 weeks old. I want to bring them inside, but I suppose she knows best??


 poor things



WVduckchick said:


> That's a decent sized rooster on the other side of the fence.
> View attachment 33173 View attachment 33174


 theyre so cute! 



Pyxis said:


> Evening everyone!
> 
> I went to see the Dutch rabbits, and I wasn't really impressed. The buck was okay, but his head markings weren't the greatest. The only female had no head markings at all and only a stripe of white around her middle, no good at all as far as the standard goes. The mother rabbit was also completely lacking a head marking, so I can't say I'm surprised.
> 
> The breeder had other breeds too, like a pair of lionheads and some mini rexes. Mini rexes are also a small, docile, friendly breed - smaller that Dutch, even. And they have amazing coats. The breeder had six week old babies that were ready to go, all black, which is one of the easiest colors to work with in the breed as far as color requirements go.
> 
> You might see where I'm going with this. I have a pair of mini rexes now. They are so very small and cute. I couldn't get good pictures, the light was already fading by the time I got home with them, so pictures to come. Not exactly what I wanted, I'm happy with them. I can always pick up some Dutch down the road if I find good breeding stock.


 ROFL!!! congrats on the bunnies



Littlelakephil said:


> View attachment 33196 see





MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> View attachment 33205
> 
> Phil, the dealer we bought our car from is trying to sell my wife on the above service package at 30k miles. Seems absurd to me. Which of those services would you feel are a good idea on a pathfinder with 30k miles on it?


 30k miles on it should still have a warantee from Nissan, if it needs some of that i would be speaking to nissan



WVduckchick said:


> Hey Phil, turn your phone sideways! Post numbers show up, and IDs and info on the left!


 






Hipshot said:


> I'm A BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAd boy


  oh my, is that not illegal in TN?



Littlelakephil said:


> Dang I got multiple kids older than you....I feel old.


 i think i am the 2nd to youngest in this group or maybe 3rd



MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> What does it mean if a girl has small hands?
> 
> No need to feel old.


 whatever she's holding looks even bigger 



Debs Flock said:


> Good morning pondies!  TGIF!   I've been researching chicken breeds.  Mark has decided he wants some.  I'm just worried if we get them this year, he won't want Calls next Spring.


 Everyone needs calls!! just ask Rav lol



Littlelakephil said:


> Dang it my eye pressures were real high today.....40's
> And I think I blew the field of vision test.
> Gonna need a seeing eye duck soon.


  sorry that stinks



Jenniferlamar70 said:


> I'm sure i missed replies but there were to many pages to go through. Shortly after first baby made her entrance the stomach flu hit hard. Omg. Still feeling sick. Adleast my 2nd baby has externally pipped itself.


 



Debs Flock said:


> I will declare I'm 100% Grade A woman with no desire to be anything else and I have a very healthy appreciation & love of bedroom activities with men only.  I'm a huge fan of man-parts!
> You could probably get into some hot water with that remark to other people.  Me, I'll just give you some virtual pain & enjoy every second of it.
> 
> Yes.  True dat.


LOL   you are hilarious


----------



## WVduckchick

Debs Flock said:


> Breakfast & shopping tomorrow with a close friend & just found out my son is going to join us.  Looking forward to it.  Hope to do some weeding & planting on Sunday.  What will you be up to?



Sounds like fun. 

careful with the weeding around here.


----------



## WVduckchick

DwayneNLiz said:


>


----------



## CTKen

Debs Flock said:


> Breakfast & shopping tomorrow with a close friend & just found out my son is going to join us.  Looking forward to it.  Hope to do some weeding & planting on Sunday.  What will you be up to?


As little as possible, hopefully. Cars just had new shocks etc so we are 800 dollars down  no shopping for me and bread and water for the next month (gotta squeeze some gin from somewhere though )


----------



## Debs Flock

CTKen said:


> As little as possible, hopefully. Cars just had new shocks etc so we are 800 dollars down  no shopping for me and bread and water for the next month (gotta squeeze some gin from somewhere though )



I'll shop for ya.  Gimme your list.


----------



## CTKen

Debs Flock said:


> I'll shop for ya.  Gimme your list.


Gin, gin - oh, and more gin  you're so kind


----------



## CTKen

Actually, i hate shopping, but i love food shopping - especially when I'm back in the west - its alot cheaper, compared to this neck of the woods and so much better. Roll on July


----------



## Ravyn

WVduckchick said:


> Eh, he will either love the chickens so much, the calls will be easy, or he will hate the chickens, and say ducks are so much better... making the calls easy too.





Sound thinking in my mind... 



Jenniferlamar70 said:


> I'm sure i missed replies but there were to many pages to go through. Shortly after first baby made her entrance the stomach flu hit hard. Omg. Still feeling sick. Adleast my 2nd baby has externally pipped itself.



Join the club! Ugh, this stuff is kicking my arse!

Glad the 2nd pipped externally... 



perchie.girl said:


> OH wow....  that was hovering in the back of my mind but I thought Naw... what an obscure reference....



We try not to plaster those things across the billboards, ya know?



CTKen said:


> Hang on a second. Firstly, being a transvestite does not have anything to do with gender preference.
> 
> The comment stemmed from Debs not "thinking like a woman" in her post about new chicken breeds and Calls (we know how crafty you ladies can be) hence the hypothesis that she may be a fella, since her thought process was outta whack (for a woman). To me, it was totally innocent and certainly not a slur on either those that enjoy expressing their alter ego, nor Debs. Maybe my sense of humour is similarly outta whack - sorry



I got it... 



perchie.girl said:


> Morning Pond Perps.....  Up early...  to clean house for the house keeper....then freeeedome for a couple  of hours.  Grandma had an eye procedure yesterday so was up during the night in pain... which is usual.
> 
> at 100 years old shes got 20/40 vision thanks to the docs management of her Wet Macular Degeneration.
> 
> deb







WVduckchick said:


> Oh how I miss the ole Birdcage days...



Me too!!!


----------



## Debs Flock

Okay, I'll send you a little food and lots of gin!


----------



## Sourland

WVduckchick said:


> Sounds like fun.
> 
> careful with the weeding around here.




Snake in the bush ?  which raises the question : Is "a bird in the hand worth 2 in the bush ?"  Personally I think not.


----------



## Bunnylady

But is a snake in the bush worth two in the . . . . never mind.

(BTW, I don't really _mind_ snakes, as long as I see them first, but they seem to be _everywhere _here today!)


----------



## WVduckchick

Sourland said:


> Snake in the bush ?  which raises the question : Is "a bird in the hand worth 2 in the bush ?"  Personally I think not.



I concur. 

I passed by a house today where they had recently had some landscaping done.  I think the landscaper has a Pond sense of humour.


----------



## Debs Flock

WVduckchick said:


> I concur.
> 
> I passed by a house today where they had recently had some landscaping done.  I think the landscaper has a Pond sense of humour.



And?  How did you arrive at that conclusion??


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

Well the 2nd baby externally pipped and started to zip but then must have stalled for some reason. I found it passed away partially zipped. 3rd one has externally pipped now but I made a viewing hole to keep an eye on it. Not taking any chances losing this one..


----------



## CTKen

Sourland said:


> Snake in the bush ?  which raises the question : Is "a bird in the hand worth 2 in the bush ?"  Personally I think not.


Agreed, providing one us ambidextrous


----------



## CTKen

Jenniferlamar70 said:


> Well the 2nd baby externally pipped and started to zip but then must have stalled for some reason. I found it passed away partially zipped. 3rd one has externally pipped now but I made a viewing hole to keep an eye on it. Not taking any chances losing this one..


Sorry, but hope your third one makes it


----------



## Ravyn

Jenniferlamar70 said:


> Well the 2nd baby externally pipped and started to zip but then must have stalled for some reason. I found it passed away partially zipped. 3rd one has externally pipped now but I made a viewing hole to keep an eye on it. Not taking any chances losing this one..




Sorry for the lost one... if you opened the last one even a bit, should open the air cell all the way and lube the membrane so it doesn't dry out...


----------



## CTKen

Debs Flock said:


> Okay, I'll send you a little food and lots of gin!


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

Ravyn said:


> Sorry for the lost one... if you opened the last one even a bit, should open the air cell all the way and lube the membrane so it doesn't dry out...


Yes I did. I opened it up and put Vaseline on the membrane. Its still spunky. Yawning alot so still have time. This way I can keep an eye on it though. I feel awful about losing the other one. I've been sonsick though...


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

Ravyn said:


> Sorry for the lost one... if you opened the last one even a bit, should open the air cell all the way and lube the membrane so it doesn't dry out...


Yes I did. I opened it up and put Vaseline on the membrane. Its still spunky. Yawning alot so still have time. This way I can keep an eye on it though. I feel awful about losing the other one. I've been sonsick though...


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

Sorry my phone froze up


----------



## WVduckchick

Debs Flock said:


> And?  How did you arrive at that conclusion??



I knew you would ask.  

I think they ordered a 4E and 2 B's, and then did a little extra scuplting.


----------



## WVduckchick

Jenniferlamar70 said:


> Yes I did. I opened it up and put Vaseline on the membrane. Its still spunky. Yawning alot so still have time. This way I can keep an eye on it though. I feel awful about losing the other one. I've been sonsick though...



Sorry you lost one.  Hope the other one will do better, and hope you feel better too!


----------



## Debs Flock

Jenniferlamar70 said:


> Yes I did. I opened it up and put Vaseline on the membrane. Its still spunky. Yawning alot so still have time. This way I can keep an eye on it though. I feel awful about losing the other one. I've been sonsick though...



   Hope 'ling hatches with no problems & hope you feel better soon!



WVduckchick said:


> I knew you would ask.
> 
> I think they ordered a 4E and 2 B's, and then did a little extra scuplting.



   Yeah...not seeing anything except some oddly shaped bushes.


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

WVduckchick said:


> Sorry you lost one.  Hope the other one will do better, and hope you feel better too!


Thanks me too..


----------



## DwayneNLiz

WVduckchick said:


> I concur.
> 
> I passed by a house today where they had recently had some landscaping done.  I think the landscaper has a Pond sense of humour.


 LOL



Jenniferlamar70 said:


> Yes I did. I opened it up and put Vaseline on the membrane. Its still spunky. Yawning alot so still have time. This way I can keep an eye on it though. I feel awful about losing the other one. I've been sonsick though...


  hope you feel better, gotta take care of yourself too


----------



## WVduckchick

Debs Flock said:


> Yeah...not seeing anything except some oddly shaped bushes.



Good!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Debs Flock said:


> Yeah...not seeing anything except some oddly shaped bushes.


thats not their yard she is showing you what the landscaper ordered for shrubs
one tall, two short, and extra shaping on the tall one


----------



## Ravyn

Jenniferlamar70 said:


> Yes I did. I opened it up and put Vaseline on the membrane. Its still spunky. Yawning alot so still have time. This way I can keep an eye on it though. I feel awful about losing the other one. I've been sonsick though...



I feel you right now, trust me... am flattened with flu too... try to not feel so bad about it though, only so much you can do right now...


----------



## Ravyn

WVduckchick said:


> I knew you would ask.
> 
> I think they ordered a 4E and 2 B's, and then did a little extra scuplting.



 



Debs Flock said:


> Hope 'ling hatches with no problems & hope you feel better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...not seeing anything except some oddly shaped bushes.


----------



## CTKen

Debs Flock said:


> Yeah...not seeing anything except some oddly shaped bushes.


Me neither  it's late though


----------



## WVduckchick

CTKen said:


> Me neither  it's late though



Oh, go have another stiffy.


----------



## Ravyn

WVduckchick said:


> Oh, go have another stiffy.




If we were home, I would cut and paste that pic so they could see clearly...


----------



## CTKen

WVduckchick said:


> Oh, go have another stiffy.


That's heart attack territory - DW swears they are vitamin supplements, but they have me "up" all night


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> If we were home, I would cut and paste that pic so they could see clearly...


Ah, go on - be a devil


----------



## WVduckchick

I blame Sour. He brought up the "pond sense of humor" with his debit card the other day.


----------



## CTKen

WVduckchick said:


> I blame Sour. He brought up the "pond sense of humor" with his debit card the other day.


I'm all for blaming Sour


----------



## Debs Flock

WVduckchick said:


> Good!



   We pondies like oddly shaped bushes!


----------



## CTKen

Debs Flock said:


> We pondies like oddly shaped bushes!


Me no like any shrubbery- gets stuck in yer teeth  on that note, it's prudent I retire- goodnight all


----------



## Debs Flock

CTKen said:


> Me no like any shrubbery- gets stuck in yer teeth  on that note, it's prudent I retire- goodnight all



Aw c'mon...not even a nice ground covering?

G'night Chris.  Pleasant dreams!


----------



## FridayYet

G'night Chris.


----------



## Debs Flock

Hi Friday!!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

thats one way to make sure you floss


----------



## FridayYet

Hi Deb, hi everyone.  Busy morning at work, just stopping by to see what's up with everyone.


----------



## Debs Flock

We're in store for great weather this weekend so I hope to do lots of weeding/planting.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

cold and rainy here 
but still hoping to buy the stuff to get my plants in buckets


----------



## FridayYet

It's going to be hot here, so hope to do some more planting in the morning.  Need to go out and finish lining the run with netting so the babies don't run out through the wire.  

I'll check back in later!


----------



## AmyPaperlady

CTKen said:


> Actually, i hate shopping, but i love food shopping - especially when I'm back in the west - its alot cheaper, compared to this neck of the woods and so much better. Roll on July



When in July? Late enough to meet me somewhere, or even make a meet (you'd love h2g2ers)? https://h2g2.com/entry/A87879046 for my itinerary. Less than 2 and a half months!


----------



## Debs Flock

DwayneNLiz said:


> cold and rainy here
> but still hoping to buy the stuff to get my plants in buckets



Drat...for the whole weekend?


----------



## Debs Flock

FridayYet said:


> It's going to be hot here, so hope to do some more planting in the morning.  Need to go out and finish lining the run with netting so the babies don't run out through the wire.
> 
> I'll check back in later!



And I believe someone owes us photos.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Debs Flock said:


> Drat...for the whole weekend?


yep sat, sun, mon


BUT!!!  
someone just got arrested outside my office


----------



## Debs Flock

DwayneNLiz said:


> yep sat, sun, mon
> 
> 
> BUT!!!
> someone just got arrested outside my office



Drat...sorry to hear that.

What's this you say?      Should you be hiding??


----------



## lilwildrabbit

Just went through a bout of withdrawals and button quail eggs arrived they so small!! Had to give them big brothers and sisters


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Debs Flock said:


> Drat...sorry to hear that.
> 
> What's this you say?      Should you be hiding??


  no, i am on the 3rd floor and they were on the road, but it was very dramatic in this tiny little town
5 cruisers, guy was dragged out of the car, he was kicking and yelling
fun to watch, cant wait to see the police reports next week!



lilwildrabbit said:


> View attachment 33453 Just went through a bout of withdrawals and button quail eggs arrived they so small!! Had to give them big brothers and sisters


 Fun!!
those eggs are so little!


----------



## Debs Flock

lilwildrabbit said:


> View attachment 33453 Just went through a bout of withdrawals and button quail eggs arrived they so small!! Had to give them big brothers and sisters



Nice pic.  Neat to see the different sized eggs.  Are they actually inside the incubator?



DwayneNLiz said:


> no, i am on the 3rd floor and they were on the road, but it was very dramatic in this tiny little town
> 5 cruisers, guy was dragged out of the car, he was kicking and yelling
> fun to watch, cant wait to see the police reports next week!
> 
> Fun!!
> those eggs are so little!



That sure makes the afternoon more interesting.


----------



## Littlelakephil

Debs Flock said:


> I will declare I'm 100% Grade A woman with no desire to be anything else and I have a very healthy appreciation & love of bedroom activities with men only.  I'm a huge fan of man-parts!
> 
> 
> 
> You could probably get into some hot water with that remark to other people.  Me, I'll just give you some virtual pain & enjoy every second of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  True dat.


I'm a huge fan of female parts


----------



## lilwildrabbit

Debs Flock said:


> Nice pic.  Neat to see the different sized eggs.  Are they actually inside the incubator?
> 
> 
> 
> That sure makes the afternoon more interesting.


Yep that's in the incubator lol I'm letting them set 24 hours before I start it up I'll pull the rack tonight and start the incubator up then tomorrow place them back in I have cats they love little toy eggs!!


----------



## Pyxis

Today was busy! It was my annual day for taking animals into my old high school to the junior high biology classes and teaching about them. My friend and I do it every year. I took my bearded dragon, my leopard gecko, my chameleon, Godzilla the goose, and of course his ducks had to go with him. My friend brought his pixie frog, his corn snake, a red eared slider, and his savannah monitor, so we had a good group of animals. So I taught kids all day!

The teacher always gives us each a gift card to tractor supply as a thank you. I used mine to pick up some new work gloves and my first roll of fencing. 

I also had a hatch today of spangled OEGBs and hatched nine chicks out of twelve shipped eggs. All 12 made it to lockdown but three just never pipped and died.

And finally I set more guinea eggs today, the ones that I am hoping will be pied.

I think I'm gonna take it easy for the rest of the day!


----------



## Littlelakephil

perchie.girl said:


> OH wow....  that was hovering in the back of my mind but I thought Naw... what an obscure reference....


Obscure? You should know me by now.....


----------



## Debs Flock

lilwildrabbit said:


> Yep that's in the incubator lol I'm letting them set 24 hours before I start it up I'll pull the rack tonight and start the incubator up then tomorrow place them back in I have cats they love little toy eggs!!



    Hope you have a nice hatch!



Pyxis said:


> Today was busy! It was my annual day for taking animals into my old high school to the junior high biology classes and teaching about them. My friend and I do it every year. I took my bearded dragon, my leopard gecko, my chameleon, Godzilla the goose, and of course his ducks had to go with him. My friend brought his pixie frog, his corn snake, a red eared slider, and his savannah monitor, so we had a good group of animals. So I taught kids all day!
> 
> The teacher always gives us each a gift card to tractor supply as a thank you. I used mine to pick up some new work gloves and my first roll of fencing.
> 
> I also had a hatch today of spangled OEGBs and hatched nine chicks out of twelve shipped eggs. All 12 made it to lockdown but three just never pipped and died.
> 
> And finally I set more guinea eggs today, the ones that I am hoping will be pied.
> 
> I think I'm gonna take it easy for the rest of the day!



That sounds like a great day!  Got pics?


----------



## lilwildrabbit

Debs Flock said:


> Hope you have a nice hatch!
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a great day!  Got pics?


Thanks!!! Had button quail years ago they so fun just to watch and listen to


----------



## Pyxis

Debs Flock said:


> That sounds like a great day! Got pics?



Yes I do!

Cas the corn snake:







The kids petting Caramel (she is an excellent reptile ambassador, puts up with anything):





Godzilla goose with me at the front of the class:






My friend at the front with his monitor:


----------



## Debs Flock

Nice!  I bet those kids will be talking about that for weeks.  Caramel does look nice & calm.

Got any pics of the rabbits yet?


----------



## Pyxis

Debs Flock said:


> Nice!  I bet those kids will be talking about that for weeks.  Caramel does look nice & calm.
> 
> Got any pics of the rabbits yet?



Not good ones, but here's the doe:


----------



## Debs Flock

That's a pretty good pic.  She's pretty!


----------



## Bunnylady

Pyxis said:


> Not good ones, but here's the doe:



I hate to say it, but that's not a Mini Rex.






This is a Mini Rex. The Rex coat is only about half an inch long, and so dense that it is almost like velvet - it makes almost no difference which way you stroke it, because it basically stands straight up. (Incidentally, this animal is most likely oversized, but the pic shows the coat pretty well)


----------



## Pyxis

Bunnylady said:


> I hate to say it, but that's not a Mini Rex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Mini Rex. The Rex coat is only about half an inch long, and so dense that it is almost like velvet - it makes almost no difference which way you stroke it, because it basically stands straight up. (Incidentally, this animal is most likely oversized, but the pic shows the coat pretty well)



I'm fairly certain the father was a mini rex, he had that type of coat. I didn't get a close look at the mother, so it's possible they are only half mini rex. Honestly I really don't think that the breeder knew what they were doing at this point. I sent an email to ask them what the colors of the parents were called (neither were black) and she didn't even know. Do they start out with coats like that or does it come in later? She told me it should come in later, which I am now doubting.

After hearing that they're probably not even purebred, I'm probably just going to sell them, go to the rabbit show that's coming up in a couple weeks, and get some contacts there. I'm wholly unimpressed with the 'breeder' I got these from at this point.


----------



## Ravyn

Posting for Phil... his new Cayuga ducklings...


----------



## Dan26552

Awww!


----------



## WVduckchick

lilwildrabbit said:


> View attachment 33453 Just went through a bout of withdrawals and button quail eggs arrived they so small!! Had to give them big brothers and sisters



 quail are such fun to hatch. Good luck!



Pyxis said:


> Today was busy! It was my annual day for taking animals into my old high school to the junior high biology classes and teaching about them. My friend and I do it every year. I took my bearded dragon, my leopard gecko, my chameleon, Godzilla the goose, and of course his ducks had to go with him. My friend brought his pixie frog, his corn snake, a red eared slider, and his savannah monitor, so we had a good group of animals. So I taught kids all day!
> 
> The teacher always gives us each a gift card to tractor supply as a thank you. I used mine to pick up some new work gloves and my first roll of fencing.
> 
> I also had a hatch today of spangled OEGBs and hatched nine chicks out of twelve shipped eggs. All 12 made it to lockdown but three just never pipped and died.
> 
> And finally I set more guinea eggs today, the ones that I am hoping will be pied.
> 
> I think I'm gonna take it easy for the rest of the day!



Neat of you and your friend to do that! How are the seramas coming along?


----------



## Bunnylady

Pyxis said:


> I'm fairly certain the father was a mini rex, he had that type of coat. I didn't get a close look at the mother, so it's possible they are only half mini rex. Honestly I really don't think that the breeder knew what they were doing at this point. I sent an email to ask them what the colors of the parents were called (neither were black) and she didn't even know. Do they start out with coats like that or does it come in later? She told me it should come in later, which I am now doubting.
> 
> After hearing that they're probably not even purebred, I'm probably just going to sell them, go to the rabbit show that's coming up in a couple weeks, and get some contacts there. I'm wholly unimpressed with the 'breeder' I got these from at this point.







These babies are about a week old. Even at this age, their coats are noticeably different than the normal coat - shorter and denser.





These Holland Lop babies (not my picture) are about 2 weeks old.






This is a 3-week old Mini Rex.






So is this. (Yep - my avatar)

Rex coats are unique from the get-go. Yeah, I'm not impressed with this breeder, either - she may know quite a bit about rabbit care, but she appears not to know diddly-squat about rabbit breeds. I'm sorry this happened to you. 

I envy you going to the show - I haven't been able to get to one in _ages_. Lots of breeders bring animals to sell to the shows, so you may find just what you want there. Certainly, you will find very helpful people and more information than you can process in a month . . . . everybody goes home from a show hoarse from "talking rabbit" all day (a friend of mine once said, "of course we do - nobody else wants to hear it!"). Good luck!


----------



## Ravyn

Velveteen rabbits...


----------



## Pyxis

Bunnylady said:


> These babies are about a week old. Even at this age, their coats are noticeably different than the normal coat - shorter and denser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Holland Lop babies (not my picture) are about 2 weeks old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a 3-week old Mini Rex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is this. (Yep - my avatar)
> 
> Rex coats are unique from the get-go. Yeah, I'm not impressed with this breeder, either - she may know quite a bit about rabbit care, but she appears not to know diddly-squat about rabbit breeds. I'm sorry this happened to you.
> 
> I envy you going to the show - I haven't been able to get to one in _ages_. Lots of breeders bring animals to sell to the shows, so you may find just what you want there. Certainly, you will find very helpful people and more information than you can process in a month . . . . everybody goes home from a show hoarse from "talking rabbit" all day (a friend of mine once said, "of course we do - nobody else wants to hear it!"). Good luck!



Thanks so much for all the info! I am excited about the show, it looks like it's the only one in my state this year. Do you know a ballpark figure of what a small breed rabbit might be going for? I want to bring some cash in case I do find what I'm looking for, but I have no idea what to bring.


----------



## granny hatchet

Hi all, sorry to just pop in unexpected but seen @Sourland post last night and got tickled. If its any consolation My wrist is still swollen and sore !  hahaaa    Yesterday at 11:19 PM



* AlleysChicks Ridin' The Range *
Joined:
Saturday
Messages:
90
Likes Received:
20
Trophy Points:
57
Less than 10 away!

AlleysChicks, Yesterday at 11:19 PM Report
#1000 Like + Quote Reply


----------



## granny hatchet

Yesterday at 11:20 PM



* Littlelakephil Ridin' The Range *
Joined:
Saturday
Messages:
136
Likes Received:
55
Trophy Points:
67
Location:
Michigan's Upper Peninsula
What you do is have them do and oil change and tire rotation.... If you need brakes they'll find it..... Most of the other stuff they'll check during the oil change.

Littlelakephil, Yesterday at 11:20 PM Report
#1000 Like + Quote Reply


----------



## granny hatchet

first race I won in 40 years .


----------



## Pyxis

WVduckchick said:


> How are the seramas coming along?



Doing great as of last candling! I'm going to take another peak in there tonight to see what's going on. So far all the eggs you sent except two of the older ones are coming along well.


----------



## Ravyn

Cocoa Pop and Willow hatched their babies...


----------



## Debs Flock

Melted heart.       I'm amazed that  I can tolerate...


such a large dose of precious/adorable all at once.

Night all.  Catch ya tomorrow.  Try not to get in too much trouble.


----------



## Hipshot

Bunnylady said:


> These babies are about a week old. Even at this age, their coats are noticeably different than the normal coat - shorter and denser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Holland Lop babies (not my picture) are about 2 weeks old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a 3-week old Mini Rex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is this. (Yep - my avatar)
> 
> Rex coats are unique from the get-go. Yeah, I'm not impressed with this breeder, either - she may know quite a bit about rabbit care, but she appears not to know diddly-squat about rabbit breeds. I'm sorry this happened to you.
> 
> I envy you going to the show - I haven't been able to get to one in _ages_. Lots of breeders bring animals to sell to the shows, so you may find just what you want there. Certainly, you will find very helpful people and more information than you can process in a month . . . . everybody goes home from a show hoarse from "talking rabbit" all day (a friend of mine once said, "of course we do - nobody else wants to hear it!"). Good luck!


 Not very often that I go AWWWWWWW over a picture but your avatar does not do that picture the justice it deservers  . It is a very cute picture .



granny hatchet said:


> Hi all, sorry to just pop in unexpected but seen @Sourland post last night and got tickled. If its any consolation My wrist is still swollen and sore !  hahaaa     OH go suck a lemon    If only I could type .


----------



## Hipshot

Debs Flock said:


> Melted heart.       I'm amazed that  I can tolerate...
> 
> 
> such a large dose of precious/adorable all at once.
> 
> Night all.  Catch ya tomorrow.  Try not to get in too much trouble.


BUT you'll miss me


----------



## Hipshot

granny hatchet said:


> first race I won in 40 years .


  Well guess you were due then . I can't complain I'm still winning the bath room race.


----------



## perchie.girl

lilwildrabbit said:


> Thanks!!! Had button quail years ago they so fun just to watch and listen to


When I raised finches I had button quail in the bottom of the aviary....  They do a great job of Poilicing the floor little silly birds.

deb


----------



## Sourland

Hipshot said:


> Well guess you were due then . I can't complain I'm still winning the bath room race.



Give it time.  You'll lose eventually.


----------



## WVduckchick

Bunnylady said:


> These babies are about a week old. Even at this age, their coats are noticeably different than the normal coat - shorter and denser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These Holland Lop babies (not my picture) are about 2 weeks old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a 3-week old Mini Rex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is this. (Yep - my avatar)
> 
> Rex coats are unique from the get-go. Yeah, I'm not impressed with this breeder, either - she may know quite a bit about rabbit care, but she appears not to know diddly-squat about rabbit breeds. I'm sorry this happened to you.
> 
> I envy you going to the show - I haven't been able to get to one in _ages_. Lots of breeders bring animals to sell to the shows, so you may find just what you want there. Certainly, you will find very helpful people and more information than you can process in a month . . . . everybody goes home from a show hoarse from "talking rabbit" all day (a friend of mine once said, "of course we do - nobody else wants to hear it!"). Good luck!



I want the little 3-week old! . 
perfectly adorable!



granny hatchet said:


> first race I won in 40 years .



 




Pyxis said:


> Doing great as of last candling! I'm going to take another peak in there tonight to see what's going on. So far all the eggs you sent except two of the older ones are coming along well.







Ravyn said:


> View attachment 33516
> 
> View attachment 33517
> 
> 
> Cocoa Pop and Willow hatched their babies...



 



Sourland said:


> Give it time.  You'll lose eventually.


----------



## Hipshot

Sourland said:


> Give it time.  You'll lose eventually.  [/QUOTE  One of the advantages of lots of trees. They saves me on a regular basis


----------



## Sourland

Trees are good.  I taught my youngest grandson about the proper use of trees.  Drove my proper son in  law bonkers.  The kid was whipping it out whenever he felt like it - Way To Go Boy !


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

Worst luck with this hatch. My incubator is a cheapie. Its forced air and even with the Vaseline my baby was drying out. Had to remove more shell and membrane since it was stuck to it. Been applying frequently and keeping humidity around 75 percent. Baby is still drying out. Removed more of the shell and could see lots of veining still. Put it back in the incubator went and checked on it and its pushed its head out. I can see that the yolk sac isnt completely absorbed. I don't want it prematurely pushing out of the egg but with it drying out I'm not sure what to do...


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Hey folks! Just caught up. Looks like there was some interesting topics discussed today.


----------



## FridayYet

Jenniferlamar70 said:


> Worst luck with this hatch. My incubator is a cheapie. Its forced air and even with the Vaseline my baby was drying out. Had to remove more shell and membrane since it was stuck to it. Been applying frequently and keeping humidity around 75 percent. Baby is still drying out. Removed more of the shell and could see lots of veining still. Put it back in the incubator went and checked on it and its pushed its head out. I can see that the yolk sac isnt completely absorbed. I don't want it prematurely pushing out of the egg but with it drying out I'm not sure what to do...



Any way you can get the humidity up higher?  Spritz the walls of the incubator, warm washcloth etc?  Good luck!


----------



## FridayYet

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> Hey folks! Just caught up. Looks like there was some interesting topics discussed today.


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

FridayYet said:


> Any way you can get the humidity up higher?  Spritz the walls of the incubator, warm washcloth etc?  Good luck!


I placed the duckling in a small cup with a warm moist paper towel underneath. Its still partially in its shell. Hoping that will help I also added more wet sponges. The stupid fan hasn't turned off and I think thats whats drying it out. Usually I only use it to dry them after hatch but didn't have a choice this time.


----------



## Hipshot

Jenniferlamar70 said:


> Worst luck with this hatch. My incubator is a cheapie. Its forced air and even with the Vaseline my baby was drying out. Had to remove more shell and membrane since it was stuck to it. Been applying frequently and keeping humidity around 75 percent. Baby is still drying out. Removed more of the shell and could see lots of veining still. Put it back in the incubator went and checked on it and its pushed its head out. I can see that the yolk sac isnt completely absorbed. I don't want it prematurely pushing out of the egg but with it drying out I'm not sure what to do...


 the more shell you remove the quicker it will dry out . it will happen in any incubator . the more air flow the quicker  it will dry out . you might try covering it with shrink wrap or a damp paper towel. When I say cover I mean like a blanket . That might slow down the dry out. Keep it as moist as you can. I've had better hatches in cheap incubators than in my GQF cabinets   what day is the egg on?


----------



## AmyLynn2374

Littlelakephil said:


> I just read it was their second highest rated show.... And ratings were highest last season..... It's all just politics...... Maybe some other network will pick them up.
> I always watch them on CMT.



Yup. I was hoping they could be picked up by another network, but I have no clue how the rights work to shows.



Jenniferlamar70 said:


> I'm sure i missed replies but there were to many pages to go through. Shortly after first baby made her entrance the stomach flu hit hard. Omg. Still feeling sick. Adleast my 2nd baby has externally pipped itself.


Sorry to hear everything. Hope you feel better.


----------



## Hipshot

Jenniferlamar70 said:


> I placed the duckling in a small cup with a warm moist paper towel underneath. Its still partially in its shell. Hoping that will help I also added more wet sponges. The stupid fan hasn't turned off and I think thats whats drying it out. Usually I only use it to dry them after hatch but didn't have a choice this time.


  Good ideal . incubator fans run constantly . as a rule they don't turn off .


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

Hipshot said:


> the more shell you remove the quicker it will dry out . it will happen in any incubator . the more air flow the quicker  it will dry out . you might try covering it with shrink wrap or a damp paper towel. When I say cover I mean like a blanket . That might slow down the dry out. Keep it as moist as you can. I've had better hatches in cheap incubators than in my GQF cabinets   what day is the egg on?


Ill try the shrink wrap. Thats a good idea. I usually hatch in my brinsea and haven't had this problem before. This is day 27 for my little calls. Ones hatched. The second died mid zip which is why I decided to help this one when it started. Im struggling through the stomach flu though and its definitely not helping...


----------



## Hipshot

Jenniferlamar70 said:


> Ill try the shrink wrap. Thats a good idea. I usually hatch in my brinsea and haven't had this problem before. This is day 27 for my little calls. Ones hatched. The second died mid zip which is why I decided to help this one when it started. Im struggling through the stomach flu though and its definitely not helping...


 Hope it's a short flu bug . and you recover quickly  It's hard sometimes to make the right call when to assist . Sounds like the pip was early . I have dropped the temperature in my cabinets because of early hatches . Just keep at it is all you can do at this point


----------



## Ravyn

Hipshot said:


> Hope it's a short flu bug . and you recover quickly  It's hard sometimes to make the right call when to assist . Sounds like the pip was early . I have dropped the temperature in my cabinets because of early hatches . Just keep at it is all you can do at this point




Not an early pipper, that's a late one... temp is too low...


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

Hipshot said:


> Hope it's a short flu bug . and you recover quickly  It's hard sometimes to make the right call when to assist . Sounds like the pip was early . I have dropped the temperature in my cabinets because of early hatches . Just keep at it is all you can do at this point


Typical hatch for calls is 26 days. This was the last to pip. These were shipped eggs though and extremely damaged when I got them. I'm suprised they made it this far. If we can just make it through this last obstacle I know we can get through this. Unfortunately it takes time.. 



Ravyn said:


> Not an early pipper, that's a late one... temp is too low...


The other two came on time. This was the last. The 2nd died mid zipping though. No clue why other then maybe it got stuck. This one I didn't think was going to make it at all. It seems to be a fighter though. I managed to get my humidity up. How long should I expect for the yolk to be absorbed? I've never had one hatch like this before. Its so frustrating.


----------



## Ravyn

Jenniferlamar70 said:


> Typical hatch for calls is 26 days. This was the last to pip. These were shipped eggs though and extremely damaged when I got them. I'm suprised they made it this far. If we can just make it through this last obstacle I know we can get through this. Unfortunately it takes time..
> 
> 
> The other two came on time. This was the last. The 2nd died mid zipping though. No clue why other then maybe it got stuck. This one I didn't think was going to make it at all. It seems to be a fighter though. I managed to get my humidity up. How long should I expect for the yolk to be absorbed? I've never had one hatch like this before. Its so frustrating.




Depends on how much yolk it has to absorb... just wait for it to struggle to get out, that's the sign it is ready...

ETA: watch your humidity... Calls tend to get edema (water retention under the skin) at higher humidity...


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

Ravyn said:


> Depends on how much yolk it has to absorb... just wait for it to struggle to get out, that's the sign it is ready...


Its about the size of a pea. Its been struggling to get out. Thats the problem in was having. I didn't remove it from the shell. It wouldn't stay in no matter how hard I tried.. I think its because it hears the other one peeping. Its bottom half is still in the shell thank goodness.


----------



## firedragon1982

You guys are making me want to hatch again!! I'm on a severe hatching ban since we're "overrun with beasties" as BYH calls it... But my duckies and goosers and now turkey-lurkeys are so cute!!


----------



## Ravyn

Jenniferlamar70 said:


> Its about the size of a pea. Its been struggling to get out. Thats the problem in was having. I didn't remove it from the shell. It wouldn't stay in no matter how hard I tried.. I think its because it hears the other one peeping. Its bottom half is still in the shell thank goodness.




If the yolk is that small and it is trying to get out that hard, then let it get out... just make sure it's on a soft, dry surface... lay a hand towel or something across the bottom of the bator...

Also, see my edit...


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## Jenniferlamar70

So just let it lay in the incubator? Edit? Sorry I'm still only half functioning..  Trying to do all this between the sick bed. Hope your feeling better..


----------



## CTKen

Dan26552 said:


> View attachment 33630


Those for me, Dan? How thoughtful


----------



## Dan26552

CTKen said:


> Those for me, Dan? How thoughtful


----------



## Ravyn

Ravyn said:


> Depends on how much yolk it has to absorb... just wait for it to struggle to get out, that's the sign it is ready...
> 
> ETA: watch your humidity... Calls tend to get edema (water retention under the skin) at higher humidity...





Jenniferlamar70 said:


> So just let it lay in the incubator? Edit? Sorry I'm still only half functioning..  Trying to do all this between the sick bed. Hope your feeling better..



I edited the post you quoted... said watch your humidity cuz Calls can get edema...

Yes, lay a hand towel in the bator and if it gets out, it should be fine... you just don't want it snagging the yolk sac on the wire mesh and tearing it open...

Hope you feel better... I am worse today... lungs thickened up and now coughing bad...


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> Hope you feel better... I am worse today... lungs thickened up and now coughing bad...


Sorry,  At least ya got something to chew on


----------



## Ravyn

CTKen said:


> Sorry,  At least ya got something to chew on


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


>


not so keen on snails?


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

Ravyn said:


> I edited the post you quoted... said watch your humidity cuz Calls can get edema...
> 
> Yes, lay a hand towel in the bator and if it gets out, it should be fine... you just don't want it snagging the yolk sac on the wire mesh and tearing it open...
> 
> Hope you feel better... I am worse today... lungs thickened up and now coughing bad...


Well after taking it out of the shell i've realized the yolk is absorbed kind of. Its not out but the umbilical is swollen and I can see almost like the yolk underneath. The cord was still attached and started really bleeding. I stopped the bleeding with the cornstarch butbleft the shell attached. In was worried it would bleed again if I removed it.


----------



## AmyPaperlady

CTKen said:


> Actually, i hate shopping, but i love food shopping - especially when I'm back in the west - its alot cheaper, compared to this neck of the woods and so much better. Roll on July





AmyPaperlady said:


> When in July? Late enough to meet me somewhere, or even make a meet (you'd love h2g2ers)? https://h2g2.com/entry/A87879046 for my itinerary. Less than 2 and a half months!



I'd quoted and posted earlier, right after you headed off for the night, Chris...

Heck, one of my best friends from h2g2 is part of the Urban Dictionary 
https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=2legs

For that matter, h2g2 itself has an (outrageously outdated) entry in TV Tropes! http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Website/H2G2


----------



## Ravyn

Jenniferlamar70 said:


> Well after taking it out of the shell i've realized the yolk is absorbed kind of. Its not out but the umbilical is swollen and I can see almost like the yolk underneath. The cord was still attached and started really bleeding. I stopped the bleeding with the cornstarch butbleft the shell attached. In was worried it would bleed again if I removed it.




Just leave it, let it rest... make sure something soft is under it and drop the humidity, take out any water cups, sponges, etc...


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

Ravyn said:


> Just leave it, let it rest... make sure something soft is under it and drop the humidity, take out any water cups, sponges, etc...


Ok will do. Ill update in the morning. Thank you.


----------



## CTKen

AmyPaperlady said:


> I'd quoted and posted earlier, right after you headed off for the night, Chris...
> 
> Heck, one of my best friends from h2g2 is part of the Urban Dictionary
> https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=2legs
> 
> For that matter, h2g2 itself has an (outrageously outdated) entry in TV Tropes! http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Website/H2G2



Looks like I'll be outta there by the time you get to near why my parents live  Jorvik is great, but make sure that you get there very, very early or else you'll spend most of your day queuing!


----------



## Dan26552




----------



## CTKen

Dan26552 said:


>


They look to be enjoying life, Dan!


----------



## Dan26552

I think so.


----------



## AmyPaperlady

CTKen said:


> Looks like I'll be outta there by the time you get to near why my parents live  Jorvik is great, but make sure that you get there very, very early or else you'll spend most of your day queuing!





And I'll have to resign myself to queuing--the earliest I can arrive in York is 11something, I think...


----------



## CTKen

AmyPaperlady said:


> And I'll have to resign myself to queuing--the earliest I can arrive in York is 11something, I think...


well, you'll see the queue and decide for yourself, I guess. It's tourist season, so everything will be very, very busy


----------



## newchickmama91

Yay I found you guys!! This is so confusing


----------



## CTKen

newchickmama91 said:


> Yay I found you guys!! This is so confusing


It is a little, but welcome

Good morning, pond plankton


----------



## WVduckchick

Jenniferlamar70 said:


> Ok will do. Ill update in the morning. Thank you.


----------



## Pyxis

Morning Pondites! I conked out early last night after my early day at the school.

Today I plan to get my coop framed. This time, I will actually take the darn measuring tape!

Other good news, I already have a bite on the rabbits. Hopefully they'll sell quickly so I'm ready with the space in case I do find something I like at the rabbit show. Looks like they plan to have an auction there, so I'm betting I'll leave with some bunnies.


----------



## CTKen

Pyxis said:


> Morning Pondites! I conked out early last night after my early day at the school.
> 
> Today I plan to get my coop framed. This time, I will actually take the darn measuring tape!
> 
> Other good news, I already have a bite on the rabbits. Hopefully they'll sell quickly so I'm ready with the space in case I do find something I like at the rabbit show. Looks like they plan to have an auction there, so I'm betting I'll leave with some bunnies.


Good luck with both the coop stuff and yer potential bunnies!


----------



## FridayYet

Good morning everyone.


----------



## Needlessjunk

Morning!


----------



## Littlelakephil

Good morning.
Wow was I tired yesterday.
I used to go days on end without sleep.
But haven't done that much in the past year.... Let me tell you it caught up with me bad.
Missed everything here yesterday.... Sorry I was just too darned tired to participate.
I had RAV post a pic of my new ducklings....I know it's not a great one cuz of the heat lamp and I don't know how to turn flash on.... On the camera I'll sit here and figure that out and get a better pic of the 2 little webbies.
Drs out me on real glacoma meds..... Seems pressures are up and I'm starting to go blind.


----------



## Littlelakephil

Also guys.... Did I missed anything important yesterday?


----------



## Littlelakephil

So.... On my way home from the Drs yesterday We didn't go our normal route.
Usually we just cut through the woods it's about a 75 mile ride and it's nice but we wanted to get lunch and you don't go through any towns that way.

Instead we drove to Escanaba because they have a nice Asian Buffet place. Iron Mountain does too buy because they are Central Time zone they weren't open for another hour.

Dang it if I didn't get nailed for speeding.
The thing is the speed limit on US 2 was just raised to 70 ..... But not on the section I was on..... But I wasn't speeding on purpose anyway I wasnt paying attention to my speed cuz I couldn't find a speed limit sign anywhere and I was bxtching to the wife about that when the cop caught me


----------



## Littlelakephil

That was the first ticket I've gotten in a long time too.... I've been pulled over plenty but for some reason cops let me go.
Allot.... My friends used to tease me and tell me I should right a book in how to get out of tickets..... Problem is in not sure why.
Except that I'm always friendly..... Always admit fault and always use the word I'm sorry when admitting fault.


----------



## firedragon1982

So since all the byc peeps have discovered the quiet corner I've been hiding in... Our flock has grown/changed so much over the last year. I used to do a lot of hatch alongs with @Sally Sunshine and @MikeLM .

I am on a hatching ban... We've got about 35 to 40 standard chickens, about 15 bantams, now up to 12 ducks, we have 5 turkeys and 2 geese, but 2 geese we gave to a friend are coming back this weekend because they do not like their daughter. She's taunt them, then run from them, and they finally caught her. Yet their other kid was fine with the geese. 

We've slowly been working on the fencing around the property, very very slowly lol. We also expanded to rabbits which is why I've been hanging out here. Been breeding them and showing them. And cleaning lots of poop. And saving what we can to try and build a barn/shop for the rabbits and goats we're going to have eventually.

Then in other news my daughter has a summer job this year, and my son has been super helpful with all the chores lately... They're growing up so fast..


----------



## Littlelakephil

firedragon1982 said:


> So since all the byc peeps have discovered the quiet corner I've been hiding in... Our flock has grown/changed so much over the last year. I used to do a lot of hatch alongs with @Sally Sunshine and @MikeLM .
> 
> I am on a hatching ban... We've got about 35 to 40 standard chickens, about 15 bantams, now up to 12 ducks, we have 5 turkeys and 2 geese, but 2 geese we gave to a friend are coming back this weekend because they do not like their daughter. She's taunt them, then run from them, and they finally caught her. Yet their other kid was fine with the geese.
> 
> We've slowly been working on the fencing around the property, very very slowly lol. We also expanded to rabbits which is why I've been hanging out here. Been breeding them and showing them. And cleaning lots of poop. And saving what we can to try and build a barn/shop for the rabbits and goats we're going to have eventually.
> 
> Then in other news my daughter has a summer job this year, and my son has been super helpful with all the chores lately... They're growing up so fast..


Enjoy your kids my friend.... They grow up and are gone before you know it.


----------



## Littlelakephil

So I just candled the AC eggs.....I seen to have good fertility. I only did the front dozen today. I didn't want to leave the cover of to long at once. I'll d do the back dozen tonight..... And you all know I'm kinda hands off anyways.....I just like to check them a couple times.
Plus I'm not great at knowing what I'm looking at. I thought my last hatch was gonna be a dud..... And all the eggs hatched.


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

Good morning all, I'm happy to report my little call duckling is looking much better this morning. I woke up in the middle of the night and checked on it. It looked cold and still hadn't dried so I put it in the brooder under the heat light. This morning its still fluffing up but seems much more spry.


----------



## Sourland

Phil, your method generally works.  Be nice to the police officer - he/she has a lousy job.

Good morning, Pond Scum.    Rainy and miserable here -  baseball tournament has been canceled.  What's a guy to do ?


----------



## Littlelakephil

Sourland said:


> Phil, your method generally works.  Be nice to the police officer - he/she has a lousy job.
> 
> Good morning, Pond Scum.    Rainy and miserable here -  baseball tournament has been canceled.  What's a guy to do ?


I always am polite..... I'm always guilty.
I also always say thank you and be safe.
Even if they give me a ticket.
I've only gotten mad three times..... And trust me I used to get pulled over allot.
12 times one year.
But when I get mad they deserved it.
One lady pulled me over for doing 10 over..... And where I live there never any traffic..... But treated me like I was a hardened criminal in front of my daughter.
Kacy was pretty young and thought I was going to jail.... For doing 10 over.
At that time I didn't have any tickets in my license..... And actually I this time I don't remember my last ticket..... But it's been at least 5 years.


----------



## Littlelakephil

Sourland said:


> Phil, your method generally works.  Be nice to the police officer - he/she has a lousy job.
> 
> Good morning, Pond Scum.    Rainy and miserable here -  baseball tournament has been canceled.  What's a guy to do ?


Whatever you want..... It's your time now.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Ravyn said:


> View attachment 33480
> 
> Posting for Phil... his new Cayuga ducklings...


  awww cute!!



Ravyn said:


> View attachment 33516
> 
> View attachment 33517
> 
> 
> Cocoa Pop and Willow hatched their babies...


 Babies!!!   




Ravyn said:


> Hope you feel better... I am worse today... lungs thickened up and now coughing bad...


  sorry!! i hope it goes quickly 



Pyxis said:


> Morning Pondites! I conked out early last night after my early day at the school.
> 
> Today I plan to get my coop framed. This time, I will actually take the darn measuring tape!
> 
> Other good news, I already have a bite on the rabbits. Hopefully they'll sell quickly so I'm ready with the space in case I do find something I like at the rabbit show. Looks like they plan to have an auction there, so I'm betting I'll leave with some bunnies.


 awesome!! good luck!!!



Littlelakephil said:


> Good morning.
> Wow was I tired yesterday.
> I used to go days on end without sleep.
> But haven't done that much in the past year.... Let me tell you it caught up with me bad.
> Missed everything here yesterday.... Sorry I was just too darned tired to participate.
> I had RAV post a pic of my new ducklings....I know it's not a great one cuz of the heat lamp and I don't know how to turn flash on.... On the camera I'll sit here and figure that out and get a better pic of the 2 little webbies.
> Drs out me on real glacoma meds..... Seems pressures are up and I'm starting to go blind.


  that stinks  the new ducks are adorable! 



firedragon1982 said:


> I am on a hatching ban... We've got about 35 to 40 standard chickens, about 15 bantams, now up to 12 ducks, we have 5 turkeys and 2 geese, but 2 geese we gave to a friend are coming back this weekend because they do not like their daughter. She's taunt them, then run from them, and they finally caught her. Yet their other kid was fine with the geese.
> 
> We've slowly been working on the fencing around the property, very very slowly lol. We also expanded to rabbits which is why I've been hanging out here. Been breeding them and showing them. And cleaning lots of poop. And saving what we can to try and build a barn/shop for the rabbits and goats we're going to have eventually.
> 
> Then in other news my daughter has a summer job this year, and my son has been super helpful with all the chores lately... They're growing up so fast..


 good luck on the geese and sorry about kids growing, unfortunately it happens to all of them :/



Jenniferlamar70 said:


> Good morning all, I'm happy to report my little call duckling is looking much better this morning. I woke up in the middle of the night and checked on it. It looked cold and still hadn't dried so I put it in the brooder under the heat light. This morning its still fluffing up but seems much more spry.


 Great news!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Littlelakephil

*Important News......*

I just received a PM from Rachel's Husband Don.
Rachel is still fighting for her life..... He said it's an uphill battle but she's fighting.
He asked me to please pass this on and thanks everyone for being there for her.
Damn I'm crying..... So please keep up the prayers and hopefully Rachel herself will be back soon.

Phil


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Littlelakephil said:


> *Important News......*
> 
> I just received a PM from Rachel's Husband Don.
> Rachel is still fighting for her life..... He said it's an uphill battle but she's fighting.
> He asked me to please pass this on and thanks everyone for being there for her.
> Damn I'm crying..... So please keep up the prayers and hopefully Rachel herself will be back soon.
> 
> Phil


  
no idea who rachel is but always


----------



## Sourland

Littlelakephil said:


> *Important News......*
> 
> I just received a PM from Rachel's Husband Don.
> Rachel is still fighting for her life..... He said it's an uphill battle but she's fighting.
> He asked me to please pass this on and thanks everyone for being there for her.
> Damn I'm crying..... So please keep up the prayers and hopefully Rachel herself will be back soon.
> 
> Phil


Thanks for the update, Phil.


----------



## Sourland

DwayneNLiz said:


> no idea who rachel is but always


Rachel is donrae - she is truly one of the 'good guys'.  She is battling a second recurrence of her leukemia.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Sourland said:


> Rachel is donrae - she is truly one of the 'good guys'.  She is battling a second recurrence of her leukemia.


thank you, i recognize the screen name!! and have chatted with them before


----------



## Bunnylady

Littlelakephil said:


> *Important News......*
> 
> I just received a PM from Rachel's Husband Don.
> Rachel is still fighting for her life..... He said it's an uphill battle but she's fighting.
> He asked me to please pass this on and thanks everyone for being there for her.
> Damn I'm crying..... So please keep up the prayers and hopefully Rachel herself will be back soon.
> 
> Phil



Thank you, Phil (and thank you, Don, for letting Phil know!) Rachel is never far from my thoughts these days. I know she is a warrior, but I know she has taken one heck of a beating in the last couple of years. 

(Prayers for you, too, Phil. and for getting the asthma and glaucoma under control)


----------



## CTKen

Sourland said:


> Rachel is donrae - she is truly one of the 'good guys'.  .


 that she certainly is.


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

Littlelakephil said:


> *Important News......*
> 
> I just received a PM from Rachel's Husband Don.
> Rachel is still fighting for her life..... He said it's an uphill battle but she's fighting.
> He asked me to please pass this on and thanks everyone for being there for her.
> Damn I'm crying..... So please keep up the prayers and hopefully Rachel herself will be back soon.
> 
> Phil


I don't know Rachel but I will still say a prayer!


----------



## Ravyn

I know donrae! Didn't know that was her thread or that was her fight... sending positive thoughts for sure...


----------



## Sourland

Ravyn said:


> I know donrae! Didn't know that was her thread or that was her fight... sending positive thoughts for sure...


She has been put into remission twice.  This second time she has really struggled for I think it must be the last 2 years.  She's a strong lady, but how much can one body take ?


----------



## Ravyn

Sourland said:


> She has been put into remission twice.  This second time she has really struggled for I think it must be the last 2 years.  She's a strong lady, but how much can one body take ?




Unfortunately, that's the biggest issue with reoccurances like that, Sour...


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

Finally had time to post a pic.


----------



## Ravyn

Jenniferlamar70 said:


> View attachment 33757
> View attachment 33757
> Finally had time to post a pic.



Adorable!!! 

And great job, especially being sick! I feel your struggle, trust me...


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

Ravyn said:


> Adorable!!!
> 
> And great job, especially being sick! I feel your struggle, trust me...


Thanks so much! I definitely am treasuring these little ones. I'm glad this hatch is done though. It was definitely difficult. Hopefully you will be feeling better soon! I know how much work it is when your down and out!


----------



## Sourland

Ravyn said:


> Unfortunately, that's the biggest issue with reoccurances like that, Sour...



Yeah, I know.  I am at that point in life where death of friends and associates becomes far more common.  My mother was a tough old German with little patience for melancholy.  In a rare down moment she once told me, "You know, people think that the worst part of getting old is the infirmities and having people take care of you.  That's bad, but really the worst part is that so many of the people that you really care about have already passed."  She lived to be 97 and outlived most of her friends and many of her family.


----------



## Ravyn

Sourland said:


> Yeah, I know.  I am at that point in life where death of friends and associates becomes far more common.  My mother was a tough old German with little patience for melancholy.  In a rare down moment she once told me, "You know, people think that the worst part of getting old is the infirmities and having people take care of you.  That's bad, but really the worst part is that so many of the people that you really care about have already passed."  She lived to be 97 and outlived most of her friends and many of her family.




The plus side of that is she definitely lived a full life... but I completely understand that fear of losing loved ones first... I've always had a tendency of my closer friends being older than me...


----------



## Littlelakephil

Sourland said:


> Rachel is donrae - she is truly one of the 'good guys'.  She is battling a second recurrence of her leukemia.


Third relapse.......


----------



## Littlelakephil

I tend to get close to allot of cancer patients.... Having been there with my Leukemia.....I often feel guilty for doing so well. But then again most of my issues today are directly related to the treatments I've gone through..... The cure is almost as bad as the illness in some respects.
I pray our friend makes a full recovery.
They say that Bone Marrow Transplants are better than when I received a "primitive" transplant.
Swear to God....a few years ago my Dr that treated me..... Said...."problem is you lived to long" , so now I deal with a bunch of health issues.....I guess living to long is a good problem.
He said back then the survival rate was supposed to be 10 years. But some of us proceed then wrong as medical technology improved...... Anyways Rachel your in our minds today..... Please get well...... Your friend Phil.


----------



## WVduckchick

prayers for donrae.


----------



## Littlelakephil




----------



## Littlelakephil

I thought you all might like to read the message


----------



## Hipshot

I don't know Rachel either. I know this she has many good hearths that care about her . I just said a prayer for her and Donand I will keep them  in my payers . I have prayed that god would let my son talk to me before I leave this life . My only payer for me is always the same for strength . If my strength falters it's not because my payer hasn't been answered it's because My mind gets weak and weary . I can't swear to it but DW heard it too it sounded like Ben said a sentence the other day . It happened so quick and it ended with me.  We were talking about something and looked at each other and said what did he just say at the same time . There are two things one must remember . Never give up hope . Always look for a way to help .  Helpless  leads to hopeless and that is no where to be. In our case we talk to ben all the time and ask him to talk back and I know he is trying I just know it . So now I'll wipe away my tears and go back to doing something .


----------



## Littlelakephil

Dam I'm teared up again


----------



## Littlelakephil

Hipshot said:


> I don't know Rachel either. I know this she has many good hearths that care about her . I just said a prayer for her and Donand I will keep them  in my payers . I have prayed that god would let my son talk to me before I leave this life . My only payer for me is always the same for strength . If my strength falters it's not because my payer hasn't been answered it's because My mind gets weak and weary . I can't swear to it but DW heard it too it sounded like Ben said a sentence the other day . It happened so quick and it ended with me.  We were talking about something and looked at each other and said what did he just say at the same time . There are two things one must remember . Never give up hope . Always look for a way to help .  Helpless  leads to hopeless and that is no where to be. In our case we talk to ben all the time and ask him to talk back and I know he is trying I just know it . So now I'll wipe away my tears and go back to doing something .


Amen brother....


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Thank you for sharing with us Phil


----------



## Littlelakephil

Hey Deb.... Your Cardinals are tied in the top of the 4th      ....1 to1


----------



## Littlelakephil

So today was a good day I suppose.
I went to a fur, feather swap meet.
Made a few local connections.....
Someplace that will but hatching eggs, duckings and chicks.... Yay!!!
Is also heard from my friend's husband and know she's still with us and fighting.
Also hooked up with my buddy.... Same guy I bartered for the 2x4s..... He has an massive music collection. Have him a64GB sd card he says he will fill it up for me..... Yay!!!!
But I scratched the tailgate on my new truck it's not "new" but is to me.... It's really in good shape . Nicest truck I've had in a long time. Not sure I'm letting the wife drive this one ever..... Last time she drive my truck she hot a tree.


----------



## Pyxis

I will keep donrae in my thoughts. I wasn't close with her but we have chatted several times. I hope she makes a full recovery


----------



## Ravyn

Because there are really no words, this is all I got...



Littlelakephil said:


> I tend to get close to allot of cancer patients.... Having been there with my Leukemia.....I often feel guilty for doing so well. But then again most of my issues today are directly related to the treatments I've gone through..... The cure is almost as bad as the illness in some respects.
> I pray our friend makes a full recovery.
> They say that Bone Marrow Transplants are better than when I received a "primitive" transplant.
> Swear to God....a few years ago my Dr that treated me..... Said...."problem is you lived to long" , so now I deal with a bunch of health issues.....I guess living to long is a good problem.
> He said back then the survival rate was supposed to be 10 years. But some of us proceed then wrong as medical technology improved...... Anyways Rachel your in our minds today..... Please get well...... Your friend Phil.







Hipshot said:


> I don't know Rachel either. I know this she has many good hearths that care about her . I just said a prayer for her and Donand I will keep them  in my payers . I have prayed that god would let my son talk to me before I leave this life . My only payer for me is always the same for strength . If my strength falters it's not because my payer hasn't been answered it's because My mind gets weak and weary . I can't swear to it but DW heard it too it sounded like Ben said a sentence the other day . It happened so quick and it ended with me.  We were talking about something and looked at each other and said what did he just say at the same time . There are two things one must remember . Never give up hope . Always look for a way to help .  Helpless  leads to hopeless and that is no where to be. In our case we talk to ben all the time and ask him to talk back and I know he is trying I just know it . So now I'll wipe away my tears and go back to doing something .


----------



## Littlelakephil

Not


DwayneNLiz said:


> Thank you for sharing with us Phil


A problem...... We're in this together.
Kinda like family..... Even when we squabble....


----------



## Ravyn

Phil, if you're wife is looking at trees that way, you're doing it wrong...


----------



## Littlelakephil

Well I'm gonna go out and change the pressure switch on my well.... Nothing sucks like being in the middle of a shower with your hair shampooed up and the water quits...... Wait 30 seconds and it kicks back on.....I think the sensing time is plugged but I'm changing the whole switch cuz those cheap Chinese switches have given me fits.


----------



## Hipshot

DwayneNLiz said:


> Thank you for sharing with us Phil


   Phil your an  inspiration . Being around you and this group  has kept me steady more than once .  BTW Liz just read your message your nuts I'm still laughing .


----------



## Hipshot

Ravyn said:


> Phil, if you're wife is looking at trees that way, you're doing it wrong...


   Phil is five today  My oldest son used to ask me when he was five and I was using a cutting torch You going to hot it Daddy  Then get him some big pliers so he could drop the cuts in water .Hard to find cutting torch glasses to fit a five year old .


----------



## Pyxis

I had quite the weird day today.

Firstly, when I got over to build my coop, I of course started checking on my birds first. Lacie is broody again. I doubt she's on goose eggs. Probably chicken eggs. Whatever, I will let her hatch them and see what happens. I'll just keep her in so she can't take whatever she hatches to water and accidentally drown it.

Anyway, I attended to all of that, went over to start building, and I hear a chick yelling so I go to investigate. My broody hen Snap hatched an egg, got down from the nest to go eat, and the chick didn't jump down with her. Poor little thing was getting cold. I took it out to Snap, but all she wanted to do was eat and show it food, she was not interested in hunkering down to keep it warm. So I set about getting the broody crate set up for her and the chick. As I was doing this Snap walked away from her poor chick again and it was all alone in the middle of the run.

And here's why I love my geese. Finn, the gander, and Jasmine, the youngest female, walked over to it. Finn started very gently trying to pull it toward himself, to take care of it. The chick didn't understand and wasn't moving so he just kept gently trying to coax it. You ever see how a broody hen reaches out to roll an egg back under her? Picture that, with him very carefully trying to do that with the chick. The chick wasn't getting it though and unfortunately he had just had a drink so he was getting it wet. I decided I better pick it up. He watched me carefully as I scooped it up and then I showed it to him so he knew it was fine. He kept an eye on me though to make sure I wasn't hurting it.

Anyway, I finally got the broody and her chick installed in their crate and went to build the coop. Got one panel nearly done, was driving the last screw, and my drill died. Of course. Oh well, it was about to rain anyway, might as well call it for now.

So as I'm sitting on the ground getting ready to get up, a woman comes marching across the yard towards me, asking if I live here. Here where? My parent's camper. Um, no, why? Well come to find out she's from the census bureau and the camper is on her list for the census. Yes, my parent's camper needs to have a census taken on it. Of course I told her no one lives there. Well that means she needs to do a vacancy interview about it. So then I get to sit on the ground as she fights with her computer and asks me all sorts of questions like whether or not it has a refrigerator.

All this for a camper.

Anyway, here's the first panel nearly done, just needs one more screw:


----------



## Ol Grey Mare

WVduckchick said:


>



Mmmm, popcorn.........may just have to make a trip down to the local theater later this afternoon and buy me a bag of the good stuff..............




Littlelakephil said:


> So today was a good day I suppose.
> I went to a fur, feather swap meet.
> Made a few local connections.....
> Someplace that will but hatching eggs, duckings and chicks.... Yay!!!
> Is also heard from my friend's husband and know she's still with us and fighting.
> Also hooked up with my buddy.... Same guy I bartered for the 2x4s..... He has an massive music collection. Have him a64GB sd card he says he will fill it up for me..... Yay!!!!
> But I scratched the tailgate on my new truck it's not "new" but is to me.... It's really in good shape . Nicest truck I've had in a long time. Not sure I'm letting the wife drive this one ever..... Last time she drive my truck she hot a tree.


Thank you so much for sharing the news on Rachel, Phil!  I have been getting increasingly worried - especially when a recent text to her went unanswered.
Very jealous - have been looking for any swaps around here since we got settled and as far as I can tell there aren't any outside of one very big group that hosts three a year about two hours from here I have yet to find any.  Maybe I found something I actually miss about Indiana, lol, at least there they had lots of different swaps.


----------



## Sourland

Littlelakephil said:


> Well I'm gonna go out and change the pressure switch on my well.... Nothing sucks like being in the middle of a shower with your hair shampooed up and the water quits......
> 
> What hair ?  Don't have that worry.


----------



## Ol Grey Mare

Oy, my thumbs are growing weary -- been twiddling them for the last couple of hours.  Got up bright and early with a great plan for the day and all I was going to accomplish - then my mom called and said she was 'in the neighborhood' and wanted to stop by (she lives over two hours away and was going to an event with a friend of hers - my house was only about 45 minutes out of the way ).  So, my morning plans went out the window, but for good reason.  Had a great visit with them, I absolutely love being in a place where family can just stop by when the mood strikes - it's the whole reason we made this move!
Anyway, got them off to the rest of their journey and got a text from DH saying that the LL had stopped by his work and was going to come by 'this afternoon' - they are taking all my extra chicks, including the two surprise boys we ended up with.  So, here I sit, waiting for her......and thinking of all the errands I as going to get done today  Oh well, there's always tomorrow, lol.....at least I'm getting a lot of chores done here at the house.


----------



## Ol Grey Mare

Pyxis said:


> And here's why I love my geese. Finn, the gander, and Jasmine, the youngest female, walked over to it. Finn started very gently trying to pull it toward himself, to take care of it. The chick didn't understand and wasn't moving so he just kept gently trying to coax it. You ever see how a broody hen reaches out to roll an egg back under her? Picture that, with him very carefully trying to do that with the chick. The chick wasn't getting it though and unfortunately he had just had a drink so he was getting it wet. I decided I better pick it up. He watched me carefully as I scooped it up and then I showed it to him so he knew it was fine. He kept an eye on me though to make sure I wasn't hurting it.
> 
> Anyway, I finally got the broody and her chick installed in their crate and went to build the coop. Got one panel nearly done, was driving the last screw, and my drill died. Of course. Oh well, it was about to rain anyway, might as well call it for now.



Awww, what a good boy your Finn is! 
Sounds like your day of grand plans went about as far as mine has -- here's to tomorrow!


----------



## Hipshot

Littlelakephil said:


> Well I'm gonna go out and change the pressure switch on my well.... Nothing sucks like being in the middle of a shower with your hair shampooed up and the water quits...... Wait 30 seconds and it kicks back on.....I think the sensing time is plugged but I'm changing the whole switch cuz those cheap Chinese switches have given me fits.


 I remember when we used to complain about Japan


----------



## Hipshot

Ol Grey Mare said:


> Oy, my thumbs are growing weary -- been twiddling them for the last couple of hours.  Got up bright and early with a great plan for the day and all I was going to accomplish - then my mom called and said she was 'in the neighborhood' and wanted to stop by (she lives over two hours away and was going to an event with a friend of hers - my house was only about 45 minutes out of the way ).  So, my morning plans went out the window, but for good reason.  Had a great visit with them, I absolutely love being in a place where family can just stop by when the mood strikes - it's the whole reason we made this move!
> Anyway, got them off to the rest of their journey and got a text from DH saying that the LL had stopped by his work and was going to come by 'this afternoon' - they are taking all my extra chicks, including the two surprise boys we ended up with.  So, here I sit, waiting for her......and thinking of all the errands I as going to get done today  Oh well, there's always tomorrow, lol.....at least I'm getting a lot of chores done here at the house.


 Don't ya  just love it . DW tells me I should make lists I know it won't get done then for sure . I drove a 140 miles yesterday and explained  what and how it needed to be done to one of my customers. He called me this morning and talked for an hour about the same thing I told him yesterday. That I also concluded with I don't want the job it's to far from home Yet somehow I know I'm going to end up doing it anyway. DW is going to kill me  don't ya just love this cow


----------



## Ravyn

Now I want a Finn!!!


----------



## Pyxis

Ravyn said:


> Now I want a Finn!!!



I'll send you some Finn babies (in the form of eggs) if my girls lay again this year! If not, next year for sure.


----------



## Ravyn

Pyxis said:


> I'll send you some Finn babies (in the form of eggs) if my girls lay again this year! If not, next year for sure.




Yay!!!! 

Oops! Shhhh... not too loud or someone might hear...


----------



## Debs Flock

All that reading & I forgot to quote.

I'm out of it.  Our kitten got out of the house last night & ran away.  

OGM & Friday, sounds like you had good days.

Rav, hope you're feeling better.

Phil, thanks for sharing Rachel's situations.  Prayers for her & her family.  Hope you're doing well, bud.  Sounds like your day was a good one as well.  (Cardinals beat those stinky Cubs!  )

Hugs all around.


----------



## FridayYet

Painter just left, now the hard part is picking a color.  (First world problems, I tell ya!)

Thanks for the update Phil, I've been really worried about Rachel.


----------



## Dan26552

Baby rabbits are so cute


----------



## Dan26552

Debs Flock said:


> All that reading & I forgot to quote.
> 
> I'm out of it.  Our kitten got out of the house last night & ran away.
> 
> OGM & Friday, sounds like you had good days.
> 
> Rav, hope you're feeling better.
> 
> Phil, thanks for sharing Rachel's situations.  Prayers for her & her family.  Hope you're doing well, bud.  Sounds like your day was a good one as well.  (Cardinals beat those stinky Cubs!  )
> 
> Hugs all around.




Sorry about your kitten.


----------



## FridayYet

Dan26552 said:


> Sorry about your kitten.



X 2. Read right past that as I was skimming.


----------



## Ravyn

Debs Flock said:


> All that reading & I forgot to quote.
> 
> I'm out of it.  Our kitten got out of the house last night & ran away.
> 
> OGM & Friday, sounds like you had good days.
> 
> Rav, hope you're feeling better.
> 
> Phil, thanks for sharing Rachel's situations.  Prayers for her & her family.  Hope you're doing well, bud.  Sounds like your day was a good one as well.  (Cardinals beat those stinky Cubs!  )
> 
> Hugs all around.





So sorry, Deb... how old is she?



FridayYet said:


> Painter just left, now the hard part is picking a color.  (First world problems, I tell ya!)
> 
> Thanks for the update Phil, I've been really worried about Rachel.



Oh, the dreaded words!! You picking a color!!


----------



## Debs Flock

Thanks all.  Rav, she's about 10 months old.  I got her right after I had to put down the best cat in the world, my love, Domino in September.


----------



## Ravyn

Debs Flock said:


> Thanks all.  Rav, she's about 10 months old.  I got her right after I had to put down the best cat in the world, my love, Domino in September.



Awww... well, hopefully she turns back up... or someone turns her in if they find her... at least she's not super young...

If I was closer I would help out, do flyers and searches...


----------



## Hipshot

Debs Flock said:


> Thanks all.  Rav, she's about 10 months old.  I got her right after I had to put down the best cat in the world, my love, Domino in September.


 Sorry Deb Maybe she'll come back tonight .


----------



## Sourland

This is "Hotel California".  They will never let us go home.


----------



## Hipshot

FridayYet said:


> Painter just left, now the hard part is picking a color.  (First world problems, I tell ya!)
> 
> Thanks for the update Phil, I've been really worried about Rachel.


  Sure hope the painter ain't color blind 



Dan26552 said:


> Baby rabbits are so cute
> 
> View attachment 33811
> 
> View attachment 33813
> 
> View attachment 33812
> 
> View attachment 33814


 Dan my dad would have used a belt on me if I touched a rabbit that young . He always said the doe might kill it . You gonna eat it ?


----------



## FridayYet

Sourland said:


> This is "Hotel California".  They will never let us go home.


 But you can check out any time you like.............


----------



## Hipshot

Sourland said:


> This is "Hotel California".  They will never let us go home.


 You can check out anytime you like but you can never leave? they better do something we'll overload the system


----------



## Pyxis

Debs Flock said:


> All that reading & I forgot to quote.
> 
> I'm out of it.  Our kitten got out of the house last night & ran away.
> 
> OGM & Friday, sounds like you had good days.
> 
> Rav, hope you're feeling better.
> 
> Phil, thanks for sharing Rachel's situations.  Prayers for her & her family.  Hope you're doing well, bud.  Sounds like your day was a good one as well.  (Cardinals beat those stinky Cubs!  )
> 
> Hugs all around.



Hopefully she comes back soon!


----------



## Pyxis

Alright, what is with it this year with people all getting just one gosling and thinking that's fine? I had to create a copy and paste for it! And I actually just had to use it here, on this site.

Edit: Okay, this one gets a pass because they bought the last gosling in the store and have eggs incubating to hatch her company. But still, it's been rampant this year and I don't know why.


----------



## Hipshot




----------



## Dan26552

Hipshot said:


> Sure hope the painter ain't color blind
> 
> Dan my dad would have used a belt on me if I touched a rabbit that young . He always said the doe might kill it . You gonna eat it ?




Your dads not my dad  I've had this doe for a year and a half and gotten 4 or 5 litters, she's never had a problem with anyone messing with the babies, barely even notices. I've been lucky enough that most of if not all of my Does are like that. My sister has said that but I've never seen much proof to it.


----------



## Dan26552

Pyxis said:


> Alright, what is with it this year with people all getting just one gosling and thinking that's fine? I had to create a copy and paste for it! And I actually just had to use it here, on this site.


----------



## FridayYet

I wonder when we'll ever get to go home.


----------



## Dan26552

Matbe next week


----------



## Sourland

FridayYet said:


> I wonder when we'll ever get to go home.



NEVER !  You have to stay here.


----------



## WVduckchick

Hipshot said:


> View attachment 33856



perfect "pond humour" image.


----------



## Hipshot

Wanna shot some rats ?????????


----------



## Sourland

Hipshot said:


> View attachment 33856


----------



## Spookwriter

Hum...I can't stay here. I'm not here now. I need to go back to
where I was.


----------



## FridayYet

Sourland said:


> NEVER !  You have to stay here.



Are you saying I have to stay here when everyone else leaves?


----------



## FridayYet

Spookwriter said:


> Hum...I can't stay here. I'm not here now. I need to go back to
> where I was.



Years grow shorter, not longer,
the more you've been on your own.
Feelin's for movin' grow stronger'
so you wonder why you ever go home,
wonder why you ever go home..............


----------



## WVduckchick

FridayYet said:


> Years grow shorter, not longer,
> the more you've been on your own.
> Feelin's for movin' grow stronger'
> so you wonder why you ever go home,
> wonder why you ever go home..............



People are movin' so quickly.
Humor's in need of repair.
Same occupations and same obligations;
They've really got nothing to share,
Like drivin' around with no spare.


----------



## FridayYet

WVduckchick said:


> People are movin' so quickly.
> Humor's in need of repair.
> Same occupations and same obligations;
> They've really got nothing to share,
> Like drivin' around with no spare.


River gets deeper not shallow,
The further you move down the stream.
Wonderin' if I can keep her as I
Race to keep up with my dreams.
How they shine and glitter and gleam

Sigh... That's such a great song.  Love the early JB.


----------



## Littlelakephil

Ol Grey Mare said:


> Mmmm, popcorn.........may just have to make a trip down to the local theater later this afternoon and buy me a bag of the good stuff..............
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing the news on Rachel, Phil!  I have been getting increasingly worried - especially when a recent text to her went unanswered.
> Very jealous - have been looking for any swaps around here since we got settled and as far as I can tell there aren't any outside of one very big group that hosts three a year about two hours from here I have yet to find any.  Maybe I found something I actually miss about Indiana, lol, at least there they had lots of different swaps.


You gotta be careful when you start talking about swapping.....


----------



## Sourland

Good night, Pondites.  Off to dream of the Pond, my lily pad, beavers, my lily pad and even that kid that keeps peeing on it -------------------------- I'll dream of our Home.


----------



## Littlelakephil

Dang I just seen the worst wreck Danica Patrick s car was engulfed in flames....


----------



## WVduckchick

FridayYet said:


> River gets deeper not shallow,
> The further you move down the stream.
> Wonderin' if I can keep her as I
> Race to keep up with my dreams.
> How they shine and glitter and gleam
> 
> Sigh... That's such a great song.  Love the early JB.



ghfive:
I've seen him in concert a few times, his outdoor amphitheater shows are something to attend. Nothing quite like a big group of parrot heads.  Good memories.

eta look what it did when I typed the highfive code.


----------



## WVduckchick

Sourland said:


> Good night, Pondites.  Off to dream of the Pond, my lily pad, beavers, my lily pad and even that kid that keeps peeing on it -------------------------- I'll dream of our Home.



x2. wonder if we can take all these posts back home with us. 

night night

oh, if I'm not around tomorrow, happy mothers day to all the pond ladies, and pond guys' gals. ❤


----------



## Littlelakephil

Well..... There's s driver trapped in their car..... Had to stop the race.
Danica's car was completely destroyed.
But she walked away.

I don't think the drivers in good shape.... They are cutting the roof of roll cage and all..... He's awake though.


----------



## Hipshot

Spookwriter said:


> Hum...I can't stay here. I'm not here now. I need to go back to
> where I was.


 Are you really here or is it just a figment of your imagination . Things that go bump in the night are most of the time intoxicated people walking into something . Spook where 'd you go? your getting smaller I can barley see you hang on spook I'll get you some milk and some  oreo's you need some color .


----------



## FridayYet

Sourland said:


> Good night, Pondites.  Off to dream of the Pond, my lily pad, beavers, my lily pad and even that kid that keeps peeing on it -------------------------- I'll dream of our Home.



Sleep well, Sour.


----------



## Hipshot

FridayYet said:


> Are you saying I have to stay here when everyone else leaves?


  Oh hell no that ain't happening you coming with us . I'll come out of hiding when we go home .Just felt I needed to be packing here


----------



## Littlelakephil

Well the race still isn't restarted.... They transported the driver to the hospital.....
Doesn't look good he must have some sort of spinal injury.


----------



## Ol Grey Mare

Littlelakephil said:


> Dang I just seen the worst wreck Danica Patrick s car was engulfed in flames....



DP is a menace on the track.............jmo


----------



## Littlelakephil

So my friend with the lake ducks came over tonight freaking out.... Cuz one of his ducks is dragging her leg.
But I checked it out.....I think she will be fine. He thought he was gonna have to put her down. I said she ain't a horse... One legged ducks do just fine. I think she'll recover... We kinda think a big Pike grabbed her.
Funny thing is on the way home we came across a huge Raven with a broke wing. I told him to stop I always wanted a pet Raven. I'd name it Edgar...... Let it hang in there back seat in drives. Any way.... Imagine a 53 year old man with a limp and asthma trying to catch a Raven with a broke wing in a ton of swampy brush.... Worst that my asthma is triggers by deisel exhaust..... As my friend's truck say there idling up wind...


----------



## Littlelakephil

Ol Grey Mare said:


> DP is a menace on the track.............jmo


Joey Leganos brake rotors exploded.
That caused the wreck.....


----------



## Hipshot

WVduckchick said:


> x2. wonder if we can take all these posts back home with us.
> 
> night night
> 
> oh, if I'm not around tomorrow, happy mothers day to all the pond ladies, and pond guys' gals. ❤


 If you ain't here I'll send you a text you have a great mothers day WV.


----------



## Ravyn

Littlelakephil said:


> So my friend with the lake ducks came over tonight freaking out.... Cuz one of his ducks is dragging her leg.
> But I checked it out.....I think she will be fine. He thought he was gonna have to put her down. I said she ain't a horse... One legged ducks do just fine. I think she'll recover... We kinda think a big Pike grabbed her.
> Funny thing is on the way home we came across a huge Raven with a broke wing. I told him to stop I always wanted a pet Raven. I'd name it Edgar...... Let it hang in there back seat in drives. Any way.... Imagine a 53 year old man with a limp and asthma trying to catch a Raven with a broke wing in a ton of swampy brush.... Worst that my asthma is triggers by deisel exhaust..... As my friend's truck say there idling up wind...




I'm not the best pet material... j/s...


----------



## Ravyn

WVduckchick said:


> x2. wonder if we can take all these posts back home with us.
> 
> night night
> 
> oh, if I'm not around tomorrow, happy mothers day to all the pond ladies, and pond guys' gals. ❤




X2


----------



## Hipshot

Littlelakephil said:


> So my friend with the lake ducks came over tonight freaking out.... Cuz one of his ducks is dragging her leg.
> But I checked it out.....I think she will be fine. He thought he was gonna have to put her down. I said she ain't a horse... One legged ducks do just fine. I think she'll recover... We kinda think a big Pike grabbed her.
> Funny thing is on the way home we came across a huge Raven with a broke wing. I told him to stop I always wanted a pet Raven. I'd name it Edgar...... Let it hang in there back seat in drives. Any way.... Imagine a 53 year old man with a limp and asthma trying to catch a Raven with a broke wing in a ton of swampy brush.... Worst that my asthma is triggers by deisel exhaust..... As my friend's truck say there idling up wind...


 Well where is Edger now


----------



## Hipshot

Ravyn said:


> I'm not the best pet material... j/s...


 and you don't look like an Edger


----------



## Littlelakephil

Ravyn said:


> I'm not the best pet material... j/s...


Haha....I seriously want a Raven.... Always have I found them amazing.
And this sucker is huge.
They grow big around here..... Can't figure out how to catch him though. It's not gonna survive. I'd pay someone to catch him.
He would be way to smart to go in a live trap.... It's a shame cuz I would spoil it.....


----------



## Littlelakephil

Hipshot said:


> Well where is Edger now


He's hanging out by the highway.....I told my buddy is give $100 if someone could catch it.... Heck I'd go more than that. And if it could be rehabbed if do that..... Bet it would like it here so much it would hang around


----------



## Ravyn

Hipshot said:


> and you don't look like an Edger



Well, last time I looked I didn't think so either...


----------



## Littlelakephil

Dum da dum dum......
Dum da dum dum dum


----------



## Littlelakephil

Well this is it the last restart it's gonna be checkers or wreckers


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> I'm not the best pet material... j/s...


Maybe not, but you'd be less of a liability to yourself, being kept in a big cage 

Good morning, from this end folks!


----------



## Ravyn

CTKen said:


> Maybe not, but you'd be less of a liability to yourself, being kept in a big cage
> 
> Good morning, from this end folks!




I'm still less accident prone than Lucy, trust me... 

Speaking of, heard from her today... she caught this crap from her daughter now too...


----------



## FridayYet

Ravyn said:


> I'm still less accident prone than Lucy, trust me...
> 
> Speaking of, heard from her today... she caught this crap from her daughter now too...


 Bummer.  That's all she needs is to get sick on top of everything else she's going through.  Tell her 'Hi' and hope she feels better soon.  

By the way, you getting better yet?


----------



## Littlelakephil

Ravyn said:


> I'm still less accident prone than Lucy, trust me...
> 
> Speaking of, heard from her today... she caught this crap from her daughter now too...


Well heck that isn't good..... She really can't afford to catch anything.


----------



## Ravyn

FridayYet said:


> Bummer.  That's all she needs is to get sick on top of everything else she's going through.  Tell her 'Hi' and hope she feels better soon.
> 
> By the way, you getting better yet?



Will do... and yeah, was just saying of all to miss getting it was glad it was her... guess I spoke too soon... 

Slightly... was a rough night, fought off a migraine trying to go full blown nuclear so not as much sleep as I needed... should feel more alive again in morn... 



Littlelakephil said:


> Well heck that isn't good..... She really can't afford to catch anything.



Exactly...


----------



## FridayYet

Ravyn said:


> Will do... and yeah, was just saying of all to miss getting it was glad it was her... guess I spoke too soon...
> 
> Slightly... was a rough night, fought off a migraine trying to go full blown nuclear so not as much sleep as I needed... should feel more alive again in morn...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly...


----------



## Ravyn

FridayYet said:


>


----------



## lilwildrabbit

perchie.girl said:


> When I raised finches I had button quail in the bottom of the aviary....  They do a great job of Poilicing the floor little silly birds.
> 
> deb


He-he-heeee


----------



## firedragon1982

Hipshot said:


> Sure hope the painter ain't color blind
> 
> Dan my dad would have used a belt on me if I touched a rabbit that young . He always said the doe might kill it . You gonna eat it ?





Dan26552 said:


> Your dads not my dad  I've had this doe for a year and a half and gotten 4 or 5 litters, she's never had a problem with anyone messing with the babies, barely even notices. I've been lucky enough that most of if not all of my Does are like that. My sister has said that but I've never seen much proof to it.



None of my does seem to care about handling the babies. I take the best box out, count them, see if they've been fed within 24 to 48 hours of birth. Only one doe worries about the babies, and that's after the nest box gets removed and she can see me picking them up. I know my bunnies are for eating at some point....


----------



## AmyPaperlady

FridayYet said:


> Painter just left, now the hard part is picking a color.  (First world problems, I tell ya!)
> 
> Thanks for the update Phil, I've been really worried about Rachel.



How long will it take this time? Place yer bets



FridayYet said:


> Are you saying I have to stay here when everyone else leaves?



Only if you haven't picked a color.



I'll miss you 

We went to the circus today! PaperKid makes a great coat rack


----------



## Ravyn

Looks like the kids had fun, AmyP...


----------



## AmyPaperlady

Ravyn said:


> Looks like the kids had fun, AmyP...



They did (including the 43-year-old kid) Notepad won the coloring contest for her age group, too, so she now has an inflated dolphin with a squeaking fin! *twitch*  Not that I'd been planning to go to the circus a few weeks ago, but then Notepad got given a ticket, then another, and PaperKid won 2 in a guess-how-much-candy-in-a-jar thing (3rd place), though the tickets were for 12 and under, and she's 13, honest, and wouldn't pass anyway... Tom stayed home, so we only had to buy 2 adult tickets, and the 3 extra children's tickets got given away yesterday.


----------



## Ravyn

AmyPaperlady said:


> How long will it take this time? Place yer bets
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you haven't picked a color.



50 Shades of Beige... 



AmyPaperlady said:


> They did (including the 43-year-old kid) Notepad won the coloring contest for her age group, too, so she now has an inflated dolphin with a squeaking fin! *twitch*  Not that I'd been planning to go to the circus a few weeks ago, but then Notepad got given a ticket, then another, and PaperKid won 2 in a guess-how-much-candy-in-a-jar thing (3rd place), though the tickets were for 12 and under, and she's 13, honest, and wouldn't pass anyway... Tom stayed home, so we only had to buy 2 adult tickets, and the 3 extra children's tickets got given away yesterday.



You got some great kids there... says a lot when the morals and ethics are established that early... glad y'all had fun...


----------



## eggbert420

Sorry to interrupt, can anyone tell me when BYC  will be up and running again. This place is like a carnival , fun for a few hours but ive rode all the rides. Now I'm ready to go back to the amusement park.


----------



## CTKen

eggbert420 said:


> Sorry to interrupt, can anyone tell me when BYC  will be up and running again. This place is like a carnival , fun for a few hours but ive rode all the rides. Now I'm ready to go back to the amusement park.


Nothing from Nifty in the last 19 hours, so how knows


----------



## CTKen

AmyPaperlady said:


> We went to the circus today! PaperKid makes a great coat rack
> View attachment 33939


 That's one big hamster wheel!


----------



## AmyPaperlady

CTKen said:


> That's one big hamster wheel!







From http://www.cmcircus.com/program.html (No horses today, though...)


----------



## CTKen

AmyPaperlady said:


> From http://www.cmcircus.com/program.html (No horses today, though...)


And funny looking hamsters


----------



## Ravyn

That's one big hamster...


----------



## CTKen

CTKen said:


> And funny looking hamsters


And they've got their pouches in the wrong place!


----------



## Ravyn

CTKen said:


> And they've got their pouches in the wrong place!




 

CHRIS!!! What you doing looking THERE?!?!?


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> CHRIS!!! What you doing looking THERE?!?!?


was just following the line of sight from the photographer's perspective


----------



## Ravyn

CTKen said:


> was just following the line of sight from the photographer's perspective




Uh huh... suuuuure...


----------



## perchie.girl

finally came up for air I am NOT going to try to catchup.... Just powered down the rest of this mornings coffee...and yep its 11 pm here
making mothers day presents... Just finished.

deb


----------



## CTKen

perchie.girl said:


> finally came up for air I am NOT going to try to catchup.... Just powered down the rest of this mornings coffee...and yep its 11 pm here
> making mothers day presents... Just finished.
> 
> deb


Well, you got plenty of time to start on some more jewellery


----------



## Ravyn

perchie.girl said:


> finally came up for air I am NOT going to try to catchup.... Just powered down the rest of this mornings coffee...and yep its 11 pm here
> making mothers day presents... Just finished.
> 
> deb



Bet they're awesome too...


----------



## newchickmama91

One of my ducklings has diarrhoea i let them out to wonder in the garden yesterday could that be it? Don't want it getting poorly


----------



## Ravyn

newchickmama91 said:


> One of my ducklings has diarrhoea i let them out to wonder in the garden yesterday could that be it? Don't want it getting poorly




What color is it? Was it warm and it drank a lot of water? Is it just lots of water and the poop is clumps or is it completely liquid? Foamy? Any listlessness? Eating regular? How's it's weight?


----------



## WVduckchick

Hipshot said:


> Oh hell no that ain't happening you coming with us . I'll come out of hiding when we go home .Just felt I needed to be packing here



 You once mentioned changing your id, maybe now would be the time. 



Hipshot said:


> If you ain't here I'll send you a text you have a great mothers day WV.



awesome. I ain't here, you can text me.   



eggbert420 said:


> Sorry to interrupt, can anyone tell me when BYC  will be up and running again. This place is like a carnival , fun for a few hours but ive rode all the rides. Now I'm ready to go back to the amusement park.



it is a little different here huh. Testing of the new site is underway, last I saw. 



CTKen said:


> And they've got their pouches in the wrong place!



leave it to you, you never disappoint.


----------



## Dan26552

firedragon1982 said:


> None of my does seem to care about handling the babies. I take the best box out, count them, see if they've been fed within 24 to 48 hours of birth. Only one doe worries about the babies, and that's after the nest box gets removed and she can see me picking them up. I know my bunnies are for eating at some point....



 Same here. Only my nest boxes aren't removable so the does just peer over the edge then look st me like "Got any treats?"


----------



## CTKen

WVduckchick said:


> leave it to you, you never disappoint.


 I do try 

Good morning, WV & Dan / everyone


----------



## WVduckchick

CTKen said:


> I do try
> 
> Good morning, WV & Dan / everyone



howdy Chris. Do y'all celebrate Mother's Day there, or is that just a US thing?

and just a tidbit of useless info, the Mother that the holiday originated for is from WV!


----------



## Debs Flock

Good morning Pondies.

Happy Mothers Day.


----------



## FridayYet

Good Morning.  Hope you all have a relaxing Sunday!

(Adobe.  More like 50 shades of dirt. )


----------



## CTKen

WVduckchick said:


> howdy Chris. Do y'all celebrate Mother's Day there, or is that just a US thing?
> 
> and just a tidbit of useless info, the Mother that the holiday originated for is from WV!


 Not sure to be honest if they have it here. In the UK it's sometime in March (I think)



Debs Flock said:


> Good morning Pondies.
> 
> Happy Mothers Day.


 Yeppers, Happy Mother's Day to y'all. I'm working on my man boobs - do I count?


----------



## CTKen

FridayYet said:


> Good Morning.  Hope you all have a relaxing Sunday!
> 
> (Adobe.  More like 50 shades of dirt. )


 Good morning, Friday


----------



## FridayYet

Hi Chris.


----------



## WVduckchick

CTKen said:


> Yeppers, Happy Mother's Day to y'all. I'm working on my man boobs - do I count?



only if they start producing milk.


----------



## newchickmama91

Ravyn said:


> What color is it? Was it warm and it drank a lot of water? Is it just lots of water and the poop is clumps or is it completely liquid? Foamy? Any listlessness? Eating regular? How's it's weight?


It was brown and like creamy kind of looked like a dog done it you know that sort of poop. All they seem to do is drink loads of water I'm filling it back up about 3 times a day! Everything seems normal eating great weight is perfect it's just the poop and boy does it stink!!


----------



## Debs Flock

CTKen said:


> Not sure to be honest if they have it here. In the UK it's sometime in March (I think)
> 
> Yeppers, Happy Mother's Day to y'all. I'm working on my man boobs - do I count?



You always count as some kind of mother.


----------



## CTKen

Debs Flock said:


> You always count as some kind of mother.


 Can't argue with that 



WVduckchick said:


> only if they start producing milk.


 I'd say that they are more likely to produce gin


----------



## newchickmama91

Oh and for everyone who knows what troubles I had hatching ducks well, I gave in and bought 2 runner ducklings thinking my eggs I have in the inc will never hatch as they never do. I just candled 10 runners and 1 Aylesbury eggs I have in lockdown and 5 have nearly internally pipped with no troubles eggs all filled up and looking great!! Just my luck  I'm going to be overrun with ducks!!


----------



## Sourland

Ravyn said:


> That's one big hamster...



Sure it's not a gerbil ?

Good morning, Pondlife, and Happy Mothers Day where it applies.


----------



## CTKen

Sourland said:


> Sure it's not a gerbil ?


 Nah, tails not long enough


----------



## Sourland

CTKen said:


> Yeppers, Happy Mother's Day to y'all. I'm working on my man boobs - do I count?



Yep, a 'mother of another sort'.  Good morning, Chris.


----------



## FridayYet

You guys are too much.


----------



## Sourland

CTKen said:


> Nah, tails not long enough



I didn't check that closely.  Bet VW/WV did.  She has ladder experience.


----------



## FridayYet

Ladders are quite helpful in that respect.


----------



## CTKen

That reminds me of the film "Police Squad" (i think that was the name) where a lady was on some ladders and the guy looked up and said "nice beaver", naturally, there was a stuffed / mounted () beaver on the shelf


----------



## CTKen

Sourland said:


> Yep, a 'mother of another sort'.  Good morning, Chris.


Good morning, Sir


----------



## Sourland

CTKen said:


> That reminds me of the film "Police Squad" (i think that was the name) where a lady was on some ladders and the guy looked up and said "nice beaver", naturally, there was a stuffed / mounted () beaver on the shelf



I will not comment.


----------



## CTKen

Sourland said:


> I will not comment.


Very poor - I left the barn door nicely ajar


----------



## Sourland

Not about to enter or close.  I especially liked how the door was mounted.


----------



## Littlelakephil

AmyPaperlady said:


> How long will it take this time? Place yer bets
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you haven't picked a color.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll miss you
> 
> We went to the circus today! PaperKid makes a great coat rack
> View attachment 33939


Dang just realized I've never been to a circus.....I think it's time for me to create a bucket list..... Number one go to a circus.


----------



## Littlelakephil

newchickmama91 said:


> It was brown and like creamy kind of looked like a dog done it you know that sort of poop. All they seem to do is drink loads of water I'm filling it back up about 3 times a day! Everything seems normal eating great weight is perfect it's just the poop and boy does it stink!!


Duck poop stick...... NEVER!!!!..... 

I'd be more worried if it didn't.....


----------



## Littlelakephil

Sourland said:


> Sure it's not a gerbil ?
> 
> Good morning, Pondlife, and Happy Mothers Day where it applies.


Shaved gerbil?


----------



## Littlelakephil

CTKen said:


> That reminds me of the film "Police Squad" (i think that was the name) where a lady was on some ladders and the guy looked up and said "nice beaver", naturally, there was a stuffed / mounted () beaver on the shelf



Dang it.....I lost my stuffed Beaver picture..... So just use your imagination


----------



## Sourland

Littlelakephil said:


> Dang it.....I lost my stuffed Beaver picture..... So just use your imagination



You have a stuffed beaver, and Chris has a mounted beaver.  Are they one and the same ?


----------



## Littlelakephil

Well I installed that new pressure switch yesterday..... It didn't solve the whole problem only the intermittent surging.

Now the pump runs steady....... But it doesn't want to start..... It kicks on and sounds real slow humming....... Then it pops the thermals....... Kicks back on till it pops the thermals..... Then on the third try it runs fine.
I'm gonna try switching it to 220 volts..... It is a one horse pump..... So I'm thinking maybe splitting the amps will help..... Maybe.
I figure I need another 220 outlet there anyway to run my plasma cutter. So I could kill two birds with on Stone.
Hopefully that works.... Otherwise I'm gonna never buy s pump from TSC again.... This is the fourth pump in two years.
I'll spend the cash to buy a Wayne pump next time.
If this doesn't work I'll just put in another well by the gardens and use this one to water the garden. It'll be fine for that as it only would have to turn on once a day.


----------



## CTKen

Sourland said:


> You have a stuffed beaver, and Chris has a mounted beaver.  Are they one and the same ?


No, the mounted one squeaks


----------



## WVduckchick

Sourland said:


> I didn't check that closely.  Bet VW/WV did.  She has ladder experience.







FridayYet said:


> Ladders are quite helpful in that respect.



He's 14" taller than me, he says I climb him like a tree


----------



## CTKen

WVduckchick said:


> He's 14" taller than me, he says I climb him like a tree


 im sure there's a branch and a couple o' fruits to hang onto


----------



## perchie.girl

Littlelakephil said:


> Dang just realized I've never been to a circus.....I think it's time for me to create a bucket list..... Number one go to a circus.


better hurry they are all shutting down  Ringling Brothers and Barnum and Baily are due to shut down this month.

deb


----------



## perchie.girl

Happy Mothers day to all you Mothers


----------



## Littlelakephil

Sourland said:


> You have a stuffed beaver, and Chris has a mounted beaver.  Are they one and the same ?


Don't know.....I snapped a pic of s stuffed beavers that was for sale at a sporting goods store...... I'm wondering if Chris's was from a centerfold


----------



## Littlelakephil

perchie.girl said:


> better hurry they are all shutting down  Ringling Brothers and Barnum and Baily are due to shut down this month.
> 
> deb


Yeah..... Thinking PITA had something to do with that.....


----------



## Littlelakephil

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY..... TO ALL YOU MOM'S


----------



## WVduckchick

I just ordered a 128GB card for my phone. Hopefully stop the freeze-ups for being low on memory. 30GB onboard only lasted me 7 months, so I went big.


----------



## Littlelakephil

Oh gosh I got them Prednisone hyper trembles this AM.
Well getting ready to start my day.



 down the rabbit hole I go......


----------



## Littlelakephil

That's the first actual pic from my phone I was able to post.....I had to go to more options first. Then upload file on post to thread window. 
So it just took one more step.
But if I just try to post straight to the window it don't work...... Weird but I figure won't have to do this much longer here anyways. Then we probably will have to do learn out way around the new BYC.


----------



## Littlelakephil

WVduckchick said:


> I just ordered a 128GB card for my phone. Hopefully stop the freeze-ups for being low on memory. 30GB onboard only lasted me 7 months, so I went big.


I got a 64 GB card. Doesn't help.
It's a super fast one too..... Verizon made me get it . I think I may have to switch to a iPhone..... I'm hearing I'm not the only one with a glitchy phone..... Last two were this way.


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

So I ordered some black east indie/silkie duck eggs at the same time I purchased my call eggs. I thought I set them about a week apart and only one developed. When I candled late last night I thought I saw a shadow in the air cell. Figured I was just tired and went to bed. This morning I candled again and sure enough its internally pipped. I must have got my dates mixed up. Do bei/silkie ducks need to be babies the same as the calls?


----------



## CTKen

Littlelakephil said:


> I got a 64 GB card. Doesn't help.
> It's a super fast one too..... Verizon made me get it . I think I may have to switch to a iPhone


Quick, someone call a doctor for Phil -he's lost the plot


----------



## Littlelakephil

Now not Lost plot.....I just wanna phone that works..... Every one of my old ones were great....I used to like new phones every year or so.
But that was when they were really getting better every year.
Now the S5 I had is just as good as the new ones.
I might have gotten an Iphone  but Verizon here anyways pushes Androids.
I might try and return this one...... But once I get one that doesn't glitch I will hold onto it ..... Till I'm ready for a jitterbug.
Heck if I do go blind it's all I'll need anyways..... I'm sure they come in brallie


----------



## CTKen

Android phones rely on third party apps and they can tend to be more processor hungry than iPhone apps. Its all a collusion between app developers and phone companies IMO. Ditto battery issues - phone companies have no interest in improving them - they rely on us having to buy a new phone every couple of years


----------



## chicken4prez

Hello everyone! How is everyone doing?


----------



## Pyxis

Happy Mother's Day everyone!

I moved Godzilla goose and his ducklings out yesterday and I miss them  I know they're enjoying their new outdoor digs with much more space and a tiny little pool for them but I miss them and worry about them out there.


----------



## CTKen

chicken4prez said:


> Hello everyone! How is everyone doing?


 



Pyxis said:


> Happy Mother's Day everyone!
> 
> I moved Godzilla goose and his ducklings out yesterday and I miss them  I know they're enjoying their new outdoor digs with much more space and a tiny little pool for them but I miss them and worry about them out there.


 ya big softy


----------



## chicken4prez

CTKen said:


> ya big softy


Having a good day so far?


----------



## CTKen

chicken4prez said:


> Having a good day so far?


Yes thanks, it's evening in my neck of the woods. And yourself ?


----------



## Ol Grey Mare

CTKen said:


> Android phones rely on third party apps and they can tend to be more processor hungry than iPhone apps. Its all a collusion between app developers and phone companies IMO. Ditto battery issues - phone companies have no interest in improving them - they rely on us having to buy a new phone every couple of years



Yep,  tech conspiracy against us. ....



chicken4prez said:


> Hello everyone! How is everyone doing?



Morning, prez!  A grey, gloomy start to the day here. ........but can't complain too much.  How are you today? 



Pyxis said:


> Happy Mother's Day everyone!
> 
> I moved Godzilla goose and his ducklings out yesterday and I miss them  I know they're enjoying their new outdoor digs with much more space and a tiny little pool for them but I miss them and worry about them out there.



Awww, you're an empty nester. ....must be time for more babies?


----------



## Littlelakephil

CTKen said:


> Android phones rely on third party apps and they can tend to be more processor hungry than iPhone apps. Its all a collusion between app developers and phone companies IMO. Ditto battery issues - phone companies have no interest in improving them - they rely on us having to buy a new phone every couple of years


I've had no issues with batteries....I think Iphones actually have more issues in that department.
I want never able to get more than 6months average out of a phone w when I worked.   I could but every protector in the world and still found interesting ways to destroy phones.
Antifreeze works wonders on electrical devices......


----------



## Pyxis

Ol Grey Mare said:


> Awww, you're an empty nester. ....must be time for more babies?



Lol, I actually have still inside one gosling who hated Godzilla for some reason, six AC chicks, nine d'uccle chicks, nine OEGB chicks, and serama and OEGB eggs in the incubator due to hatch this Friday or sooner, along with two different sets of guinea eggs that will hatch in early June.

And baby rabbits I'm trying to sell.


----------



## CTKen

Even otterbox ?


----------



## Littlelakephil

Just getting back home from Mother's day brunch with the wife..... Heading into town for a few things then back down into the pump hole.......


----------



## Littlelakephil

CTKen said:


> Even otterbox ?


I tried them all.... But the otter box I had in my last phone it worked fine but the S7 was already  water proof..... The phone I have now has an otter box..... But I got it cuz it's got the shatter proof screen.
But I've had one phone even get run over after I dropped it and didn't see it. Ran over pulling a car out of the shop. Don't think even an otter box would save it.


----------



## Littlelakephil

I'm sure they are a few mechanics out there that have similar stories.
It would be best to not carry our phones. But they really come in handy when your in a test drive with a customer car and it dies on the road..... It your in an accident it something. Otherwise you have to wait for them to miss you. If it's a slow day they might not miss you or know where to find you


----------



## Littlelakephil

Pyxis said:


> Lol, I actually have still inside one gosling who hated Godzilla for some reason, six AC chicks, nine d'uccle chicks, nine OEGB chicks, and serama and OEGB eggs in the incubator due to hatch this Friday or sooner, along with two different sets of guinea eggs that will hatch in early June.
> 
> And baby rabbits I'm trying to sell.


Errrrrr .. .aaaaahhh.... What's the names of your petting zoo again.......


----------



## FridayYet

Gorgeous day here.  Just got back from the farmers market with some fresh greens, a gogi berry bush and some halibut for ceviche. 

Planted tomatoes this morning, now need to get the chiles in the ground.


----------



## CTKen

FridayYet said:


> View attachment 34057
> 
> Gorgeous day here.  Just got back from the farmers market with some fresh greens, a gogi berry bush and some halibut for ceviche.
> 
> Planted tomatoes this morning, now need to get the chiles in the ground.


Now that sounds like a cracking day, Friday - good for you


----------



## Hipshot

eggbert420 said:


> Sorry to interrupt, can anyone tell me when BYC  will be up and running again. This place is like a carnival , fun for a few hours but ive rode all the rides. Now I'm ready to go back to the amusement park.


 Hey eggs you couldn't have rode all of them  Go look again .I'm having fun here . But I'm having a hard time keeping my warped sense of humor in check . So far I 've been able to keep my pants up though There's no place like home there's no place like home there's no place like home


----------



## Dozclan12




----------



## Hipshot

FridayYet said:


> View attachment 34057
> 
> Gorgeous day here.  Just got back from the farmers market with some fresh greens, a gogi berry bush and some halibut for ceviche.
> 
> Planted tomatoes this morning, now need to get the chiles in the ground.


 Happy mothers day Friday  I planted tomatoes bell peppers banana peppers and egg plants this morning bleached out some waters assisted some chicks and just took Ben to Mickie 's I'm beat . and more to do . We're going to Olivers for DW's mothers day dinner


----------



## Lucysduck

Now that I don't have direct access to the site through my app I don't think I will be around much 
This stinks as I miss all my friends!. I hope all you ladies with fur, feathered, human babies whatever the case may be, I hope you all have a wonderful Mother's Day!!


----------



## Hipshot




----------



## Hipshot

Lucysduck said:


> Now that I don't have direct access to the site through my app I don't think I will be around much
> This stinks as I miss all my friends!. I hope all you ladies with fur, feathered, human babies whatever the case may be, I hope you all have a wonderful Mother's Day!!


 Happy mothers Lucysduck


----------



## Ravyn

WVduckchick said:


> You once mentioned changing your id, maybe now would be the time.



Stellar idea... like the new username too... 



FridayYet said:


> Good Morning.  Hope you all have a relaxing Sunday!
> 
> (Adobe.  More like 50 shades of dirt. )



So... how long you gonna be staring at dirt samples??? 



newchickmama91 said:


> It was brown and like creamy kind of looked like a dog done it you know that sort of poop. All they seem to do is drink loads of water I'm filling it back up about 3 times a day! Everything seems normal eating great weight is perfect it's just the poop and boy does it stink!!



Probably from food changes, if they were getting worms, bugs etc... plus dabbling in mud... just watch for weight loss, listlessness or anything off...

As for the stink, well... only the deluded ones chit doesn't stink, lol...



Littlelakephil said:


> Oh gosh I got them Prednisone hyper trembles this AM.
> Well getting ready to start my day.
> View attachment 34009 down the rabbit hole I go......



Did you take the red pill???



Jenniferlamar70 said:


> So I ordered some black east indie/silkie duck eggs at the same time I purchased my call eggs. I thought I set them about a week apart and only one developed. When I candled late last night I thought I saw a shadow in the air cell. Figured I was just tired and went to bed. This morning I candled again and sure enough its internally pipped. I must have got my dates mixed up. Do bei/silkie ducks need to be babies the same as the calls?



They should hatch just fine... they just take approx 26 days, same as Calls...



Pyxis said:


> Lol, I actually have still inside one gosling who hated Godzilla for some reason, six AC chicks, nine d'uccle chicks, nine OEGB chicks, and serama and OEGB eggs in the incubator due to hatch this Friday or sooner, along with two different sets of guinea eggs that will hatch in early June.
> 
> And baby rabbits I'm trying to sell.



Trade ya... what's in my brooders for what's in yours! 



FridayYet said:


> View attachment 34057
> 
> Gorgeous day here.  Just got back from the farmers market with some fresh greens, a gogi berry bush and some halibut for ceviche.
> 
> Planted tomatoes this morning, now need to get the chiles in the ground.



Nice... I miss Farmers Markets...


Happy Mother's Day to all...


----------



## Hipshot

Guess I'm back to doing my doings .


----------



## Pyxis

I am picking up a pair of Netherland Dwarfs at Chickenstock


----------



## Ravyn

Well, now...


----------



## FridayYet

Ravyn said:


> View attachment 34089
> 
> Well, now...


----------



## chicken4prez

Ol Grey Mare said:


> Yep,  tech conspiracy against us. ....
> 
> 
> 
> Morning, prez!  A grey, gloomy start to the day here. ........but can't complain too much.  How are you today?
> 
> Awww, you're an empty nester. ....must be time for more babies?


Afternoon! (It's afternoon now here) That's true. I'm great! Having some family members coming over soon. Just finished cleaning up the house too.


----------



## chicken4prez

CTKen said:


> Yes thanks, it's evening in my neck of the woods. And yourself ?


Ah.  I'm great! Just like I said in the post before we're having some family members coming over soon.


----------



## WVduckchick

Ravyn said:


> View attachment 34089
> 
> Well, now...


----------



## Ravyn

Somebody has one sick sense of humor... worse than ours, lol... I've had a whole range of ads pop up, but today it's been all cow sickness ads...


----------



## WVduckchick

worked on an outdoor brooder today, cleaned up the old area where the call ducks were, cleaned out their old house for some juvies, in between trips inside to check out incubator tv. 4 out, one almost out, at least 5 more pipped. 38 is about the limit for the ole sytro hatcher. these guys are climbing all over the eggs, hope they don't get burned on the element.


----------



## newchickmama91

2 internal pips  should be hatched by day 28 if everything goes smoothly!


----------



## Ravyn

WVduckchick said:


> worked on an outdoor brooder today, cleaned up the old area where the call ducks were, cleaned out their old house for some juvies, in between trips inside to check out incubator tv. 4 out, one almost out, at least 5 more pipped. 38 is about the limit for the ole sytro hatcher. these guys are climbing all over the eggs, hope they don't get burned on the element.



They should be fine... sounds like it's gonna be a nice hatch!



newchickmama91 said:


> 2 internal pips  should be hatched by day 28 if everything goes smoothly!


----------



## Bunnylady

Ravyn said:


> Somebody has one sick sense of humor... worse than ours, lol... I've had a whole range of ads pop up, but today it's been all cow sickness ads...



A certain now-banned member of BYC used to take great delight in posting screenshots of hysterically appropriate ads that popped up when he was reading the "Old Folks" thread.


----------



## Ravyn

Bunnylady said:


> A certain now-banned member of BYC used to take great delight in posting screenshots of hysterically appropriate ads that popped up when he was reading the "Old Folks" thread.



He didn't just post those on TOFH, lol...

Too bad he couldn't stick to harmless humor...


----------



## perchie.girl

Bunnylady said:


> A certain now-banned member of BYC used to take great delight in posting screenshots of hysterically appropriate ads that popped up when he was reading the "Old Folks" thread.


 
I so miss his Irreverent posterior....


----------



## Ravyn

perchie.girl said:


> I so miss his Irreverent posterior....




If you only knew the truth...


----------



## Pyxis

Ravyn said:


> If you only knew the truth...



Yeah, he got banned for good reason. Leaving it at that.

Hmm, it's looking like the doe and buck pair that I found can be bred together, colorwise, but then the offspring should only ever be used in breeding to try to make more BEW, the buck's color. Shouldn't ever be sold for anything else except as pets.

Makes me wonder if I might want to keep an eye peeled for another buck.


----------



## Bunnylady

Pyxis said:


> Yeah, he got banned for good reason. Leaving it at that.



I've known a few others who were banned for good reason (or probably should have been), but I still enjoyed their antics when they _weren't_ going too far.

@Pyxis Yeah, BEW is one of those colors that is best kept to itself. When BEW is bred to another color, most of the babies wind up some combination of color and white; a lot have it in a surprising resemblance to the Dutch pattern.






A lot of people love 'em, though, and charge more for them just because of their color.


----------



## Pyxis

Bunnylady said:


> I've known a few others who were banned for good reason (or probably should have been), but I still enjoyed their antics when they _weren't_ going too far.
> 
> @Pyxis Yeah, BEW is one of those colors that is best kept to itself. When BEW is bred to another color, most of the babies wind up some combination of color and white; a lot have it in a surprising resemblance to the Dutch pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people love 'em, though, and charge more for them just because of their color.



Very cute! Bet they would go well as pets. But I do want to be able to breed for 'real' colors too, I might be looking to show down the line, so I think I will keep an eye out for another buck.


----------



## WVduckchick

I'm enjoying the bunny stuff. I know little to nothing about rabbit breeds. They are just so cute.


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

So my silkie bantam duckling has been internally pipped for about 24 hours now. I went ahead and made a tiny saftey hole. How long should I let it go before I make an external pip? I'm worried because it never went into lockdown. Not sure if the lower humidity could cause problems..


----------



## Ravyn

Jenniferlamar70 said:


> So my silkie bantam duckling has been internally pipped for about 24 hours now. I went ahead and made a tiny saftey hole. How long should I let it go before I make an external pip? I'm worried because it never went into lockdown. Not sure if the lower humidity could cause problems..




You're just south of me, right? I wouldn't think it would... I hatch dry all the time... besides, without an external pip, there's little risk of drying the membrane unless you live in a desert and it was low humidity for days...


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

Ravyn said:


> You're just south of me, right? I wouldn't think it would... I hatch dry all the time... besides, without an external pip, there's little risk of drying the membrane unless you live in a desert and it was low humidity for days...


I'm in northern California. I've been keeping humidity around 40 percent. I usually do closer to 70 for lockdown just because I'm in and out. Weve had really temperamental weather lately. 60 degrees one day and 90 the next. Been having trouble keeping even temps and humidity. Normally I'm way better at being on top of things. These all had detached air cells so instead of turning I tilted them in an egg carton as suggested by the person I purchased them from. The air cells always stayed big though. Thats why I didn't realize it had drawn down yet until i saw it had internally pipped. All my calls ended up needing help. Not sure if it was from bad incubating, bad shipping or just because they can be difficult to hatch.


----------



## Ravyn

Jenniferlamar70 said:


> I'm in northern California. I've been keeping humidity around 40 percent. I usually do closer to 70 for lockdown just because I'm in and out. Weve had really temperamental weather lately. 60 degrees one day and 90 the next. Been having trouble keeping even temps and humidity. Normally I'm way better at being on top of things. These all had detached air cells so instead of turning I tilted them in an egg carton as suggested by the person I purchased them from. The air cells always stayed big though. Thats why I didn't realize it had drawn down yet until i saw it had internally pipped. All my calls ended up needing help. Not sure if it was from bad incubating, bad shipping or just because they can be difficult to hatch.



Ah, sorry... can't keep everyone straight with the switchover and all...

Even going in and out, etc, I don't jack my humidity... 65% is about as high as I personally like...

From experience, I have had more disasterous results from tilting shipped duck eggs instead of laying them down, especially Calls... even with really messed up air cells...

All you can do is your best, remember these were never meant to go through the PO machines before the bator...


----------



## CTKen

perchie.girl said:


> I so miss his Irreverent posterior....


I so don't know who you are talking about


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

Ravyn said:


> Ah, sorry... can't keep everyone straight with the switchover and all...
> 
> Even going in and out, etc, I don't jack my humidity... 65% is about as high as I personally like...
> 
> From experience, I have had more disasterous results from tilting shipped duck eggs instead of laying them down, especially Calls... even with really messed up air cells...
> 
> All you can do is your best, remember these were never meant to go through the PO machines before the bator...


I did the tilting for about a week and the air cells did firm up so put the eggs under my broody silkie. I candles them a week later and all had passed.. I don't know why. They were doing great in the incubator. Thats how I ended up with only one. At that point I was to afraid to lay them down. Now I'm regretting that decision. These were my first detached air cells. I've had saddle shaped before and still got good hatches. Hoping this baby hatches through all this. Its the only one that made it to hatch.


----------



## Ravyn

Jenniferlamar70 said:


> I did the tilting for about a week and the air cells did firm up so put the eggs under my broody silkie. I candles them a week later and all had passed.. I don't know why. They were doing great in the incubator. Thats how I ended up with only one. At that point I was to afraid to lay them down. Now I'm regretting that decision. These were my first detached air cells. I've had saddle shaped before and still got good hatches. Hoping this baby hatches through all this. Its the only one that made it to hatch.






If they were completely detached air cells, then you're lucky to have the one make it... those are notorious for quitting before 'lockdown' time...


----------



## Ravyn

CTKen said:


> I so don't know who you are talking about




Don't worry, Chris, you aren't missing much... when one decides to rip off good BYCers just because they can, that's more than beyond crossing the line...


----------



## CTKen

Ravyn said:


> Don't worry, Chris, you aren't missing much... when one decides to rip off good BYCers just because they can, that's more than beyond crossing the line...


Okay dokey -thanks


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

Ravyn said:


> If they were completely detached air cells, then you're lucky to have the one make it... those are notorious for quitting before 'lockdown' time...


In that case it makes me feel a little better. I felt like a total failure..  Praying this one finishes hatch. In no external pip by morning about ( 35 hours ) should I make an external pip or just leave it? I don't want to help to early but don't want to come in to late either.


----------



## Pyxis

Brooder full of bantams (and one cull AC)


----------



## Ol Grey Mare

Ravyn said:


> Don't worry, Chris, you aren't missing much... when one decides to rip off good BYCers just because they can, that's more than beyond crossing the line...





Jenniferlamar70 said:


> In that case it makes me feel a little better. I felt like a total failure..  Praying this one finishes hatch. In no external pip by morning about ( 35 hours ) should I make an external pip or just leave it? I don't want to help to early but don't want to come in to late either.


 - sending good hatching vibes your way.


Pyxis said:


> Brooder full of bantams (and one cull AC)



 - it just doesn't get much cuter!  I got to see my grand-chicks for the first time tonight while skyping with my DD -- turns out the poultry obsession is genetic.


----------



## Ravyn

Jenniferlamar70 said:


> In that case it makes me feel a little better. I felt like a total failure..  Praying this one finishes hatch. In no external pip by morning about ( 35 hours ) should I make an external pip or just leave it? I don't want to help to early but don't want to come in to late either.




You can open it up then... just lube the membrane and check veins, etc... as long as you don't tear open the inner membrane or pull it out of the shell, it shouldn't hurt...


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

Ok thats what I'll do. Thanks for the help. also hope your feeling better. The flu bug has finally left our house and thats helping quite a bit.


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

Ol Grey Mare said:


> - sending good hatching vibes your way.
> 
> 
> - it just doesn't get much cuter!  I got to see my grand-chicks for the first time tonight while skyping with my DD -- turns out the poultry obsession is genetic.





Ravyn said:


> You can open it up then... just lube the membrane and check veins, etc... as long as you don't tear open the inner membrane or pull it out of the shell, it shouldn't hurt...


Thanks for the good hatching vibes!


----------



## AmyPaperlady

Jenniferlamar70 said:


> I'm in northern California. I've been keeping humidity around 40 percent. I usually do closer to 70 for lockdown just because I'm in and out. Weve had really temperamental weather lately. 60 degrees one day and 90 the next. Been having trouble keeping even temps and humidity. Normally I'm way better at being on top of things. These all had detached air cells so instead of turning I tilted them in an egg carton as suggested by the person I purchased them from. The air cells always stayed big though. Thats why I didn't realize it had drawn down yet until i saw it had internally pipped. All my calls ended up needing help. Not sure if it was from bad incubating, bad shipping or just because they can be difficult to hatch.



I'm willing to bet that you're south of me, then--and probably a bit east, since the ocean's less than a mile away from where I'm sitting  I'm up in Crescent City, 6 hours north of San Fran...


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

AmyPaperlady said:


> I'm willing to bet that you're south of me, then--and probably a bit east, since the ocean's less than a mile away from where I'm sitting  I'm up in Crescent City, 6 hours north of San Fran...


We love Crescent city! We camp there from time to time with the family. We live near redding. Definitely not as nice lol and quite a bit hotter!


----------



## AmyPaperlady

Jenniferlamar70 said:


> We love Crescent city! We camp there from time to time with the family. We live near redding. Definitely not as nice lol and quite a bit hotter!



We lived in Redding just after the turn of the century! Bit of a climate shock after graduating from HSU (especially since I didn't drive, and we ended up working and shopping a good bus ride from where we lived, _and_ my shift was usually 4-close at KMart, so waiting for a transfer on blacktop with no shade in the summer around 3pm), but we had family we were trying to help...


----------



## Dan26552

No posts since midnight last night?????


----------



## FridayYet

Must be a busy Monday.

 Good morning everyone.


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

AmyPaperlady said:


> We lived in Redding just after the turn of the century! Bit of a climate shock after graduating from HSU (especially since I didn't drive, and we ended up working and shopping a good bus ride from where we lived, _and_ my shift was usually 4-close at KMart, so waiting for a transfer on blacktop with no shade in the summer around 3pm), but we had family we were trying to help...


Oh yes the heat is god awful lol. We live farther out. Not in town but not any cooler lol. It's a small world lol. ☺


----------



## Sourland

Dan26552 said:


> No posts since midnight last night?????





FridayYet said:


> Must be a busy Monday.
> 
> Good morning everyone.



Go home, go home.


----------



## Bunnylady

Sourland said:


> Go home, go home.



Sour, you forgot to open the door

http://209.222.104.187/


----------



## Sourland

Bunnylady said:


> Sour, you forgot to open the door
> 
> http://209.222.104.187/



Heck, I didn't know how.    granny had to show me the way, and she is almost as inept as me.


----------



## MikeBaxter2.0

Jenniferlamar70 said:


> We love Crescent city! We camp there from time to time with the family. We live near redding. Definitely not as nice lol and quite a bit hotter!





AmyPaperlady said:


> We lived in Redding just after the turn of the century! Bit of a climate shock after graduating from HSU (especially since I didn't drive, and we ended up working and shopping a good bus ride from where we lived, _and_ my shift was usually 4-close at KMart, so waiting for a transfer on blacktop with no shade in the summer around 3pm), but we had family we were trying to help...



I spent some time just a south of Redding last August camping. I brought my hammock, but my brothers in law and father in law were in a tent. It would be about 105 at 9 or 10 pm while we were trying to go to sleep. In the hammock, with a breeze over me, it wasn't bad, but I was sure glad I wasn't in the tent.


----------



## Pyxis

Bunnylady said:


> http://209.222.104.187/



Can you guys log in at that link to BYC? I can't, it keeps saying incorrect password. I can't look at any of the threads that I've seen posted around either because it won't let me look at them without being logged in.


----------



## Bunnylady

Pyxis said:


> Can you guys log in at that link to BYC? I can't, it keeps saying incorrect password. I can't look at any of the threads that I've seen posted around either because it won't let me look at them without being logged in.



That link gets me there; do you maybe have capital letters in your password or something else you might have forgotten?


----------



## Debs Flock

Pyxis said:


> Can you guys log in at that link to BYC? I can't, it keeps saying incorrect password. I can't look at any of the threads that I've seen posted around either because it won't let me look at them without being logged in.



Copied from troubleshooting area of updated site...


*If you're having problems, a few things to try:*

Close your browser, clear your cache / history of files. Reopen your browser and try again.
Make sure you have an updated version of your browser

Try temporarily disabling browser addons, plugins, extensions (like ad blockers, etc.)
Test it with a different browser on a different computer or phone. This allows you to determine if the problem is with the browser or your device, or your network or with the site itself. We suggest Google Chrome or Firefox
*If none of those things work, START A NEW TOPIC/THREAD with this info:*

Are you on a computer, tablet, phone. 

If phone / mobile, which model? If computer, which operating system and version?

Which browser and version are you using (eg., Chrome 58.0.3029, Firefox 3.5.9, Internet Explorer 8, etc.)
Have you deleted your internet cache / browser history of files and tried again?
Have you tried a different browser?
What EXACTLY did you do? Document the steps you took before having the problem.
Copy/Paste the exact error message you received (screenshots are best).


----------



## Pyxis

Bunnylady said:


> That link gets me there; do you maybe have capital letters in your password or something else you might have forgotten?



It'll take me to the site, but I can't actually see threads or anything. For instance a "welcome to the bew BYC" thread was linked somewhere in this thread but I couldn't actually see the thread. I can get to a preview of the new site but can't really click on or check out anything without getting error messages. Maybe that's normal and that's what others are seeing too?

Edit: Well now never mind; somehow I am now logged in over there even though the log in attempts I tried were never successful. Now I guess I'll try looking at the threads and stuff. Weird.

Edit 2: And now I'm logged out again  I give up until it goes live, lol.


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

MikeBaxter2.0 said:


> I spent some time just a south of Redding last August camping. I brought my hammock, but my brothers in law and father in law were in a tent. It would be about 105 at 9 or 10 pm while we were trying to go to sleep. In the hammock, with a breeze over me, it wasn't bad, but I was sure glad I wasn't in the tent.


Yes a hammock in the summer evening is mu favorite. Its so nice. But in a tent I would die lmao... The older I get the harder it is to handle the heat. Thank god for the lake lol.


----------



## Dan26552

Sourland said:


> Go home, go home.





Bunnylady said:


> Sour, you forgot to open the door
> 
> http://209.222.104.187/



Yay!!!!


----------



## Jessimom

Morning/Afternnon all!!  Slow mornings on here are good!  It's the only way I can keep up!!  

Locked down some Birchen/Splash Maran eggs.  Still have some AC and some OE eggs on day 7.  With BYC being down, there are no 24 hour auctions to tempt me, and i've stayed off of Ebay...I'm staying strong - NO NEW EGGS!!!


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

Jessimom said:


> Morning/Afternnon all!!  Slow mornings on here are good!  It's the only way I can keep up!!
> 
> Locked down some Birchen/Splash Maran eggs.  Still have some AC and some OE eggs on day 7.  With BYC being down, there are no 24 hour auctions to tempt me, and i've stayed off of Ebay...I'm staying strong - NO NEW EGGS!!!


Lol I'm hatching my last eggs for this summer. Promised my husband this summer wont end up like last summer lmao. Last lockdown is next week. Hatching is an addiction lol


----------



## Jessimom

Jenniferlamar70 said:


> Lol I'm hatching my last eggs for this summer. Promised my husband this summer wont end up like last summer lmao. Last lockdown is next week. Hatching is an addiction lol



That's so true!!  It helped that I am running out of room to put the babies.  I made the mistake of hatching a LOT of tiny bantams, and they can't easily be integrated with the older bigger babies I have.  I think that helped quite a bit.  I also have a friend that orders eggs....if she doesn't have a broody, I hatch them for her!  I get to hatch, and don't have to brood!!!  That helps with my hatching obsession!!

Good luck with your hatch!!  What are you hatching?


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

Jessimom said:


> That's so true!!  It helped that I am running out of room to put the babies.  I made the mistake of hatching a LOT of tiny bantams, and they can't easily be integrated with the older bigger babies I have.  I think that helped quite a bit.  I also have a friend that orders eggs....if she doesn't have a broody, I hatch them for her!  I get to hatch, and don't have to brood!!!  That helps with my hatching obsession!!
> 
> Good luck with your hatch!!  What are you hatching?


Good idea on hatching for friends. We have a baby do in July so she will be taking up any free time lol. I have a silkie/black east indie in the incubator now and some Welsh harliquins due next week. I'm so excited lol. My husband makes fun of me all the time lol


----------



## Jessimom

Jenniferlamar70 said:


> Good idea on hatching for friends. We have a baby do in July so she will be taking up any free time lol. I have a silkie/black east indie in the incubator now and some Welsh harliquins due next week. I'm so excited lol. My husband makes fun of me all the time lol



Congrats on the baby!!  I can see where hatching should probably stop for a while.....


----------



## Ravyn

Jessimom said:


> Morning/Afternnon all!!  Slow mornings on here are good!  It's the only way I can keep up!!
> 
> Locked down some Birchen/Splash Maran eggs.  Still have some AC and some OE eggs on day 7.  With BYC being down, there are no 24 hour auctions to tempt me, and i've stayed off of Ebay...I'm staying strong - NO NEW EGGS!!!




Arr you suuuuure????

I might have some extra eggs laying around........


----------



## Jessimom

Ravyn said:


> Arr you suuuuure????
> 
> I might have some extra eggs laying around........



I have some awesomely beautiful birds from eggs I've gotten from you, so this was just mean....lol

The November hatched silkies that all appeared to be girls, turns out had 2 boys.  They are just NOW starting to get streamers.  One started crowing.  The other is dancing for the ladies, but hasn't made a peep.  The blue egg layers, I have a couple of boys, only 1 started crowing, but 2 others are getting some pretty red combs. So, I have a LOT more hens, than roos from eggs you've sent!!!


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

Just wanted to give an update. My black east indie hatched. Its doing great. Still fluffing out in the bator. Quick question. Tried letting it fluff up in the brooder with the calls but the bigger one is being mean to it. They are only a few days apart. Is this going to be an issue? Will they get along?


----------



## Ravyn

Jessimom said:


> I have some awesomely beautiful birds from eggs I've gotten from you, so this was just mean....lol
> 
> The November hatched silkies that all appeared to be girls, turns out had 2 boys.  They are just NOW starting to get streamers.  One started crowing.  The other is dancing for the ladies, but hasn't made a peep.  The blue egg layers, I have a couple of boys, only 1 started crowing, but 2 others are getting some pretty red combs. So, I have a LOT more hens, than roos from eggs you've sent!!!



I couldn't resist! 

So glad you got more pullets than cockerels!!! And anytime you want more......... 



Jenniferlamar70 said:


> Just wanted to give an update. My black east indie hatched. Its doing great. Still fluffing out in the bator. Quick question. Tried letting it fluff up in the brooder with the calls but the bigger one is being mean to it. They are only a few days apart. Is this going to be an issue? Will they get along?



Use hardware cloth or wire mesh basket or similar to keep them together, but separate for just a couple days... new hatched needs to find its legs properly, gain strength, and they need ti get to know each other before setting them loose all together... then they *should* get along...


----------



## Jenniferlamar70

I decided to put it back in the hatcher last night to be on the safe side. Tried again this morning and they seem to all be getting along now. Little one has its footing now and is all fluffy like the rest. They weren't really attacking it but nibbling its feathers strongly. I'm think it was because it was still damp and had a spikey fluff still. I'm supervising this morning so if anything changes ill run and make a seperator. Right now they are all napping together so hopefully a good sign.


----------



## WVduckchick

Thanks to all the BYH folks for allowing us BYC folks to pop in and use your site.  BYC is back open, so things should be returning to normal.  If anyone enjoyed the Pond antics, feel free to pop over to BYC and join us there!


----------



## Sourland

What VW/WV said.  There's always an empty lily pad next to me.


----------



## Ravyn

Sourland said:


> What VW/WV said.  There's always an empty lily pad next to me.



For good reason, lol...


----------



## Sourland

Ravyn said:


> For good reason, lol...



Because I am such a great host ?


----------



## Ravyn

Sourland said:


> Because I am such a great host ?



Someone has to feed the Python...


----------



## Sourland

The Python went home following the returning beavers.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Jenniferlamar70 said:


> So I ordered some black east indie/silkie duck eggs at the same time I purchased my call eggs. I thought I set them about a week apart and only one developed. When I candled late last night I thought I saw a shadow in the air cell. Figured I was just tired and went to bed. This morning I candled again and sure enough its internally pipped. I must have got my dates mixed up. Do bei/silkie ducks need to be babies the same as the calls?


 do we get pictures now that its out??



Pyxis said:


> I moved Godzilla goose and his ducklings out yesterday and I miss them  I know they're enjoying their new outdoor digs with much more space and a tiny little pool for them but I miss them and worry about them out there.


  lol



Sourland said:


> What VW/WV said.  There's always an empty lily pad next to me.


----------



## Sourland

DwayneNLiz said:


> do we get pictures now that its out??
> 
> lol



Oh no !    There's that kid again.


----------



## Sourland

Good morning, Pond Folk.  I may be camping out here at this makeshift pond for a while.  BYC is refusing to acknowledge my email address (it's really the Princess's) , and for a variety of reasons she is reluctant to change it.  Spread the word for anyone who misses me.  I am okay, and will be checking the activities at the real Pond.  Hopefully this can be resolved.


----------



## Sourland

If I happen to disappear from here, , please gild my lily pad and turn it into a memorial.


----------



## Sourland

I'm that lonely little kid looking through the fence at the real Pond.  BYC still refuses me entry because of 'an invalid email'.  Well, gee whiz, BYC I am getting emails from BYH and the many others who contact the Princess daily.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Sourland said:


> I'm that lonely little kid looking through the fence at the real Pond.  BYC still refuses me entry because of 'an invalid email'.  Well, gee whiz, BYC I am getting emails from BYH and the many others who contact the Princess daily.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya can see if @Nifty can help ya straighten it out for ya.


----------



## Sourland

CntryBoy777 said:


> Ya can see if @Nifty can help ya straighten it out for ya.



Been there, trying that.  I have gotten 'points' in the past - rankles a bit because I was sticking up for a mod, and another mod slammed me, but I have never been to the 'Land of Ban' even if it is an inadvertent exile.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well @Sourland , I can't make the same claim....I've been kicked to the curb quite a few times in other groups. So, I try to mind the "Ps and Qs" here. I get in trouble for asking questions most of the time, so I avoid those "Topics". I like it here and have nowhere else to go....


----------



## Sourland

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well @Sourland , I can't make the same claim....I've been kicked to the curb quite a few times in other groups. So, I try to mind the "Ps and Qs" here. I get in trouble for asking questions most of the time, so I avoid those "Topics". I like it here and have nowhere else to go....



I understand completely, but have trouble staying away when misinformation that may be harmful is given to someone looking for help.


----------



## Sourland

I tried to register as 'ThePrincess' over at BYC, but the evil computer program identified and refused my email address.    I had some really good ideas for 'her' to get Chaos and CTKen in trouble.  

Playing by myself over here is boring.  Think I will go to a baseball game.


----------



## Ravyn

Sourland said:


> I'm that lonely little kid looking through the fence at the real Pond.  BYC still refuses me entry because of 'an invalid email'.  Well, gee whiz, BYC I am getting emails from BYH and the many others who contact the Princess daily.







Sourland said:


> I tried to register as 'ThePrincess' over at BYC, but the evil computer program identified and refused my email address.    I had some really good ideas for 'her' to get Chaos and CTKen in trouble.
> 
> Playing by myself over here is boring.  Think I will go to a baseball game.





I could just see that!

Hope the ball game was fun... we got clobbered with a bad storm last night, 2000 of us w/out power all night long... :/


----------



## Sourland

Ravyn said:


> I could just see that!
> 
> Hope the ball game was fun... we got clobbered with a bad storm last night, 2000 of us w/out power all night long... :/



Ball game was good.  I knew that you had problems with the weather and am glad that things have resolved.  I can visit BYC, even PM, but am restricted from posting.  I'm that little old man peering through the Pond fence just to the North of my lily pad.   Resolution on getting me 'HOME' appears to be not so easy.  I have no idea why BYC can not access my (the Princess's email).  They are on the contact list and the rest of the world including BYH can get through.  Hey, I have given up two addictions.  I can get over my BYC addiction.  I think.    This much I have assured all, I will not be changing the Princess's email addy simply because BYC suddenly after 7 years has deemed it invalid.


----------



## Ravyn

Sourland said:


> Ball game was good.  I knew that you had problems with the weather and am glad that things have resolved.  I can visit BYC, even PM, but am restricted from posting.  I'm that little old man peering through the Pond fence just to the North of my lily pad.   Resolution on getting me 'HOME' appears to be not so easy.  I have no idea why BYC can not access my (the Princess's email).  They are on the contact list and the rest of the world including BYH can get through.  Hey, I have given up two addictions.  I can get over my BYC addiction.  I think.    This much I have assured all, I will not be changing the Princess's email addy simply because BYC suddenly after 7 years has deemed it invalid.



Thanks... yeah, it was a heck of a pair of storms...

That is crazy!! Fight on!! Sour Power!!


----------



## Sourland

Ravyn said:


> Thanks... yeah, it was a heck of a pair of storms...
> 
> That is crazy!! Fight on!! Sour Power!!




This has been going on since Sat. morning.  I am a technoilliterate technophobe, and am inching towards the 'don't give a chit' point .  Several folks including Nifty are trying to guide me.  Much of what they say, I am quite certain, is in a foreign language.  But have tried much of what was suggested only to find out that was not causing the problem.  Things got wonky on my account on Friday.  It turns out I was 'ignoring' drumstickdiva - NOT.  A multitude of threads from 2007 showed up on my watched threads list.    And little red X's started showing up on the bottoms of posts on threads that I was reading.  Umm, I don't think I did any of that.


----------



## Ravyn

Sourland said:


> This has been going on since Sat. morning.  I am a technoilliterate technophobe, and am inching towards the 'don't give a chit' point .  Several folks including Nifty are trying to guide me.  Much of what they say, I am quite certain, is in a foreign language.  But have tried much of what was suggested only to find out that was not causing the problem.  Things got wonky on my account on Friday.  It turns out I was 'ignoring' drumstickdiva - NOT.  A multitude of threads from 2007 showed up on my watched threads list.    And little red X's started showing up on the bottoms of posts on threads that I was reading.  Umm, I don't think I did any of that.




Well, that sounds just peachy... 

I'm sorry... I feel for you... most of that chit I can't understand either... I'm lucky I figured out how to quote and post pics... I hope it gets resolved soon, miss you on the Pond...


----------



## Sourland

I'm back, Rav, Nifty got things squared away.


----------



## Ravyn




----------



## Ravyn




----------



## Sourland

Ravyn said:


>



We could use a couple over at the real Pond.  Couldn't do more damage than my elephants.  Could they ?


----------



## Sourland

Wow !  No one has been taking care of this Pond.  I've cleaned off all of the lily pads and cleared the filters so things should get better just in case somebody returns.  I see a shed skin so I believe this is where the Pond Python has been hiding.


----------



## Sourland

HELLO, HELLO, HELLO, HELLO, HELLO  ?


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

Sourland said:


> HELLO, HELLO, HELLO, HELLO, HELLO  ?


----------



## Sourland

Hi, Shaw, I stop in here periodically to clean up just in case the real Pond becomes stagnant.  One never knows.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

I came over to harass turtle rock farm and caught saw here in your boxers.


----------



## Sourland

What boxers?  It was the full moon dance.


----------



## Bunnylady

More like the "blue moon dance."


----------



## Sourland

Bunnylady said:


> More like the "blue moon dance."



Indeed.  The February full moon is known as the Shrinkage Moon.


----------



## greybeard

I don't get it.....
Can someone explain to me what this thread is actually about?
(Is it simply a duplicate of thread somewhere else?)


----------



## Bunnylady

In a word: foolery (with or without Tom).


----------



## Sourland

Why, it's mostly nonsensical.


----------



## Sourland

Okay, the changes they are a comin'.  I've cleaned the filters, and the Pond is functional if needed during the BYC update.


----------



## Sourland

Someone has been sleeping in the Pond shed.  Has @ Alaskan been hanging out here ?


----------



## misfitmorgan

Sourland said:


> Someone has been sleeping in the Pond shed.  Has @ Alaskan been hanging out here ?



I don't think so....


----------



## casportpony

Sourland said:


> Okay, the changes they are a comin'.  I've cleaned the filters, and the Pond is functional if needed during the BYC update.


----------



## CarpCharacin

Sourland said:


> Okay, the changes they are a comin'.  I've cleaned the filters, and the Pond is functional if needed during the BYC update.


I winterized my koi pond earlier this month 

Hopefully the upgrade here goes smoothly, and then BYC will be next.


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

💩
Testing. . .🐵🙈🙉🙉🙊🐒🐧🐎🐊🐬🐋🦈🐫🍑🥕🥨🍳🌭🍗🌽🍳🚈🚘🚟🧳🛫🚆🛰📻🎞📹⏲❇Ⓜ♿🌐🕗♠🗨


----------



## Kiki




----------



## Kiki

Shawluvsbirds said:


> 💩
> Testing. . .🐵🙈🙉🙉🙊🐒🐧🐎🐊🐬🐋🦈🐫🍑🥕🥨🍳🌭🍗🌽🍳🚈🚘🚟🧳🛫🚆🛰📻🎞📹⏲❇Ⓜ♿🌐🕗♠🗨


Where is the dislike button!!??🕵️‍♀️⛏⛏


----------



## casportpony

Shawluvsbirds said:


> 💩
> Testing. . .🐵🙈🙉🙉🙊🐒🐧🐎🐊🐬🐋🦈🐫🍑🥕🥨🍳🌭🍗🌽🍳🚈🚘🚟🧳🛫🚆🛰📻🎞📹⏲❇Ⓜ♿🌐🕗♠🗨


----------



## casportpony

Kiki said:


> Where is the dislike button!!??🕵️‍♀️⛏⛏


We'll just have to use this👎


----------



## Kiki

👎


----------



## casportpony

☝


----------



## casportpony

BYC is updating, please chat here :)
					

BYC is going through the same upgrade we did here a few months ago, but it's going to take a LOT longer. That being the case, I wanted to start a thread here where peeps could come get updates :)



					www.backyardherds.com


----------



## kdogg331

If you hold the like button now, we now have _much _more expressive options... angry react, love react, laughing, sad/frown, happy/smile, surprise/shock, etc.  hope these ones will be on BYC.

Also... hi everybody.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Welcome guys!


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

casportpony said:


> ☝


🦚🦆🦃


----------



## Shawluvsbirds

🧁🍪🙊


----------



## majormagic

🍪 = 🦇💩🥄


----------

